# Форум для размышляющих > Моя проблема >  Исповедь умирающего пациента, которого официально не существует

## Ocean_ovna

Мне 51. Хотя все говорило о том, что ойстановлюсь на 50. До 50 жил вполне сносно. Так, кое-какие симптомы присутствовали, но старался не обращать внимания. В течение полутора лет прогрессируют симптомы терминальной стадии печеночной недостаточности. Перечислять их сейчас не буду. Ирония ситуации в том, что эту печеночную недостаточность ни один профессор не выставляет. Было желание дождаться естественного исхода. Думал, что он не заставит себя долго ждать. Но вот, уже полтора года процесс все никак. Состояние - уже не жив, еще не умер.... Задумываюсь над ускорением.

----------


## Wasted

Привет.
Но тебе же могут и пересадить печень.

----------


## Ocean_ovna

Привет. Я тоже так думал. Но, на практике оказалось все не так, как в книжках пишут. Как я уже написал, мне ни один профессор печеночную недостаточность не ставит. Хотя, проявления уже терминальной стадии. Здесь можно было бы написать, что - ''ну, раз профессора не ставят значит ее и нет, ты же не врач''. Но, по иронии - я врач, с достаточно большим опытом и практикой, и еще способен обьективно оценить симптомы и изменения, которые со мной происходят. Ввиду такого личного грустного опыта и осознавая, что мой случай вероятнее всего не ''уникальный'', хотя возможно и не частый, понимаю чем подобные случаи вероятнее всего заканчиваются. Надеюсь, теперь Вы понимаете, что все пути к возможной трансплантации я прошел (к сожалению безрезультатно). Достаточно сказать, что одних биопсий печени было четыре, одна из которых лапароскопическая. Но, подход наших специалистов упрощенный - на биопсии нет цирроза, следовательно и печеночной недостаточности тоже нет, а отсюда следует, что и трансплантация не показана. Хотя это далеко не так, что и описывается во многих зарубежных статьях. Так что с циррозом мне не повезло, если можно так сказать.

----------


## tempo

Можно обсуждать одно из двух:
1) как всё-таки решить проблему со здоровьем
2) как кошерно самоубиться

?

----------


## Ocean_ovna

Ввиду отсутствия видимых перспектив по первому вопросу, вероятно следует сразу перейти к второму.

----------


## Dr.Tiger

Доктор, че за фигня? (Я Ваш коллега, если что, инфекционист, гепатолог). Печеночная недостаточность бывает либо острой (от острого гепатита, например), либо хронической (цирроз печени из-за того же гепатита  (только хронического), алкоголизма и т.д.). У Вас что стало причиной? Как может быть печеночная недостаточность без острого гепатита или цирроза??

----------


## Ocean_ovna

Dr.Tiger, Здравствуйте, доктор. Заранее извиняюсь перед неспециалистами за обилие терминов.
Вероятная причина, на мой взгляд - алкоголь, часто и длительно в умеренном количестве. Вирусы и прочие причины исключены. Генетически подтвержден синдром Жильбера. Думаю, Вам, как гепатологу будут интересны мои ''самоизыскания'' и изучение зарубежного опыта. Как я уже писал, на биопсии цирроза нет, есть фиброз 1-2 по Metavir (по заключению наших морфологов), признаков гепатита и алкогольного поражения печени нет. Симптомы заставили усомниться в корректности оценки наших специалистов, поэтому переслал фотографии со стекол в Бельгию доктору Roskams. По ее заключению на фотографиях признаки узловой регенеративной гиперплазии и внутрипеченочной портальной гипертензии. У нас эта патология практически не описывается в литературе. Зарубежных статей тоже не очень много, но они есть. Ведущей причиной предполагается - терминальная облитерирующая венопатия с развитием внутрипеченочной портальной гипертензии, нецирротического портального фиброза, узловой регенеративной гиперплазии и неполного септального цирроза. В основном у пациентов на первый план выступают симптомы портальной гипертензии, у некоторых развивается печеночная недостаточность. Причем биохимические показатели, как правило не ''шкалят'', соответственно оценки по MELD тоже более низкие, а фиброскан и эластография не информативны. Этиология самая разная, в том числе и вирусные гепатиты. Если заинтересуют первоисточники - могу переслать на почту.

----------


## tempo

Извиняйте неспециалиста, но.

Насколько я понимаю, фиброз влечёт ухудшение микроциркуляции, => попытки организма компенсировать это выращиванием новых сосудов/протоков. В том же объёме.
Без удаления фиброзной ткани
такая компенсация приведёт к более плотной упаковке функций печени в том же объёме => к, скажем так, более жёстким рабочим режимам, например, повышенному давлению, и худшей регенерации => к застойным явлениям => к нарастанию фиброза.
Далее по нарастающей.

----------


## Ocean_ovna

Попробую ответить не привязываясь непосредственно к вопросу. По классическим взглядам все диффузные заболевания печени в конце-концов приводят к фиброзу, конечной стадией развития которого является цирроз. При этом, на всех стадиях развития фиброза происходит как накопление фиброзной ткани, так и ее рассасывание. В зависимости от того, какой процесс преобладает будет зависеть и скорость с которой он нарастает (а нарастает фиброз даже в естественных условиях старения организма). Таким образом, функционирующая печеночная ткань постепенно замещается соединительной тканью, соответственно уменьшается функциональный резерв органа. Как правило, у пациентов с сформированным циррозом функция печени может еще длительно быть сохранной. Однако, в ряде работ продемонстрировано, что у некоторых пациентов имеющие тяжелую печеночную недостаточность, нет значительных морфологических изменений печени. Что касается сосудистого компонента, то - нарушение циркуляции приводит к гипоксии, которая запускает процесс усиления образования соединительной ткани, но так как печень кровоснабжается из двух источников (воротной вены и печеночной артерии)в случае перераспределения кровотока в пользу печеночной артерии , накопление фиброзной ткани происходит в меньшей степени, а основные изменения идут на уровне микроциркуляции.

----------


## June

Доктор, для полноты картины, что послужило причиной частого и длительного употребления этанола?

----------


## Unity

Как насчёт попыток лечения за рубежом?

----------


## Ocean_ovna

Спасибо, за вопрос. К сожалению, однозначно ответить на него не смогу. Одна из причин это невозможность ''расслабиться'' и многофакторные длительные ''семейные проблемы'' . Другая причина, хотя не главная - имеющийся с 1991 года 'тиннитус' после акустической травмы. Дозы этанола, повторюсь, были небольшими, что собственно укладывается в современные научные данные, которые говорят о том, что уже 20гр. этанола при систематическом употреблении могут быть гепатотоксичными, а другие постулируют, что безопасных доз алкоголя вообще не существует. Кстати, хотя и не всегда в 100% случаев о поражении печени в результате злоупотребления алкоголем говорят  бледные ногти (так называемые ногти Терри). Причем не обязательно в таких ярких формах, как на фотографиях в интернете. Когда стал обращать внимание на этот признак, поразился, насколько много у нас таких пациентов  .

----------


## Ocean_ovna

Вопрос о лечении за рубежом очевидно следует рассматривать в отношении возможности проведения трансплантации. К сожалению, очень много времени ушло на диагностику и изучение вопроса. Вывода наших специалистов о необходимости трансплантации у меня нет. Собственно, официально я почти здоров с небольшим фиброзом в печени. Изученная зарубежная литература поведала, что в отличие от пациентов с циррозом, по отношению к этой патологии каких то подходов и тактики вообще не существует, так как все методы исследования считаются малоинформативными, за исключением краевой биопсии печени. Обычные шкалы для определения очередности трансплантации неприменимы, а свои жалобы к истории болезни ''не пришьешь''.

----------


## tempo

Ocean_ovna, может быть, если недоступна трансплантация, рассмотреть вариант стимуляции организма к самопоеданию?
Которое происходит в значительной степени за счёт разного накопившегося балласта, той же фиброзной ткани.
Я имею в виду длительное голодание, дней 40+.
Всё лучше, чем су. И точно менее вредно, чем горсть иммунодепрессантов каждый день.
Если пить не просто водичку, а водичку с минералами, риск существенно потерять костную массу и зубы отсутствует.

----------


## Ocean_ovna

tempo, я задумывался об этом, да и общее состояние в виде персистирующей тошноты подталкивают к подобному эксперименту. Хотя, подобный подход противоречит медицинским статистическим данным, говорящим, что ограничение калорийности суточного рациона уменьшает выживаемость пациентов с печеночной недостаточностью. А присутствие печеночного вкуса во рту (сладковато-приторно фекальный, или ''fetor hepaticus'')заставляет постоянно его ''забить'' перекусами.

----------


## tempo

Варианты трансплантации или су более рискованны ) И гораздо более неприятны, чем печёночный вкус во рту )
К тому же, голодание эти варианты не исключает.

Поскольку врачи не рекомендуют трансплантацию, она не будет проведена. Разве что у тебя есть убедительное количество денег - либо для фальсификации нужного тебе заключения, либо для оплаты трансплантации как хотелки.

----------


## June

Ocean_ovna, спасибо за ответ. Думаю, влияние этанола на печень зависит от многих факторов - наследственность, качество пищи, воды и т.д.. У меня на даче сосед, коренной житель деревни, как получит пенсию, сразу уходит в запой, пока деньги не кончатся. Лет 15 назад помирать собирался. Ему уже за 80, непьющую жену лет 5 как похоронил. Ничего, ходит.

Мне гастроэнтеролог лечебное голодание не рекомендует. Говорит, резко ускоряет камнеобразование.

----------


## Ocean_ovna

Голодание, как вариант су, вероятно тоже имеет право на существование. Недавно читал о таком случае с девушкой, кажется в Нидерландах. Геморройно конечно, но зато бескровно.
Хотел бы еще одним наблюдением поделится ''пациента со специальной подготовкой'', так сказать. В начале манифестации симптомов довелось лечь в отделение пограничных состояний с жалобами на практически тотальную бессонницу, которая собственно и сейчас есть. Шаг был достаточно сознательный - подумал, таблетки ''добьют'', но может хоть посплю). В общем то, не получилось ни того, ни другого. Так вот, по моим наблюдениям, некоторые из пациентов-мужчин среднего возраста (в основном все лежат с жалобами на бессонницу) имели внешние проявления характерные для диффузных заболеваний печени - ксантомы, ксантелазмы, изменения ногтей. Почему то на ум приходит давно описанный парадокс ''систематической ошибки выжившего'', когда по одной группе («выжившим») есть много данных, а по другой («погибшим») — практически нет, в результате чего исследователи пытаются искать общие черты среди «выживших» и упускают из вида, что не менее важная информация скрывается среди «погибших».

----------


## tempo

Медикаментозное су на фоне длительного голодания + обезвоживания перед приёмом отравы имеет больший шанс на успех.

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> Голодание, как вариант су, вероятно тоже имеет право на существование. Недавно читал о таком случае с девушкой, кажется в Нидерландах. Геморройно конечно, но зато бескровно.
> Хотел бы еще одним наблюдением поделится ''пациента со специальной подготовкой'', так сказать. В начале манифестации симптомов довелось лечь в отделение пограничных состояний с жалобами на практически тотальную бессонницу, которая собственно и сейчас есть. Шаг был достаточно сознательный - подумал, таблетки ''добьют'', но может хоть посплю). В общем то, не получилось ни того, ни другого. Так вот, по моим наблюдениям, некоторые из пациентов-мужчин среднего возраста (в основном все лежат с жалобами на бессонницу) имели внешние проявления характерные для диффузных заболеваний печени - ксантомы, ксантелазмы, изменения ногтей. Почему то на ум приходит давно описанный парадокс ''систематической ошибки выжившего'', когда по одной группе («выжившим») есть много данных, а по другой («погибшим») — практически нет, в результате чего исследователи пытаются искать общие черты среди «выживших» и упускают из вида, что не менее важная информация скрывается среди «погибших».


 Сложный "кейс". Я даже не знаю, что посоветовать. Впрочем, для человека с терминальной ХПечН Вы отлично излагаете свои мысли, тогда как такие больные начинают сильно "тупить" из-за печеночной энцефалопатии. А она, судя по имеющемуся печеночному запаху изо рта, у Вас должна быть. Ну, да ладно. Ваш "джентльменсий набор" - эссенциале форте, гептрал, верошпирон (подозреваю, что из-за гипопротеинемии проблемы с отеками должны быть), Гепа-Мерц (орнитин).
Последний препарат хорошо себя зарекомендовал в борьбе с ПЭ. Портальная гипертензия приводит к спленомегалии, которая, в свою очередь, вызывает гиперспленизм. А это - анемия, лейкопения (привет инфенкциям), тромбоцитопения (кровотечения везде, где только можно). Таким больные - это гемофилия, иммунодефицит (чуть ли не как при СПИДе) и анемия в одном флаконе.
Поэтому надо сделать эмболизацию селезеночной артерии. Это решит проблему гиперспленизма.

----------


## June

> Так вот, по моим наблюдениям, некоторые из пациентов-мужчин среднего возраста (в основном все лежат с жалобами на бессонницу) имели внешние проявления характерные для диффузных заболеваний печени - ксантомы, ксантелазмы, изменения ногтей.


 Интересное наблюдение. Но, как говорится, correlation does not imply causation. Проблемы с печенью могут быть причиной пограничного состояния. Пограничное состояние может быть причиной проблем с печенью, если больной долгое время пытался заливать своё горе алкоголем. В конце концов, может и за пределами отделения подобная симптоматика встречается с той же вероятностью?

----------


## Dr.Tiger

Угу, изменение суточного ритма (бессонница, сонливость днем), дисфория (изменение настроения, раздражительность), апатия - все это появляется при повреждении паренхимы печени.
Это давно замечено. Аммиак, который нормально не метаболизируется в печени, оказывает токсическое воздействие на головной мозг. + от билирубина зуд возникает, особенно по ночам.
Вообще, больная печень - это такой огромный ворох самых разнообразных проблем, что мама не горюй. Это вам и проблемы с пищеварением, и все тот же гиперспленизм, артериальная гипотензия и тахикардия (которые носят компенсаторный характер),
гипопротеинемия (мало белка в крови --> отеки), изменения личности, расширение вен из-за портальной гипертензии (из которых возникают кровотечения). Короче, кошмар.

----------


## Ocean_ovna

Я уже писал, что ногти Терри очень часто встречаются ''на улице'' у вполне с виду добропорядочных граждан. Присмотревшись, можно найти и другие ''стигмы''. К сожалению, современная медицина, на мой взгляд чересчур увлеклась аппаратными методами диагностики, положив ''в чулан'' оценку внешних симптомов и проявлений заболеваний. Если я не смог преодолеть этот ''порочный'' подход, то что говорить о обычном пациенте. Он будет запущен в ''колесо'' узкопрофильного подхода из которого не выйдет до самого конца. ''У Вас атрофировались мышцы - занимайтесь спортом, печеночный привкус во рту - мы его не чувствуем, подергивание мышц - ну, обратитесь к неврологу, выпали волосы на бороде и усах - тогда вам к дерматологу, ну или к трихологу на худой конец, атрофировалась кожа - возможно у вас так и было?Ах, небыло, тогда снова сходите к дерматологу. Снизилось либидо и атрофировались тестикулы - вам  настоятельно необходимо попасть к эндокринологу и андрологу. Бессонница - ну это к психиатру, уж он то разберется. Регулярно светлый стул - этого не может быть при вашем уровне билирубина, вы выдумываете. Ногти - ногти вообще ни в одном руководстве диагностическим критерием не являются, есть современные методы исследования - КТ, МРТ, УЗИ на худой конец, ну или биопсия, но сразу вас предупреждаю, что печень у нас смотреть некому, если у вас есть микроскоп - берите и смотрите сами, и т.д. и т.п. Хотя выражение ''без надобности не нужно множить сущее'' известное как принцип Бритвы Окамма описано еще в 14 веке.

----------


## tempo

Да, комплексного подхода в медицине почти никто не практикует. Как и во всех других областях. Яркий пример - так называемое IT, в котором "I" не имеет, как правило, никакого отношения к интеллекту, но скорее означает раздутое "Я!".
Что неудивительно - так называемое высшее образование есть у каждо перхоти подзалупной (простите мой французский).

К теме:
Может, всё-таки попробовать несложное в исполнении голодание?
Получить здесь полноценный совет врача вряд ли удастся...

----------


## June

> Регулярно светлый стул


 Кстати, вспомнил случай из жизни. После очередного обострения с сильными болями в ЖКТ я решил сесть на диету. Утром ел манную кашу на низколактозном молоке, вечером овсяную, или наоборот. Питался так неделю, и всю неделю стул был соломенно-светлым и по консистенции как зубная паста. Никаких изменений со временем не наблюдал. Дай, думаю, сворю кашу на обычном цельном молоке. Стало резко хуже. Попробовал вообще без молока – через сутки все симптомы пропали, стул стал идеального по бристольской шкале цвета и консистенции. Так я понял, что у меня лактазная недостаточность. До этого ни один гастроэнтеролог ни словом не обмолвился. Хотя годами ходил к КМН, в НИИ гастроэнтерологии и ещё много куда. Около 20 лет с этим промучился. Главное, на УЗИ спрашивают – чего у вас живот так раздут, съели что-то?

Кстати, *Dr.Tiger*, а перетяжка желчного пузыря может влиять на настроение и т.д.? У меня периодически обнаруживают там взвесь, видимо из-за застоя по причине перетяжки, один раз даже ставили холецистит.

----------


## Ocean_ovna

> Сложный "кейс". Я даже не знаю, что посоветовать. Впрочем, для человека с терминальной ХПечН Вы отлично излагаете свои мысли, тогда как такие больные начинают сильно "тупить" из-за печеночной энцефалопатии. А она, судя по имеющемуся печеночному запаху изо рта, у Вас должна быть. Ну, да ладно. Ваш "джентльменсий набор" - эссенциале форте, гептрал, верошпирон (подозреваю, что из-за гипопротеинемии проблемы с отеками должны быть), Гепа-Мерц (орнитин).
> Последний препарат хорошо себя зарекомендовал в борьбе с ПЭ. Портальная гипертензия приводит к спленомегалии, которая, в свою очередь, вызывает гиперспленизм. А это - анемия, лейкопения (привет инфенкциям), тромбоцитопения (кровотечения везде, где только можно). Таким больные - это гемофилия, иммунодефицит (чуть ли не как при СПИДе) и анемия в одном флаконе.
> Поэтому надо сделать эмболизацию селезеночной артерии. Это решит проблему гиперспленизма.


 Спасибо, доктор. Да, изложение мыслей - это всегда был мой конек), несмотря на, как я уже ретроспективно понимаю, длительную печеночную энцефалопатию. Поспать днем любил с детства, всегда уставал от длительной концентрации. Может быть, если бы сейчас "тупил", то было бы легче. По моим оценкам, на данный момент имею 2 степень печеночной энцефалопатии и отдельные симптомы 3 степени, хотя, как видите когнитивные функции все еще сохранны - умеренная атаксия, печеночный запах от тела и изо рта, умеренный латеральный тремор пальцев рук и ног, атония мочевого пузыря и кишечника, "двоение" в глазах и нечеткость зрения - вероятно связанные как с повышенным уровнем аммиака, так и с повреждением сосудов сетчатки, "звон" в голове с частичной латерализацией со стороны "пораженного" уха. Пальпируются мелкие вены передней брюшной стенки, которые не определяются на доплере. Гиперспленизма нет. Тромбоциты на нижней границе. Трансаминазы и билирубин повышены незначительно. Белок чуть ниже нормы, альбумины в норме, умеренная коагулопатия. Отеков и асцита нет. "Джентельменский набор" я пробовал, но эффект от него нулевой, что в общем корреспондируется с низкой эффективностью лечения гипераммониемии при персистирующей форме ПЭ. Тем не менее, спасибо за совет.

----------


## Ocean_ovna

> Да, комплексного подхода в медицине почти никто не практикует. Как и во всех других областях. Яркий пример - так называемое IT, в котором "I" не имеет, как правило, никакого отношения к интеллекту, но скорее означает раздутое "Я!".
> Что неудивительно - так называемое высшее образование есть у каждо перхоти подзалупной (простите мой французский).
> 
> К теме:
> Может, всё-таки попробовать несложное в исполнении голодание?
> Получить здесь полноценный совет врача вряд ли удастся...


 Мне совет не нужен. Прекрасно понимаю, что ухожу. Хотелось поделиться с "неспециалистами" о том, что медицина не всегда отвечает на все вопросы, иногда даже на очевидные, к сожалению. Так получилось, что и врача здесь встретил, чему я вдвойне рад. Может быть, кому-то будет полезна моя история. Медицина на месте стоять все равно не будет. Просто, не хотел молча уйти. Это как-то "тупо".

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> Спасибо, доктор. Да, изложение мыслей - это всегда был мой конек), несмотря на, как я уже ретроспективно понимаю, длительную печеночную энцефалопатию. Поспать днем любил с детства, всегда уставал от длительной концентрации. Может быть, если бы сейчас "тупил", то было бы легче. По моим оценкам, на данный момент имею 2 степень печеночной энцефалопатии и отдельные симптомы 3 степени, хотя, как видите когнитивные функции все еще сохранны - умеренная атаксия, печеночный запах от тела и изо рта, умеренный латеральный тремор пальцев рук и ног, атония мочевого пузыря и кишечника, "двоение" в глазах и нечеткость зрения - вероятно связанные как с повышенным уровнем аммиака, так и с повреждением сосудов сетчатки, "звон" в голове с частичной латерализацией со стороны "пораженного" уха. Пальпируются мелкие вены передней брюшной стенки, которые не определяются на доплере. Гиперспленизма нет. Тромбоциты на нижней границе. Трансаминазы и билирубин повышены незначительно. Белок чуть ниже нормы, альбумины в норме, умеренная коагулопатия. Отеков и асцита нет. "Джентельменский набор" я пробовал, но эффект от него нулевой, что в общем корреспондируется с низкой эффективностью лечения гипераммониемии при персистирующей форме ПЭ. Тем не менее, спасибо за совет.


 Не, ну я просто заподозрил, что гиперспленизм есть, так как есть портальная гипертензия, а она приводит к спленомегалии, которая, в свою очередь, ведет к гиперспленизму. Ну, раз нет - так нет (просто я не понимаю почему). Это же отлично. Гепа-мерц Вам однозначно должен был помочь, т.к. орнитин связывает аммиак, который не связывает печень.
Отеков и асцита нет - значит, не все так плохо!

----------


## Ocean_ovna

Ну, если "прекома" неплохо, тогда не знаю. Устал уже. Мое предложение о первоисточниках остается в силе. Думаю Вам было-бы полезно ознакомиться, ну или сами погуглите - incomplete septal cirrhosis, nodular regenerative hyperplasia, non cirrhotic portal hypertension.
Результаты поиска
Все результаты
Idiopathic non-cirrhotic portal hypertension

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> Кстати, вспомнил случай из жизни. После очередного обострения с сильными болями в ЖКТ я решил сесть на диету. Утром ел манную кашу на низколактозном молоке, вечером овсяную, или наоборот. Питался так неделю, и всю неделю стул был соломенно-светлым и по консистенции как зубная паста. Никаких изменений со временем не наблюдал. Дай, думаю, сворю кашу на обычном цельном молоке. Стало резко хуже. Попробовал вообще без молока – через сутки все симптомы пропали, стул стал идеального по бристольской шкале цвета и консистенции. Так я понял, что у меня лактазная недостаточность. До этого ни один гастроэнтеролог ни словом не обмолвился. Хотя годами ходил к КМН, в НИИ гастроэнтерологии и ещё много куда. Около 20 лет с этим промучился. Главное, на УЗИ спрашивают – чего у вас живот так раздут, съели что-то?
> 
> Кстати, *Dr.Tiger*, а перетяжка желчного пузыря может влиять на настроение и т.д.? У меня периодически обнаруживают там взвесь, видимо из-за застоя по причине перетяжки, один раз даже ставили холецистит.


 Вряд ли.




> Ну, если "прекома" неплохо, тогда не знаю. Устал уже. Мое предложение о первоисточниках остается в силе. Думаю Вам было-бы полезно ознакомиться, ну или сами погуглите - incomplete septal cirrhosis, nodular regenerative hyperplasia, non cirrhotic portal hypertension.
> Результаты поиска
> Все результаты
> Idiopathic non-cirrhotic portal hypertension


 Спасибо, коллега! И тем не менее. Печеночная кома развивается из-за повышения концентрация аммиака в крови, а этот самый аммиак отлично связывает орнитин. Он железобетонно должен был Вам помочь.
Я это знаю точно. Видите ли, в чем дело... На этом форуме я оказался вот почему. У меня в феврале умерла мать. Осенью 2013 у нее выявили ЦП. Сразу с асцита. Не спрашивайте, как так получилось, что я прое... ЦП у родной матери. Просто ходил в моря, подолгу не видел мать. А в октябре 2013 вернулся с рейса, а она вся желтая и с животом, как у беременных.
Матери выставили класс С по Чайлд-Пью. Дела были очень хреновые. В декабре 2013 она "загрузилась", пока я был на дежурстве. Утром прихожу домой, а она в коме на мокрой от мочи кровати. Тогда я маму с того света вернул. При 20%-ной 5-летней выживаемости после первого асцита мать прожила почти 5.5 лет. И до самого конца сохраняла ясный ум, потому что после первой комы каждый день принимала по 3 пакетика Гепа-Мерца.
В 2015 было ОНМК по геморрагическому типу (из-за тромбоцитопении и скачка АД), полгода не разговаривала. Вообще. Потом речь полностью восстановилась. А умерла от сепсиса... Который я тоже прое... Да и не только я, но и все мои коллеги. А все потому, что у таких больных смазана клиническая картина (лейкоцитоза особого нет, АД и так снижено, температура не особо повышается и т.п.). А виноват я в том, что не сделал матери эту самую эмболизацию селезеночной артерии.
Мать стала моим первым умершим пациентом. Теперь каждый день меня съедает чувство вины и посещают те самые мысли, что и Вас. Ну да ладно.

В общем, короче говоря, Гепа-Мерц помогает.

----------


## Ocean_ovna

Dr.Tiger, коллега, если бы я не принимал Гепа-Мерц, то охотно бы проверил его эффективность на себе. Пил я его несколько месяцев после капельного введения. Эффективность практически никакая. Кстати, тогда был повышенный уровень аммиака до 140 ммоль. Последний раз проверял аммиак прошлой осенью, около 50 ммоль без всяких LOLA. Там, не все так просто, с аммиаком. Описаны пациенты в коме, у которых уровень аммиака нормальный. Очевидно, что есть и другие субстанции, которые вызывают кому, например метилмеркаптан, фенол, ароматические аминокислоты и др. Кроме того, даже в руководстве ЕАSL описывается, что у пациентов с персистирующей ПЭ стандартная терапия направленная на снижение уровня аммиака, как правило, малоэффективна и единственным методом лечения является ОТП. Посмотрите. По поводу отсутствия асцита и отеков, есть работа голландских авторов по результатам ОТП проведенной в центрах Нидерландов за 20 лет у пациентов с  узловой регенераторной гиперплазией печени (NRG). В ней акцентируется внимание, что  шкала MELD для этих пациентов не походит, так как несмотря на развитие терминальной печеночной недостаточности из-за относительно сохранной синтетической функции печени, баллы МЕLD низкие (от 8 до 23 баллов). Цирроз у этих пациентов не развивается, по крайней мере ни одного доказанного случая не описано. Рассматривается континуум NRG, INCPH и неполного септального цирроза, при этих состояниях печень выглядит малоизмененной, на биопсии цирроз отсутствует, трансаминазы и билирубин, как правило, невысокие. Для первичной диагностики этих состояний предлагается одновременная эластография (фиброскан)печени и селезенки, хотя диапазон отсечения КПа для селезенки пока не определен. По крайней мере плотность селезенки значительно превышающая плотность печени должны настораживать врача на поиск этой патологии. Тонкоигольная биопсия малоинформативна и следует отдавать преимущество краевой биопсии. Для правильной оценки биопсийного материала, кроме стандартных окрасок на соединительную ткань (по Массону, Ван-Гизон или Маллори), обязательна окраска на ретикулин.  К сожалению, у нас эти патологии не знают ни морфологи, ни клиницисты. Я удивился, когда прочитал у Вас про аммиак. На меня профессора-гепатологи смотрели выкатившимися из орбит глазами, мол нафига ты это делал. Читайте первоисточники, особенно если владеете английским. Морфологию печени, если возникнет когда-нибуть такая необходимость и сомнения, лучше перепроверять за границей. Сейчас существует возможность переслать изображение полного стекла по электронной почте при помощи PatologicScanner . На мой взгляд, одно из лучших отделений патологии в Европе, занимающееся проблемами печени находится в г.Левен (Бельгия). Ну вот, Вы теперь пожалуй самый информированный отечественный гепатолог). Удачи Вам, коллега!

----------


## tempo

Кстати, а чем чреваты повышенные билирубин и АЛТ?

----------


## Ocean_ovna

АЛТ это фермент, содержащийся в цитоплазме гепатоцитов, его повышенный уровень сигнализирует о цитолизе, т.е. разрушении клеток печени. Его уровень не имеет прямой зависимости от степени печеночной недостаточности, чего многие врачи, к сожалению, не знают. Поясню - когда он высокий - это плохо, это говорит, что клетки печени разрушаются. Когда он нормальный, это не всегда говорит, что все хорошо. В определенных ситуациях это может говорить, что функционирующих клеток осталось мало, и разрушаться больше нечему.
билирубин - желчный пигмент, который образуется при разрушении эритроцитов и распаде гемоглобина. 
Билирубин - все зависит от того, за счет какой фракции он повышен, прямой или непрямой. Повышение уровня прямого билирубина, как правило, не опасно, так как он хорошо растворим в воде и выводится с мочой из-за чего она приобретает темный оттенок. Непрямой билирубин нерастворим в воде и хорошо растворим в жирах, поэтому он хорошо накапливается в нервной ткани, вызывая повреждение центральной нервной системы. В печени происходит превращение непрямого билирубина (опасного)в прямой билирубин (неопасный). Поэтому правильно интерпритировать повышение его уровня за счет какой фракции он повышен - прямой, непрямой или обеих. Как то так, если коротко.

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> Dr.Tiger, коллега, если бы я не принимал Гепа-Мерц, то охотно бы проверил его эффективность на себе. Пил я его несколько месяцев после капельного введения. Эффективность практически никакая. Кстати, тогда был повышенный уровень аммиака до 140 ммоль. Последний раз проверял аммиак прошлой осенью, около 50 ммоль без всяких LOLA. Там, не все так просто, с аммиаком. Описаны пациенты в коме, у которых уровень аммиака нормальный. Очевидно, что есть и другие субстанции, которые вызывают кому, например метилмеркаптан, фенол, ароматические аминокислоты и др. Кроме того, даже в руководстве ЕАSL описывается, что у пациентов с персистирующей ПЭ стандартная терапия направленная на снижение уровня аммиака, как правило, малоэффективна и единственным методом лечения является ОТП. Посмотрите. По поводу отсутствия асцита и отеков, есть работа голландских авторов по результатам ОТП проведенной в центрах Нидерландов за 20 лет у пациентов с  узловой регенераторной гиперплазией печени (NRG). В ней акцентируется внимание, что  шкала MELD для этих пациентов не походит, так как несмотря на развитие терминальной печеночной недостаточности из-за относительно сохранной синтетической функции печени, баллы МЕLD низкие (от 8 до 23 баллов). Цирроз у этих пациентов не развивается, по крайней мере ни одного доказанного случая не описано. Рассматривается континуум NRG, INCPH и неполного септального цирроза, при этих состояниях печень выглядит малоизмененной, на биопсии цирроз отсутствует, трансаминазы и билирубин, как правило, невысокие. Для первичной диагностики этих состояний предлагается одновременная эластография (фиброскан)печени и селезенки, хотя диапазон отсечения КПа для селезенки пока не определен. По крайней мере плотность селезенки значительно превышающая плотность печени должны настораживать врача на поиск этой патологии. Тонкоигольная биопсия малоинформативна и следует отдавать преимущество краевой биопсии. Для правильной оценки биопсийного материала, кроме стандартных окрасок на соединительную ткань (по Массону, Ван-Гизон или Маллори), обязательна окраска на ретикулин.  К сожалению, у нас эти патологии не знают ни морфологи, ни клиницисты. Я удивился, когда прочитал у Вас про аммиак. На меня профессора-гепатологи смотрели выкатившимися из орбит глазами, мол нафига ты это делал. Читайте первоисточники, особенно если владеете английским. Морфологию печени, если возникнет когда-нибуть такая необходимость и сомнения, лучше перепроверять за границей. Сейчас существует возможность переслать изображение полного стекла по электронной почте при помощи PatologicScanner . На мой взгляд, одно из лучших отделений патологии в Европе, занимающееся проблемами печени находится в г.Левен (Бельгия). Ну вот, Вы теперь пожалуй самый информированный отечественный гепатолог). Удачи Вам, коллега!


 Спасибо, буду изучать. Надо признать, с моей стороны было несколько наивно считать, что Вы не перепробовали все лекарственные средства, которые были бы более или менее эффективны в сложившейся ситуации. Понятно, что каждый случай индивидуален. Просто тот коротенький список ЛС, что я привел, помогает в 90-95%. Ну да ладно.

Что мне хотелось бы сказать... Может, по существу настоящего топика, а может, и нет. "Во многой мудрости много печали", т.е. меньше знаешь - крепче спишь.
Я часто думаю о том, что лучше бы я был сантехником или фрезеровщиком и лучше бы не знал то, что я знаю. Есть болезни, которые превращают человека в его подобие. И нет ничего хуже, чем больной врач. Ты знаешь, что с тобой будет происходить дальше и как именно ты умрешь, а умрешь ты "растением". Нет ничего хуже, когда ты - врач, а у тебя больной близкий родственник. Ты обладаешь необходимыми познаниями, а ничего поделать не можешь. Все это угнетает и удручает.
Лучше умереть человеком, чем дойти до той кондиции, когда станешь балластом и для своих близких, и для самого себя. И вообще перестанешь понимать, что происходит.
Блин, сумбурно получилось как-то...

----------


## tempo

Ocean_ovna, спасибо.
АЛТ ведёт себя так последние лет 8, ранее - не знаю, не было необходимости делать регулярные анализы.
Возможно, печень не рада АРВТ. Я давно снизил дозу до 2/3 от стандартной, этого достаточно (вирусная нагрузка неопределима, < 100/мкл)
__________

Как всё же насчёт голодания? Насколько я понял из прочитанного, фиброз - есть, и вряд ли он улучшает работу той части печени, которая жива.
Мне кажется довольно разумным предположить, что тело будет питаться в первую очередь мёртвой тканью.
Пить при этом мочу, ласково именуя её "уриной", совсем не обязательно ))
Наверное, можно даже не отменять некоторые лекарства.

----------


## Ocean_ovna

> Спасибо, буду изучать. Надо признать, с моей стороны было несколько наивно считать, что Вы не перепробовали все лекарственные средства, которые были бы более или менее эффективны в сложившейся ситуации. Понятно, что каждый случай индивидуален. Просто тот коротенький список ЛС, что я привел, помогает в 90-95%. Ну да ладно.


 Добавил бы в "тревожный чемоданчик" лечения печеночной энцефалопатии (ПЭ) еще Лактулозу и Рифаксимин, которые можно применять наряду с LOLA как последовательно, так и совместно, воздействуя на все звенья повышения уровня аммиака. По крайней мере, только у этих трех препаратов есть доказательная база. Вы это все знаете. 




> Что мне хотелось бы сказать... Может, по существу настоящего топика, а может, и нет. "Во многой мудрости много печали", т.е. меньше знаешь - крепче спишь.
> Я часто думаю о том, что лучше бы я был сантехником или фрезеровщиком и лучше бы не знал то, что я знаю.


 Да, потобные мысли постоянно посещали и меня. От них всегда хотелось отделаться. "Aliis inserviendo consumor" - "служа другим, растрачиваю себя"  - такой, кажется, уточненный перевод . 
Как не раз доказано на практике, у врачей часто все происходит не так как у других людей. А я бы еще уточнил, что, вероятно, происходит все так как и у других, но отношение к этому другое. Ну, типа "пессимист - это хорошо информированный оптимист".
Что еще хотел бы сказать - не пренебрегайте жалобами и осмотром пациента. Нужно не только смотреть, но и увидеть. А для того, чтобы увидеть, нужно знать. Знать, что "так" тоже может быть. Ни один самый точный прибор (а таких просто не существует) или анализ не заменяет цепкий глаз и мысль врача. По этому поводу постоянно спорил с тестем, который  постоянно пытается меня убедить, что правильный диагноз может поставить компьютер. Возможно, когда нибудь так и будет, но почему-то мне кажется, что еще не скоро. Во время моих "мытарств", придя повторно на прием к известному профессору гепатологу, принес ему распечатки прочитанных зарубежных статей. Он посмотрел, пожал плечами, и невнятно сказал "ну, это редко встречается". Я его в ответ спросил, как можно оценить частоту встречаемости, если это вообще не диагностируется. У нас не диагностируется. Он, в очередной раз пожал плечами. Вот так и лечим, пожимая плечами.

----------


## Ocean_ovna

> Ocean_ovna, спасибо.
> АЛТ ведёт себя так последние лет 8, ранее - не знаю, не было необходимости делать регулярные анализы.
> Возможно, печень не рада АРВТ. Я давно снизил дозу до 2/3 от стандартной, этого достаточно (вирусная нагрузка неопределима, < 100/мкл)


 Хм, вероятно я все же правильно сюда зашел. Как раз одной из частых причин развития NRG, которые описываются в зарубежных статьях, является длительная АРВТ (если я правильно понял абревиатуру). У нас это все до сих пор неопределенно обзывают "гепатотоксичность". Не утруждая себя установлением морфологических причин изменений. Вся ситуация мною описывалась выше - "не знаем", "не читали", "некому смотреть", "не мешайте работать". Как известно, "в СССР секса нет!", но дети, все же,  каким-то образом появлялись. Утверждать ничего не могу, все же я "гепатолог по неволе", но такая причина описана.




> Ocean_ovna, спасибо.
> Как всё же насчёт голодания?


 Да, причина вероятно не настолько в фиброзе, насколько в нарушении микроциркуляции с внутрипеченочным микрошунтированием и атрофией паренхимы. В общем, когда решусь на такой вариант), обязательно воспользуюсь.

----------


## tempo

К сожалению, выбирать не приходится - без АРВТ, травками, физкультурой и чудом голодания ВИЧ не остановишь )
Но при  неинфекционных проблемах - может быть, стоит попробовать. Тем более, что лекарства не помогают.

Я, кстати, периодически не ем ничего дней по 20, снизив дозу АРВТ до 1/2 и воды до 600мл в сутки. При этом могу вполне перемещаться в обычном неспешном режиме по городу, не падая в голодные обмороки.
Может, ещё и поэтому жив, несмотря на диагноз СПИД-IV.

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> Добавил бы в "тревожный чемоданчик" лечения печеночной энцефалопатии (ПЭ) еще Лактулозу и Рифаксимин, которые можно применять наряду с LOLA как последовательно, так и совместно, воздействуя на все звенья повышения уровня аммиака. По крайней мере, только у этих трех препаратов есть доказательная база. Вы это все знаете.


 Да-да, лактулоза однозначно. Рифаксимин? Э-э... Ну, разве что, только для того, чтобы подавить рост патогенной микрофлоры в кишечнике (чтобы не получить СБП, т.е. спонтанный бактериальный перитонит). Но если пациент нормально опорожняется, то можно и не назначать (флора не успевает размножаться).




> Возможно, печень не рада АРВТ.


 Слово "возможно" в данном случае можно опустить. Или ты принимаешь АРВТ и довольно сносно живешь относительно длительное время, или ты не принимаешь АРВТ и "обрасываешь копыта" через 2-5-7 лет (у кого как).

----------


## Dr.Tiger

Tempo, зрение потеряли на фоне чего?

----------


## Ocean_ovna

> К сожалению, выбирать не приходится - без АРВ.....


 По уму, конечно нужно было бы определиться есть портальная гипертензия или нет, хотя бы по УЗИ с доплером и если есть, назначить пропранолол.

----------


## tempo

Dr.Tiger, началось с ЦМВ на фоне падения иммунитета.
После того, как он был как-то восстановлен, и уровень ЦМВ упал, зрение продолжило ухудшаться. Деструкция стекловидного тела, тракционная отслойка сетчатки, катаракта.
Шанс вообще потерять глаза при оперативном лечении очень велик, положительный результат маловероятен.
Катаракта удалена, поскольку мёртвый хрусталик может воспалиться.
Удалять стекловидное тело при текущем состоянии глаз рискованно и очень травматично.

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> Dr.Tiger, началось с ЦМВ на фоне падения иммунитета.
> После того, как он был как-то восстановлен, и уровень ЦМВ упал, зрение продолжило ухудшаться. Деструкция стекловидного тела, тракционная отслойка сетчатки, катаракта.
> Шанс вообще потерять глаза при оперативном лечении очень велик, положительный результат маловероятен.
> Катаракта удалена, поскольку мёртвый хрусталик может воспалиться.
> Удалять стекловидное тело при текущем состоянии глаз рискованно и очень травматично.


 И, как я понимаю, делать витрэктомию уже тупо поздно (и бессмысленно), потому что если отслойке сетчатки больше месяца, то она уже не лечится.
Тракционная отслойка началась после гемофтальма? Короче говоря, что начало тянуть сетчатку?

----------


## tempo

Ocean_ovna,
похоже, печень постепенно заменяется отмершей частью себя самой, и чем больше эта неживая часть, тем хуже себя чувствует живая.
Если нет вирусных и микробных влияний, то можно решить проблему, либо лучше питая печень, либо стимулируя остаток работать интенсивнее, либо устранив нарушения. Которые, главным образом - фиброз и дегенерация.
Могут быть, конечно, и какие-то нарушения вне печени, которые мешают ей работать.
Но вот фиброз есть точно, и удалить его лекарствами или хирургически не выйдет.
Что мешает, сделав контрольный анализ и помоляся на "Пособие молодого гепатолога", попринимать перорально минеральную воду в течение классических 40 дней, делая анализ крови, мочи и прочие каждую неделю?

Dr.Tiger ,
Всё было объяснено действием ЦМВ и аутоимунными воспалительными прцессами. Прочих (не считая ВИЧ) инфекций не нашли.
Сейчас у меня пока сохранны центральная зона сетчатки в одном глазу, около 6-7% площади, и остаточный участок около 2% вблизи центральной области  в другом.
Вернее, не прямо сейчас, а пару лет назад, когда ещё можно было как-то рассмотреть сетчатку и спроецировать на неё световую точку для ЭФИ.
Уже довольно давно перспективы были такие: 1) удаление хрусталиков 2) удаление стекловидного тела 3) имплантация прокладки на заднюю область глаза 4) пришивание сетчатки, причём не лазером, а хирургически - слишком велика отслойка, до 2мм.
У меня нет возможности найти хирурга, который возьмётся за это, да ещё с ВИЧ, да ещё с крайне малой вероятностью успеха. И не просто хирурга, а хирурга с прямыми руками. 
К тому же, в справке, которую я в числе прочих приношу, стоит "СПИД стадия 4", т.е. терминальная, что никак не добавляет оптимизма медперсоналу ) Этот диагноз пожизненно неизменен. Тот факт, что уровень вируса неопределим, а прочих заразностей нет, не меняет общую картину, написанную маслом широкими мазками )

----------


## Ocean_ovna

tempo, Как я уже писал - фиброз это состояние динамическое, он как образуется, так и рассасывается. В большей степени на функцию печени влияют нарушения микроциркуляции （шунтирование）. Шунты могут быть как большими, так и микроскопическими, на уровне печеночных долек. Наличие таких шунтов приводит к атрофии клеток печени. А с этим уже ничего не поделаешь. 
Раз уж Вы мне советуете, и я Вам еще раз дам совет. Ваша вероятная проблема с печенью описана в медицинской литературе за рубежом. АРВТ приводит к узелковой регенеративной гиперплазии печени （NRG）, что в свою очередь приводит к внутрипеченочной портальной гипертензии, выявить которую можно на УЗИ печени с доплерографией сосудов. Если портальная гипертензия определяется, то это прямое показание к назначению пропранолола （анаприлина）пожизненно. Доза подбирается индивидуально, в зависимости от переносимости , но хотя бы в минимальных дозировках. Это позволяет снизить портальное давление и улучшить функцию печени - соответственно продлить жизнь. Не знаю, как помочь Вам прочитать статью, в которой описывается клинический случай девушки 26 лет на АРВТ с прогрессивно ухудшающейся функцией печени на фоне NRG. Вот ссылка https://journals.sagepub.com/doi/ful...24709617690742

----------


## tempo

Ocean_ovna, спасибо. Советы мне можно давать любые )
Смогу прочесть, хоть и не очень удобно - у синтезатора жуткий английский.
Я проблем с печенью не ощущаю, как в самочувствии, так и в виде каких-то ощущений в ней самой.
Возможно, это мой обычный уровень АЛТ, у меня в раннем детстве был мононуклеоз, провёл месяц в больнице.
Вот что я стал замечать последние несколько лет, так это приступы гипогликемии, но только если голоден и неподвижен. Даже небольшая физическая нагрузка или какая-то еда приводит ощущения в норму. Опять-таки, чуть повышенный сахар в моче наблюдается только если что-то съел менее чем за 12 часов до сдачи анализа.
О токсичности АРВТ мне известно... Можно разве что менять лекарства, часть времени отравляя только печень, а часть - только почки. Или Скомбинировать не три компонента, как сейчас, а более, но в меньших дозах, рассредоточив вред по разным органам.С учётом их специфического действия на вирус, который они подавляют на разных этапах его сучьей жизни )

----------


## Ocean_ovna

> Ocean_ovna, спасибо. Советы мне можно давать любые )
> Смогу прочесть, хоть и не очень удобно - у синтезатора жуткий английский.
> Я проблем с печенью не ощущаю, как в самочувствии, так и в виде каких-то ощущений в ней самой.
> Возможно, это мой обычный уровень АЛТ.....


 tempo, ALT мы уже обсуждали, повторяться не буду. А насчет печени, могу только сказать что она такая коварная штука, может молчать почти до самого конца как "партизан перед расстрелом".)))

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> А насчет печени, могу только сказать что она такая коварная штука, может молчать почти до самого конца как "партизан перед расстрелом".)))


 +1

----------


## tempo

> УЗИ печени с доплерографией сосудов. 
этак я у себя и родильную горячку найду ))

Стоит ли беспокоиться, если дискомфорт не ощущается, и анализы крови, правильно (натощак) сданные, укладываются в норму?
Алкоголем, трансжирами, мясом  и просто пережором я себя не гружу.

Оно, конечно, хорошо бы делать периодически полное сканирование тела, но это нереально...
Сейчас у меня каждые полгода - общий анализ крови, вН и CD4, каждый год - флюорография и глазное давление, иногда - ОКТ.

Ещё, что такое "печёночный запах"?
Изо рта у меня, простите за натурализм, не попахивает даже утром после сна, но вот если окно закрыто, в комнате к утру что-то вроде запаха сырого мяса.

----------


## Ocean_ovna

> > УЗИ печени с доплерографией сосудов. 
> этак я у себя и родильную горячку найду ))
> 
> Стоит ли беспокоиться, если дискомфорт не ощущается, и анализы крови, правильно (натощак) сданные, укладываются в норму?
> Алкоголем, трансжирами, мясом  и просто пережором я себя не гружу.
> 
> Оно, конечно, хорошо бы делать периодически полное сканирование тела, но это нереально...
> Сейчас у меня каждые полгода - общий анализ крови, вН и CD4, каждый год - флюорография и глазное давление, иногда - ОКТ.
> 
> ...


 tempo, Вы хотите, чтобы Вас уговаривали？ Понятия ''не гружу'' - это философская категория, такая же как и то, что ''медицина не точная наука''. Ну, НЕТ тех количественных значений, которые бы говорили, вот, здесь все нормально, а здесь нужно бить набат. Не понимаю, чем Вас доплер сосудов печени в ''уныние'' вводит？ Это такая же простая процедура как и УЗИ и проводится одновременно. Так как метод обследования ''операторозависимый'', опять же, нужно, чтобы оператор был не ''лох''. А запах сырого мяса , как один из вариантов печеночного запаха описывается. Вообще запах, к сожалению категория субьективная. По научному называется галитоз. У некоторых изо-рта такое ''амбре'' бывает, а они не чувствуют ничего.

----------


## tempo

Ocean_ovna, нет, я хочу не уговоров, а понять,.
Запаха нет не только по моим обонятельным ощущениям, я спрашивал. Иногда попадаются люди, которым задать такой вопрос менее неудобно, чем другим.

(
заметим, что в дотомоузирентгенографическое время врачи пользовались и обонянием, и диабет определяли на вкус.
жаль, что такие методики пока в зачаточном состоянии.
)

Запах же мяса поутру я чувствую сам. и отсутствие запаха роз в помещении, которое ночью не проветривалось - это, в общем-то, норма.
Возьму на заметку это исследование, спасибо.
Когда его лучше проводить? На фоне полного желудка или пустого, и т.п.? Анализ крови, например, сдаётся натощак.
Это УЗИ покажет что? Шунттирование? УЗИ ведь имеет довольно низкое разрешение, неужели эти шунты будут видны?
Хотя, возможно, что и да... ведь отслойка сетчатки с точностью до 0,1 мм измеряется похожим методом. Только между прибором и сетчаткой нет слоя мышц, кожи, подкожного слоя и толстого куска самой печени.

Не хотелось бы жрать анаприлин просто из-за тревожных позывов.

----------


## Ocean_ovna

****

----------


## Ocean_ovna

> Ocean_ovna, нет, я хочу не уговоров, а понять,.
> Запаха нет не только по моим обонятельным ощущениям, я спрашивал. Иногда попадаются люди, которым задать такой вопрос менее неудобно, чем другим.
> 
> (
> заметим, что в дотомоузирентгенографическое время врачи пользовались и обонянием, и диабет определяли на вкус.
> жаль, что такие методики пока в зачаточном состоянии.
> )
> 
> Запах же мяса поутру я чувствую сам. и отсутствие запаха роз в помещении, которое ночью не проветривалось - это, в общем-то, норма.
> ...


 tempo,Я привел пример （личный）, привел аргументы, дал источники. Кроме как дать Вам ''удочку'' в рукт, больше помочь ничем не могу. ''Рыбу'' ловите сами.
УЗИ органов брюшной полости делается ''натощак'',  На обычном УЗИ есть шанс увидеть расширенную воротную вену, больше 13 мм в диаметре и увеличенную селезенку. Для доплерографии сосудов печени УЗИ аппарат должен быть оснащен доплеровской приставкой. Доплерография сосудов печени позволяет визуализировать кровоток по воротной вене, селезеночной вене и верхнебрыжеечной вене оценка которого может косвенно свидетельствовать о шунтировании. Как всегда в медицине, здесь может быть много ''если''. Но 100 процентным показателем о шунтированти можно считать ускорение кровотока по верхнебрыжеечной и селезеночной вене. При этом кровоток по воротной вене может быть как усиленным, так и замедленным или ретроградным ''гепатофугальным''. Это зависит от стадии процесса. Также на доплере можно уопределить кровоток по крупным и средним  шунтам, которые могут быть как внутри печени, так и вне ее. К сожалению, каждый метод имеет свои пределы разрешения, поэтому микрошунты на уровне печеночнвх долек этим методом выявить невозможно. В идеале, в определении портальной гипертензии помогает также поиск варикозно расширенных вен пищевода при фиброгастродуоденоскопии и определение расширенных вен геморроидального сплетения на ректороманоскопии. Это те же ''шунты'', только других локализаций. Так что ''банальный'' геморрой, может также сигнализировать о портальной гипертензии. 
До ''пожирания'' анаприлина нужно еще ''дорасти''. Если Вам удалось прочитать работу, на которую я оставлял ссылку, то девушке был назначен анаприлин в ''символической'' дозе 10мг 2 раза в день.
Кстати, по Вашей локации, считаю что у Вас самая лучшая гепатологическая служба на территории бывшего СССР. По крайней мере, около 100 трансплантаций печени в год - это результат приближается к показателям мировых трансплантационных центров. Может быть, еще конечно есть какой-то недостаток опыта и знаний, но этот дефицит в скором времени будет преодален. Дорогу осилит идущий, а у Вас идут. Трудно судить конечно о так называемых ''гепатологах-интернистах'', может и они ''футболяют'' пациентов, которые не укладываются в ''прокрустово ложе'' их медицинских познаний. Но, это уже другая история.

----------


## tempo

В принципе, у нас и томограф доступен для таких исследований.
Попробую покапать на мозг врачу. Типа, лечусь вот таким вот г-ном, и что-то печень побаливает, да и анализы ухудшились. 10 лет с таким диагнозом, так продлим же чудо )

P.S.
- Доктор! Во-первых, я очень боюсь трансплантации! И, во-вторых, матка на этом снимке явно не моя!
 :Smile:

----------


## Ocean_ovna

Хм. Я Вам из пневматики пострелять предлагаю, а Вы решили сразу из танка садануть）. Но, переубеждать Вас не буду, так как метод, который Вы выбрали имеет безусловные и неоспоримые преимущества в плане точности, информативности и одномоментности проведения, при котором фактор ''оператора'' минимизирован. Естественно исследование проводится с контрастом. Из трех, предложенных мною ''зайцев'', Вы убиваете всех четырех, так как можно посмотреть и легкие. Там тоже могут быть шунты. Единственное, из-за относительной ''небезвредности'', перед его проведением, как правило, почечную функцию проверяют., то есть предварительный поход в лабораторию для определения хотя бы креатинина Вам обеспечен.

----------


## tempo

Ocean_ovna, в нашей социально ориентированной локации издревле привыкли стрелять по танкам )
__________

А каковы шунты у Вас? Микро- или крупные?

----------


## Ocean_ovna

> Ocean_ovna, в нашей социально ориентированной локации издревле привыкли стрелять по танкам )
> __________
> 
> А каковы шунты у Вас? Микро- или крупные?


 Крупных шунтов у меня нет, то есть на КТ, УЗИ-''шмузи'' ничего не видно. Есть небольшие ''вариксы'' в пищеводе до 0.2 мм. А микрошунты показывает только биопсия. А на этом месте возвращаемся к вышеописанное ситуации, когда смотреть эти шунты некому. Ну, не видят наши морфологи их, даже когда тыкаешь их окуляром микроскопа в глаз. Так что призыв товарища Бендера '' Заграница нам поможет. Запад с нами！'' в данном случае не утратил своей актуальности

----------


## tempo

Если всё же попытаться очистить от фиброза? Тогда бОльшая доля кровотока пройдёт по назначению.

----------


## Ocean_ovna

> Если всё же попытаться очистить от фиброза? Тогда бОльшая доля кровотока пройдёт по назначению.


 *Dr.Tiger,tempo* На одном врачебном форуме выложил некоторые свои выводы о медицине, возможно и не только о медицине. О многом я собственно здесь уже писал, но получилось как-то "размазанно" по теме. Вроде там получилось более сконцентрированно и красочно с первоисточниками, что бы не лазить в поисках по интернету. Если будет желание и время, можете посмотреть *здесь*.

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> *здесь*.


 Да, тут серьезно читать надо.

----------


## tempo

Прочитал.
Очень не радует идея провести биопсию, тем более что наличие ВИЧ явно не вызовет энтузиазма у хирурга.
И, при таком подходе биопсия должна проводиться массово, поскольку неправильное обращение с телом, та же водочка и сигареты и говноеда, и куча лекарств - тоже массовое явление.
Мне кажется (ещё раз - КАЖЕТСЯ), что

----------


## tempo

... что Ocean_ovna, по понятным причинам, дует на воду.

----------


## June

Мне нравится, как Obraz рассказывает о _систематической ошибке выжившего (кликабельно)_. Но мне казалось, патологоанатомы должны сводить её вероятность к минимуму, ведь большинство не выживших проходят через их руки. Или у патологоанатомов нет полной информации о развитии болезни, о цвете тех же ногтей Терри при жизни анатомируемого?

----------


## Ocean_ovna

> Прочитал.
> Очень не радует идея провести биопсию, тем более что наличие ВИЧ явно не вызовет энтузиазма у хирурга.
> И, при таком подходе биопсия должна проводиться массово, поскольку неправильное обращение с телом, та же водочка и сигареты и говноеда, и куча лекарств - тоже массовое явление.
> Мне кажется (ещё раз - КАЖЕТСЯ), что


 *tempo*, если Вы зайдете на том же форуме в ветку Синдром Жильбера, то сможете прочитать мой последний пост под тем же ником, из которого Вы сможете сделать вывод, что я вовсе не призываю к поголовной биопсии! Хотя в словах "дует на воду" безусловно доля истины есть, но я реалист. Знаете ли, долгие годы профессии обязывают им быть. Я уже писал, что как реалист я очень-очень сомневаюсь, что я единственный на планете загадочный пациент. Зайдя на форум Вritish Liver Trust я сходу нашел четырех пациентов с такими же проблемами. Темы алкоголя достаточно открыто на нем обсуждаются. Одна из тем мне показалась достаточно разумной - ввести законодательно размещение на всей алкогольной продукции предупреждающих наклеек по типу сигаретных, так как большинство населения не информированно о потенциальном вреде. Оказалось, что  британские эскулапы в "медицинский футбол" тоже играют неплохо. 





> Мне нравится, как Obraz рассказывает о _систематической ошибке выжившего (кликабельно)_. Но мне казалось, патологоанатомы должны сводить её вероятность к минимуму, ведь большинство не выживших проходят через их руки. Или у патологоанатомов нет полной информации о развитии болезни, о цвете тех же ногтей Терри при жизни анатомируемого?


 June, патологоанатомы должны иметь соответствующую подготовку, для того чтобы поставить правильный диагноз. Я Вас уверяю, что *наши* патологоанатомы такой подготовки не имеют, так как узнал это на практике. Они оперируют тем, чему обучены. Профессия врача предполагает пожизненное усовершенствование знаний, даже для патологоанатомов.

----------


## June

Извините, что не совсем в тему. Захотел поделиться своими мыслями о том славном будущем, в котором научатся наконец излечивать неизлечимые на сегодняшний день болезни типа рака и СПИДа. В семье брата отцу его жены сильно за 80, соответственно у него началось старческое слабоумие, ему приходится всё время ходить в памперсах, если выйдет на улицу, дорогу домой уже не найдёт, про родных он мало чего помнит, родные, соответственно, не могут оставить его надолго одного, тихий ужас, который длится годами. Я об этом вспомнил, прочитав Ваши слова о наклейках на бутылках с алкоголем. Если смертность от алкоголя уменьшится, станет ли на земле больше счастья? Ведь умершие от алкоголя всё равно когда-нибудь умрут, а будет ли процесс их умирания менее травматичным для них самих и для окружающих? Не знаю.

----------


## Ocean_ovna

> Извините, что не совсем в тему. Захотел поделиться своими мыслями о том славном будущем, в котором научатся наконец излечивать неизлечимые на сегодняшний день болезни типа рака и СПИДа. В семье брата отцу его жены сильно за 80, соответственно у него началось старческое слабоумие, ему приходится всё время ходить в памперсах, если выйдет на улицу, дорогу домой уже не найдёт, про родных он мало чего помнит, родные, соответственно, не могут оставить его надолго одного, тихий ужас, который длится годами. Я об этом вспомнил, прочитав Ваши слова о наклейках на бутылках с алкоголем. Если смертность от алкоголя уменьшится, станет ли на земле больше счастья? Ведь умершие от алкоголя всё равно когда-нибудь умрут, а будет ли процесс их умирания менее травматичным для них самих и для окружающих? Не знаю.


 Все мы умрем, в конце-концов. В Вашем вопросе затронута философская категория "всеобщего счастья", которую мне очень сложно прокомментировать. Знаю лишь, сильнодействующее лекарство нам продают в аптеке по рецепту, не полагаясь по умолчанию на наше благоразумие, а алкоголь возведен в ранг пищевого продукта. Думаю, кто умирал от "печеночной" смерти, если бы можно было выбирать, предпочли бы какой-нибуть другой исход. Сейчас общаюсь с англичанкой из Уэльса, мать 2 взрослых детей, жена фермера, употребляла всего то 2 бутылки вина в неделю на протяжение 6-ти лет. В настоящее время есть все манифистирующие симптомы при анализах приближающихся к норме. Думаю, сейчас она уже предпочла бы "сухой закон", впрочем как и я, но поезд ушел.

----------


## tempo

Ocean_ovna, вроде бы идут работы по повышению разрешающей способности томографов, и в прекрасном будущем не потребуется кромсать живую печень.
Сейчас же я предпочёл бы перевести красивые слова "портальная гипертензия" на более родной мне язык, и попробовать снизить сопротивление печени прокачке крови путём её очистки от фиброзов/отложений. 

Интересно, а поголовную пункцию мозга добрые дяди в белых халатах ещё не проводят? Это же так информативно  :Smile: 

Существуют, несомненно, безумцы, которые всё лечат, ну, дыхательными упражнениями и зарядкой по утрам, но безусловно существуют и безумцы с пачкой дипломов, на каждый чих рекомендующие жменю таблеток и прижизненное вскрытие.
(на всякий случай, это я не о вас)

----------


## Ocean_ovna

> Ocean_ovna, вроде бы идут работы по повышению разрешающей способности томографов, и в прекрасном будущем не потребуется кромсать живую печень.
> Сейчас же я предпочёл бы перевести красивые слова "портальная гипертензия" на более родной мне язык, и попробовать снизить сопротивление печени прокачке крови путём её очистки от фиброзов/отложений. 
> 
> Интересно, а поголовную пункцию мозга добрые дяди в белых халатах ещё не проводят? Это же так информативно 
> 
> Существуют, несомненно, безумцы, которые всё лечат, ну, дыхательными упражнениями и зарядкой по утрам, но безусловно существуют и безумцы с пачкой дипломов, на каждый чих рекомендующие жменю таблеток и прижизненное вскрытие.
> (на всякий случай, это я не о вас)


 Крайности, в жизни, к сожалению встречаются. Угадать здесь невозможно - от полного незнания и "пофигизма" до разложения материи на кварки, существует еще 10 в степени N промежуточных вариантов.

----------


## tempo

Ocean_ovna, я думаю, несколько облегчить выбор может древнее "Не навреди", и менее древнее "Зри в корень".

Вы изучали механизм появления шунтов?

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> Крайности, в жизни, к сожалению встречаются. Угадать здесь невозможно - от полного незнания и "пофигизма" до разложения материи на кварки, существует еще 10 в степени N промежуточных вариантов.


 Мое личное мнение таково - лучше гипердиагностика, чем про... моргать у больного какую-нибудь заразу, от которой он "отбросит копыта". Это, знаете ли, напоминает известное изречение Екатерины  II: "Лучше оправдать 10 преступников, чем осудить 1 невиновного". Может, даже 100, а не 10. Не помню я.
Один приятель моего приятеля любит говорить: "Лучше перебдеть, чем недобдеть". 




> Вы изучали механизм появления шунтов?


 Вот эту фигню я сам никак понять не могу. Дело в том, что шунтирование возникает тогда, когда ЧТО-ТО мешает нормальному току крови по сосудам. Это-то "ЧТО-ТО" - не что иное, соединительная ткань, которая замещает нормальную ткань печени вследствие разрушения гепатоцитов.
Короче, при типичном развитии патологического процесса сначала повреждаются клетки печени (от вируса, бухалова и т.п.), это приводит к развитию фиброза, который в свою очередь приводит к затруднению тока крови по сосудам печени. Крови ничего не остается делать, как искать обходные пути. Возникают те самые шунты - морфологический субстрат для появления той самой печеночной гипертензии.
Как эти шунты и гипертензия появляются без серьезного повреждения печеночной ткани я понять не могу. Ладно, будем разбираться.

*Ocean_ovna*, каков на Ваш взгляд, механизм возникновения шунтов и портальной гипертензии в отсутствие повреждения гепатоцитов (и выраженного фиброза)?

----------


## Ocean_ovna

> Мое личное мнение таково - лучше гипердиагностика, чем про... моргать у больного какую-нибудь заразу, от которой он "отбросит копыта". Это, знаете ли, напоминает известное изречение Екатерины  II: "Лучше оправдать 10 преступников, чем осудить 1 невиновного". Может, даже 100, а не 10. Не помню я.
> Один приятель моего приятеля любит говорить: "Лучше перебдеть, чем недобдеть".


 *Dr.Tiger*, абсолютно с Вами согласен, коллега. В бытность своей работы на "скорой" я руководствовался именно таким принципом. Лучше уж привести "сомнительного" пациента в стационар и выслушать недовольство и обвинения в "безграмотности" врача в приемном отделении, чем потерять потом пациента от перитонита вследствии недиагностированного аппендицита, перфорации язвы желудка прикрытой сальником или от фебрилляции желудочков вследствии "безболевой" формы инфаркта на фоне сахарного диабета. Этот перечень "или" можно продолжить до бесконечности. Считал для себя, что так называемая "гипердиагностика" на этапе "скорой" вынужденное и необходимое условие работы. Думаю и в узких специализациях тоже всегда есть над чем поразмыслить доктору. Главное, чтобы не пропадало желание это делать вследствии банального "синдрома выгорания".  





> Вот эту фигню я сам никак понять не могу. Дело в том, что шунтирование возникает тогда, когда ЧТО-ТО мешает нормальному току крови по сосудам. Это-то "ЧТО-ТО" - не что иное, соединительная ткань, которая замещает нормальную ткань печени вследствие разрушения гепатоцитов.
> Короче, при типичном развитии патологического процесса сначала повреждаются клетки печени (от вируса, бухалова и т.п.), это приводит к развитию фиброза, который в свою очередь приводит к затруднению тока крови по сосудам печени. Крови ничего не остается делать, как искать обходные пути. Возникают те самые шунты - морфологический субстрат для появления той самой печеночной гипертензии.
> Как эти шунты и гипертензия появляются без серьезного повреждения печеночной ткани я понять не могу. Ладно, будем разбираться.
> 
> *Ocean_ovna*, каков на Ваш взгляд, механизм возникновения шунтов и портальной гипертензии в отсутствие повреждения гепатоцитов (и выраженного фиброза)?


 Коллега,  в отсутствии выраженного фиброза, как я уже писа однажды, ведущая роль возникновения портальной гипертензии и шунтирования отводится микротромбозам в терминальных отделах печеночных вен, что собственно и часто обнаруживается у пациентов с *узловой регенеративной гиперплазией* печени, *нецирротическим портальным фиброзом* и *неполным септальным циррозом*. Фиброзированию паренхимы печени при этих состояниях придается гораздо меньшее значение, так как у многих пациентов фиброз вообще не обнаруживается. Нарушение функции печени происходит в результате изменений микроциркуляции и атрофии паренхимы.

----------


## June

> лучше гипердиагностика, чем про... моргать у больного какую-нибудь заразу


 Если диагностика навредит меньше, чем пропущенные болячки. Рентгены с биопсиями, как я понимаю, не сильно полезны для здоровья. Гипердиагностика, опять же, потребует гиперзатрат, а эти деньги можно потратить, к примеру, на лекарства, оборудование и повышение квалификации медперсонала, что положительно скажется на выживаемости при лечении уже найденных болячек.

Серьёзную проблему я вижу в эффективности современной диагностики. Мне гастроэнтеролог посоветовал видеокапсульную эндоскопию, одна капсула стоила в районе $500, и она ничего не выявила. При этом лактазную недостаточность, которая широко распространена и диагностика которой не требует серьёзных финансовых затрат и энциклопедических знаний, у меня ни один из врачей не выявил. Однажды попросил совета у заведующей ревматологическим отделением одной хорошей больницы, она порекомендовала мне госпитализироваться по полису в возглавляемое ей отделение. Я, вполне ходячий больной, пролежал там две недели, мне делали одну 5-минутную диагностическую процедуру в сутки, сегодня кардиограмму, завтра рентген, послезавтра анализ крови. Домой не отпускали, государство тратило деньги на моё содержание в стационаре, я деньги терял, потому что мог бы ходить на работу, но не ходил. Зачем? Не понятно. Или вот воспалилась у меня слюнная железа, пошёл я в поликлинику, сказал, что болит лимфоузел. Мне простительно, я учился в авиационном и анатомию не знаю, но врач то училась в медицинском, но она так и написала – воспалён лимфоузел. Сходил на МРТ, мне сказали – свинка, странно, что врачи в поликлинике этого не поняли. Сходил в поликлинику, мне сказали, что не свинка, потому что при свинке воспаляются околоушные железы, а у меня подчелюстная. После кучи недешёвых диагностических процедур, нескольких рентгенов с контрастом, консультаций с профессором, КТ, поставили диагноз – воспалившаяся железа абсолютно здорова, а в здоровой железе с другой стороны есть камень.  Короче, после всей отечественной гипердиагностики получить диагноз “ваша лошадь больна диабетом” – это уже не анекдот, к сожалению.

----------


## tempo

Если божией милостию, шаманскими практиками или, без схода с ума, диетой устранить фиброз?
Регенерирует ли печень? И как быстро?
Мне кажется, что печёночная ткань должна обновляться в норме довольно часто, так как печень - это фильтр, имеющий дело с токсичными веществами. Как и почечная ткань, и кожа.
И стенки желудка/кишечника, о которых я знаю, что они обновляются чуть не ежедневно.

 :Smile:  так же упорно, как упёртые в типанаучность врачи предлагают травиться и резать, я снова предлагаю рассмотреть неразрушающие воздействия. Тем более, что другие способы, типа разглядывания печёночной нарезки и пития таблеток, результата не дают, но ведут вот на такие форумы.

----------


## Ocean_ovna

> Мне простительно, я учился в авиационном и анатомию не знаю, но врач то училась в медицинском, но она так и написала – воспалён лимфоузел. Сходил на МРТ, мне сказали – свинка, странно, что врачи в поликлинике этого не поняли. Сходил в поликлинику, мне сказали, что не свинка, потому что при свинке воспаляются околоушные железы, а у меня подчелюстная. После кучи недешёвых диагностических процедур, нескольких рентгенов с контрастом, консультаций с профессором, КТ, поставили диагноз – воспалившаяся железа абсолютно здорова, а в здоровой железе с другой стороны есть камень.  Короче, после всей отечественной гипердиагностики получить диагноз “ваша лошадь больна диабетом” – это уже не анекдот, к сожалению.


 В медицине есть состояния жизнеугрожающие и нежизнеугрожающие. С педикулезом вы можете всю жизнь проходить и ничего радикально страшного не произойдет, разве что в голове будет чесаться и в транспорте пассажиры будут шарахаться в стороны, когда волосы вдруг зашевелятся. Думаете издеваюсь? Отнють, я такое видел собственными глазами. А вот с инфарктом, повреждением сонной артерии или гипогликемической комой далеко и долго не походишь. Тут или-или. Ваш "сиалоаденит" так долго диагностировали вероятно потому, что его на циклах стоматологии проходят подробно, а многие студенты-лечебники эти циклы "херят". Нужно было сразу или к стоматологу попасть, как правило осмотра достаточно. Или УЗИ датчик к месту приложить - при сомнениях. МРТ это слишком!

----------


## June

> В медицине есть состояния жизнеугрожающие и нежизнеугрожающие.


 Я понимаю, но может ли врач диагностировать жизнеугрожающие состояния на 5+, а нежизнеугрожающие на 2-? Верится с трудом.




> Ваш "сиалоаденит" так долго диагностировали вероятно потому, что его на циклах стоматологии проходят подробно, а многие студенты-лечебники эти циклы "херят". Нужно было сразу или к стоматологу попасть, как правило осмотра достаточно. Или УЗИ датчик к месту приложить - при сомнениях. МРТ это слишком!


 Я сходил к стоматологу, там мне сказали идти в челюстно-лицевой госпиталь, где после нескольких консультаций с челюстно-лицевыми хирургами, двух неудачных рентгенов с контрастом и нескольких консультаций с профессором меня послали на КТ.

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> *Dr.Tiger*, абсолютно с Вами согласен, коллега. В бытность своей работы на "скорой" я руководствовался именно таким принципом. Лучше уж привести "сомнительного" пациента в стационар и выслушать недовольство и обвинения в "безграмотности" врача в приемном отделении, чем потерять потом пациента от перитонита вследствии недиагностированного аппендицита, перфорации язвы желудка прикрытой сальником или от фебрилляции желудочков вследствии "безболевой" формы инфаркта на фоне сахарного диабета. Этот перечень "или" можно продолжить до бесконечности. Считал для себя, что так называемая "гипердиагностика" на этапе "скорой" вынужденное и необходимое условие работы. Думаю и в узких специализациях тоже всегда есть над чем поразмыслить доктору. Главное, чтобы не пропадало желание это делать вследствии банального "синдрома выгорания".  
> 
> 
> 
> Коллега,  в отсутствии выраженного фиброза, как я уже писа однажды, ведущая роль возникновения портальной гипертензии и шунтирования отводится микротромбозам в терминальных отделах печеночных вен, что собственно и часто обнаруживается у пациентов с *узловой регенеративной гиперплазией* печени, *нецирротическим портальным фиброзом* и *неполным септальным циррозом*. Фиброзированию паренхимы печени при этих состояниях придается гораздо меньшее значение, так как у многих пациентов фиброз вообще не обнаруживается. Нарушение функции печени происходит в результате изменений микроциркуляции и атрофии паренхимы.


 Простите, видимо, пропустил или читал невнимательно. Теперь все ясно.

----------


## Ocean_ovna

> Я сходил к стоматологу, там мне сказали идти в челюстно-лицевой госпиталь, где после нескольких консультаций с челюстно-лицевыми хирургами, двух неудачных рентгенов с контрастом и нескольких консультаций с профессором меня послали на КТ.


 Ну, мне нечего сказать. Могу предположить, что Вас решили обслужить на уровне ВИП персоны)

----------


## June

Да, слюнная железа – не самый удачный пример. Приведу другие. В описанном ранее ревматологическом отделении в нашей палате лежал пациент, у которого половину дня была температура 35,6 половину дня 38,6, и никто не знал, что с ним происходит. Он очень плохо пах и сильно кашлял. В один из дней к нему пришла закутанная в маску и халат необычного цвета инфекционистка, брать анализ крови на малярию. Узнав, что больной на процедурах, сказала, что в следующий раз придёт через четыре дня. Мы находились в одной палате с этим пациентом круглосуточно без всяких масок, я пришёл туда на своих ногах, почти здоровый. В результате, в процессе диагностики меня подвергли риску подхватить неизвестную болезнь. Я видел, как моя лечащая врач откровенно обманывала новенького 20-летнего пациента, предлагая ему поучаствовать в клиническом исследовании нового препарата, за которое ей доплачивал производитель. Она рассказывала только о плюсах. А я знал, что двойное слепое плацебоконтролируемое исследование подразумевает назначение плацебо с очень высокой вероятностью. У пациента артрит развивался очень интенсивно, в анализах некоторые показатели зашкаливали. Никто на тот момент не знал, насколько эффективен исследуемый препарат и какие у него побочные эффекты. Пациент совершенно бесплатно с вероятностью более 50% остался бы инвалидом, если бы ему досталось плацебо. А врач получила бы свои 30 сребреников. Помню, как отец умирал в реанимации Склифа. Когда я в первый раз к нему пришёл, там стояла холодрыга, мне в одежде было холодно. Осень, отопление ещё не включили, все лежали голые, без одеял. Я попросил включить обогреватель, мне ответили – не положено. Там никого не кормили. Даже если приносишь еду, оставляешь деньги, их берут, обещают кормить, но не кормят, потому что тогда придётся выносить вторичный продукт, а им лень. Некоторые пациенты лежат там месяцами. Человек с трахеостомой начинает задыхаться, врачи сидят где-то в другой комнате, обедают. Позовёшь их – ой, ой, начинают спасать. Не позовёшь – умрёт Максим, да и… Всем в нашей стране на всех, кроме себя и своего кармана, наплевать. Наверное, в этом корень проблемы. Не будь его, проблемы и с диагностикой, и с квалификацией, и со всем остальным решились бы автоматически.

----------


## tempo

Ocean_ovna, честно говоря, складывается впечатление, что вы согласны решить проблему только одним единственным способом. Или умереть.
Что вполне понятно. Крутой п-ц приводит именно к таким мыслям. Сужу по себе.
Но, если бы я следовал всем рекомендациям и не думал своей головой, вряд ли бы прожил 10 лет с диагнозом СПИД-IV.

----------


## Ocean_ovna

tempo, Вы молодец!

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> Всем в нашей стране на всех, кроме себя и своего кармана, наплевать. Наверное, в этом корень проблемы. Не будь его, проблемы и с диагностикой, и с квалификацией, и со всем остальным решились бы автоматически.


 ВОТ ОНО! В этом топике понадобилось 78 постов, чтобы понять, в чем заключается проблема топикстартера: В ЭТОЙ СТРАНЕ ВСЕМ НА ВСЕХ НАПЛЕВАТЬ.
Врачу - к которому приходит больной (иногда - что делает ситуацию еще более "веселой" - тоже врач) и говорит: "Доктор, у меня болит вот здесь". - Болит? Ну, это хорошо! Раз болит - значит, еще живое. Сдайте анализы, потом посмотрим. - Доктор, я сдал анализы, все в порядке. - Да? Тогда вам нечего у меня делать!
- Но у меня болит, доктор! - Да? Ну, сходите к неврологу/хирургу/психиатру и т.п. ("медицинский футбол") ---- и который вместо того, чтобы попытаться разобраться, что же такое происходит с пациентом, пытается от него избавиться.
Учителю (преподавателю) - которому пох... на своих учеников(студентов), из которых потом вырастают(выпускаются) бараны (некомпетентные профаны).
Архитектору из ГАСИ - который кстати учился у того самого преподавателя из предыдущего предложения, а потом подписал разрешение на строительство и принял в эксплуатацию дом,  построенный на болоте, который впоследствии рухнет.
Полисмену - который остановил бухого, но отпустил, получив на лапу - а потом тот бухой сбивает человека (например, врача из п.1).
Соседям, которые слышат, что в соседней квартире происходит что-то неладное, но не звонят в полицию. А потом оказывается, что в соседней квартире 3 трупа.

Всем на всех наплевать.

----------


## tempo

а то сразу было не ясно, кому, куда, как, чем и насколько плевать с переходом в насрать  :Smile: 

ещё раз призываю к продуманной самодеятельности, раз уж других вариантов, кроме су, нет.

----------


## Tonika

В каком вы городе? Возможно, найдется профессор, который выставит.

----------


## Ocean_ovna

> В каком вы городе? Возможно, найдется профессор, который выставит.


 Спасибо,  за беспокойство. Нет, думаю тут не в городе дело. Я был у лучших специалистов в стране. Они попросту не владеют этим вопросом. Ключевое слово "вообще". Может быть теоретически читали что-нибудь об этом, но пациентов с такими же проблемами попросту не замечал из-за ""незаметности". В лучшем случае рекомендовали вероятно обратиться к психиатрам. Думаю у обычных пациентов даже до биопсии печени не доходит. Вероятно это самый тихий но показательный пример "систематической ошибки выжившего"

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> Думаю у обычных пациентов даже до биопсии печени не доходит.


 Правильно думаете: общий, биохимия и, может быть, УЗИ ОБП. На этом, как правило, все и заканчивается.

----------


## Ocean_ovna

> Правильно думаете: общий, биохимия и, может быть, УЗИ ОБП. На этом, как правило, все и заканчивается.


 *Dr.Tiger*, Доктор, надеюсь что Вы уже так с сомнительными пациентами поступать не будете). Я Вам материала, уже на "кандидатскую" насобирал. Если правильно воспользуетесь, то кто знает.... А биопсию в наших краях достаточно просто организовать. Если интересует, могу в личку сбросить. Я Вам гарантирую, что это не единичный случай. Просто мало кто имел возможность "изнутри" сопоставить факты. Жаль, если интересный "материал" пропадет.

----------


## June

Мне первый ревматологический диагноз поставили после положительного генетического анализа на наличие HLA B27, из-за которого собственный организм становится очень аппетитным для иммунитета. До диагноза тоже были бессмысленные хождения по ортопедам и бесконечная коррекция ортопедических стелек. Лактазная недостаточность тоже генетически детерминирована, анализ стоит тысячу рублей. Помню, Владимир Познер рассказывал, что с детства употребляет алкоголь, родители его в воду добавляли в качестве сиропа, во взрослом возрасте он и многие другие выпивают по бутылке вина, и ничего, живы, здоровы. А у Вас такая реакция. Возможно, у Вас тоже есть какая-то генетическая особенность. Если бы после рождения нам провели полное генетическое исследование, Вам бы порекомендовали не употреблять алкоголь, мне молоко, да и постановка диагноза при возникновении заболевания не была бы похожа на бесконечный, бессмысленный и беспощадный квест. Рекомендации по лечению заболеваний, данные с учётом наших генетических особенностей, приводили бы к выздоровлению быстрее и чаще.

----------


## Ocean_ovna

> Мне первый ревматологический диагноз поставили после положительного генетического анализа на наличие HLA B27, из-за которого собственный организм становится очень аппетитным для иммунитета. До диагноза тоже были бессмысленные хождения по ортопедам и бесконечная коррекция ортопедических стелек. Лактазная недостаточность тоже генетически детерминирована, анализ стоит тысячу рублей. Помню, Владимир Познер рассказывал, что с детства употребляет алкоголь, родители его в воду добавляли в качестве сиропа, во взрослом возрасте он и многие другие выпивают по бутылке вина, и ничего, живы, здоровы. А у Вас такая реакция. Возможно, у Вас тоже есть какая-то генетическая особенность. Если бы после рождения нам провели полное генетическое исследование, Вам бы порекомендовали не употреблять алкоголь, мне молоко, да и постановка диагноза при возникновении заболевания не была бы похожа на бесконечный, бессмысленный и беспощадный квест. Рекомендации по лечению заболеваний, данные с учётом наших генетических особенностей, приводили бы к выздоровлению быстрее и чаще.


 Да, Вы абсолютно правы. Я, кажется, уже писал здесь, что у меня генетически подтвержден синдром Жильбера. Достаточно часто встречаемая в популяции генетическая аномалия, о которой многие люди даже не догадываются. В большинстве случаев, ничего страшного в ней нет, но вести себя нужно осмотрительно всю жизнь - правильно питаться, исключить вредные факторы, не заниматься спортом （я не о физкультуре）, хорошо высыпаться, не нервничать - вот пожалуй и все рекомендации. Печень изначально при ней не работает на 100% （по разным оценкам около 30%）. Я слишком поздно узнал об этом у себя.

----------


## tempo

Я понял, что так настойчиво пыталось вспомниться мне при чтении этой темы.
понятие  "терминологический кайф"  :Smile:

----------


## Ocean_ovna

> Я понял, что так настойчиво пыталось вспомниться мне при чтении этой темы.
> понятие  "терминологический кайф"


 *tempo*, Вот Вам еще для усиления кайфа словечко -"терморектальный криптоанализ". Недавно в комментариях на YouTube прочитал. Догадались? Я тоже "кайфанул"!

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> *tempo*, Вот Вам еще для усиления кайфа словечко -"терморектальный криптоанализ". Недавно в комментариях на YouTube прочитал. Догадались? Я тоже "кайфанул"!


 На сайте lurkmore.to терморектальному криптоанализатору посвящена отдельная статья.

----------


## tempo

Ocean_ovna, с ректальной темой тут давно и изобильно )

Возможно, гнусно гипертрофированная  практичность мой личный большой недостаток, вызванный многолетними неудобствами, проистекающими из отсутствия зрения.
Просто бесконечная перетёрка причин "почему - нет" кажется мне очень неконструктивной.
Хотя, этот форум существует, в том числе, и для таких видов психотерапии.

И, спасибо. Вы подвигли меня на изучение темы и вынос мозга лечащему врачу, причём вынос очень содержательный, мы уложились в 5 минут.

----------


## Ocean_ovna

> Ocean_ovna, с ректальной темой тут давно и изобильно )
> 
> Возможно, гнусно гипертрофированная  практичность мой личный большой недостаток, вызванный многолетними неудобствами, проистекающими из отсутствия зрения.
> Просто бесконечная перетёрка причин "почему - нет" кажется мне очень неконструктивной.
> Хотя, этот форум существует, в том числе, и для таких видов психотерапии.
> 
> И, спасибо. Вы подвигли меня на изучение темы и вынос мозга лечащему врачу, причём вынос очень содержательный, мы уложились в 5 минут.


 _tempo_, Странно, на то чтобы сказать ему, что он долба и опп у Вас ушло очень много времени! Вероятно, Вы еще и успели обсудить с ним кое-какие научные сентенции? Впрочем, незачто.

----------


## tempo

Ocean_ovna, ваша терминология неприменима минимум по двум причинам:
1) специфика этого врача - ВИЧ и всё связанное с ним
2) это женщина

Но бог с ним, со мной  :Smile: 
Расскажите лучше, что будете делать вы.
Если терморектальная биопсия не приносит ни результата, ни удовлетворения, может, попробовать наладить вашу функциональную неисправность без таблеток и хирурга? Как не смешно слушать адептов чудо-голодания, смысл в сём действе есть. В вашем чисто функциональном расстройстве, без участия вирусов и микроблей )

----------


## Ocean_ovna

> Ocean_ovna, ваша терминология неприменима минимум по двум причинам:
> 1) специфика этого врача - ВИЧ и всё связанное с ним
> 2) это женщина
> 
> Но бог с ним, со мной 
> Расскажите лучше, что будете делать вы.
> Если терморектальная биопсия не приносит ни результата, ни удовлетворения, может, попробовать наладить вашу функциональную неисправность без таблеток и хирурга? Как не смешно слушать адептов чудо-голодания, смысл в сём действе есть. В вашем чисто функциональном расстройстве, без участия вирусов и микроблей )


 tempo,, мне очень сложно поддерживать с Вами должный уровень дискуссии. Я чувствую себя первокласником, пытающимся поспорить с Гейзенбергом о принципе неопределенности. Пожалуй, я не буду этого делать, даже если покажусь глупым, так как в противном случае я окажусь еще глупее. Какой то цуг-цванг. Вы мне просто неоставляете выбора.

----------


## tempo

Ocean_ovna, у меня сложилось впечатление, что выбора не оставляете себе вы.
Но, каждый волен делать с собой всё, что угодно.
Без шуток, желаю успеха в подборе донора, удачи в трансплантации и эксплуатации новой печени.

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> Ocean_ovna, у меня сложилось впечатление, что выбора не оставляете себе вы.
> Но, каждый волен делать с собой всё, что угодно.
> Без шуток, желаю успеха в подборе донора, удачи в трансплантации и эксплуатации новой печени.


 Видите ли, тут ведь вот в чем проблема: ортотопическая трансплантация печени - это не замена потекшего смесителя или перегоревшей лампочки. Это - длительная процедура, которая начинается с того что "кандидат" проходит различные обследования, по результатам которых умный дядя (или дяди) выносит (-ят) решение о наличии показаний к такой трансплантаций. Насколько я понял, проблема у Ocean_ovna в том, что он пока не смог найти такого умного дядю, который бы ему такое написал (хотя показания есть). Понимаете?

Пару недель назад я сам столкнулся с аналогичной проблемой. Скажем так, появился у меня один неприятный симптом в виде тянущей боли в одном месте. ЧТО это такое и ЧТО необходимо делать я понял сразу, но поскольку имею иную специализацию, то пришлось топать в районную поликлинику к необходимому специалисту. (Тут надо сделать вставку, что живу я не в каком-нибудь Задрищенске). Специалист посмотрел, пропальпировал (пощупал т.е.) и сказал: "Все у вас ОК, меньше надо читать надо Интернет". Я запротестовал, мол, УЗИ назначьте хотя бы. Что за подход такой? Последовал ответ: "У вас какая специализация? Вот и занимайтесь этим, а мне позвольте заниматься тем, что знаю я. Можете таблеточки попить".
Я почесал репу, развернулся и ушел. Подождав какое-то время (а вдруг пройдет? :Smile:  ) я отправился уже в консультативную поликлинику при серьезной больнице. Посмотрев меня, пожилой доктор сказал: "Да, проблема есть. Топайте к к.м.н. такому-то, он сидит в таком-то отделении". 
Ну, я пошел. (Очередная вставка - в этом самом отделении этой самой больницы в феврале этого года умерла моя мать. Врачи отделения не могли понять, что происходит с моей матерью и выбрали неправильную тактику лечения. За несколько дней до ее смерти я понял ЧТО именно с ней происходит и потребовал сделать ей операцию, на что услышал ответ типа того, что мне сказал доктор в районной поликлинике. В итоге я оказался прав, а доктора развели руками). Так вот, значит.
Захожу я в ординаторскую, вижу там лечащего врача, который (ка-)лечил мою мать, и спрашиваю у него по поводу доктора такого-то. Тот пальцем показывает на человека, беседующего в дальнем углу с пациентом. Этот человек посмотрел на меня и сказал подождать его в коридоре. Ну, я подождал. Выходит, пошли в смотровую.
Пока он меня осматривал, стал спрашивать. - Откуда Иван Иваныча знаете? - Мать у него лежала. - Когда? - В феврале. - _Она умерла?_ - Да. - А что было? - _Прое...6али сепсис._ - Да? - Да.
Этот "допрос" начал меня напрягать. - Ну что, доктор, что скажете? - я попытался вернуть его к моей проблеме. - Да, похоже, что есть. Идите на УЗИ, третий этаж. 
Я пошел. Стучусь, захожу. Врач-узиолог беседует с кем-то по телефону. Беседа заканчивается словами: "Хорошо, я поняла". В конце процедуры я у нее спрашиваю: "Ну что? Есть?" - Норма. У меня брови поднялись. - Вас что-то не устраивает? - Как норма? У меня болит, это не может быть нормой. - Я не вижу патологии. Спускайтесь к доктору.
Я спустился, отдал врачу протокол. А он, даже не успев на него посмотреть, сказал: "Ну что, все в порядке?" - Да, но...  - Так это же прекрасно. А почему такой скепсис на лице? У нас доказательная медицина, blablablablablablablablabla. Это - юридический документ, у вас все окей. Идите к неврологу. (Ага, медицинский футбол начался).

А на самом деле произошло вот что. Пока я ждал его в коридоре, он спросил у того доктора, который лечил мать, кто я такой и откуда того знаю. Тот ему напомнил, что я тот доктор, который выносил им мозги, требуя правильного лечения для матери.
Потом он еще раз сам решил у меня все расспросить, пока будет смотреть. Пока я поднимался на этаж, он позвонил УЗИологу, чтобы та написала, что у меня все ОК. Баба с возу - кобыле легче.
Нормально, да?

Сегодня я отправился с проблемой (которая выеденного яйца не стоит - операция на 20 (!) минут) в целый профильный ИНСТИТУТ (!) НАМН Украины.
Очередной к.м.н., осмотрев меня, сказал: "Ну да, есть" и спросил : "Че за нах? В такой-то больнице не могут определить ...? Они чем там вообще занимаются?" Короче, завтра я снова иду на УЗИ - уже в институт.

Ща тут некоторые граждане РФ могут начать гнать пургу, мол, вот, бандеровцы, хо><лы лечить не умеют, скоты, больных гробят, _у нас врачи не такие_ и т.д.

По этому поводу спешу рассказать одну интересную историю.
Но сначала маленькая присказка. На последнем курсе один мой приятель, который учился на педфаке, выбрал специализацию "Нервные болезни", короче, детским неврологом (невропатологом) стал.
Как-то я у него спросил: "Зачем ты выбрал эту специальность? Что в ней хорошего?" (Тут опять занятная вставочка: я, скажем так, уважаю те врачебные специальности, в работе которых есть "острые" моменты, риск, тот "драйв", который испытываешь, когда больной, что вчера лежал и "ходил под себя", сегодня сидит на койке, улыбается и говорит: "Доктор, спасибо!" - т.е. хирурги, реаниматологи, инфекционисты, травматологи и т.п. - люди, результат чьей работы виден практически сразу, и не уважаю те специальности, где "болото", а пациенты могут месяцами пребывать в одном и том же состоянии, т.е. неврологи, терапевты и т.п.).
Так вот, что он мне ответил: "Так а что плохого? Дети с дцп, которых можно лечить всю жизнь, даже если не лечить. Все равно состояние не изменится. Благодарные родители опять-таки. Перенапрягаться не надо". Я, конечно, охренел от такого пассажа.

Теперь, собственно, сама история.
Учился и жил я в Крыму (если что, я - коренной крымчанин, русский), еще до того, как его аннексировали. Потом уехал... на Камчатку) - по программе переселения соотечественников. Дело было в 2010 году. Заманили меня туда зарплатой в 40 000 руб.
Что такое 40 000 руб. в 2010 году, думаю, объяснять не надо. "Заманухой" занимались лично министр здравоохранения Камчатского края Лемешко Т.В. (по образованию... ЭКОНОМИСТ!) и вице-губернатор правительства Камчатского края Карпенко В.Н. (люди с подозрительно украинскими фамилиями :Smile: ) (к слову сказать, Карпенко (по образованию - врач)  - самый что ни на есть бандеровец: родом из г. Коломыя, что на Ивано-Франковщине).
После первой недели жизни на Камчатке я понял, что меня нае.... Оказалось, что продукты стоят в 2-3, а некоторые - в 4(!) раза больше, чем в Крыму. При этом качество этих продуктов - полный отстой. Ну да ладно.
Где-то месяца два я оформлял документы, надо отдать должное - паспорт сделали быстро. Потом началось самое интересное.

Выяснилось, что мне необходимо пройти нострификацию -процедуру подтверждения диплома. Мой украинский диплом с оценками по шкале "A/B/C/D/E/F" привел местных в замешательство. Евростандарт же! Оказалось, что без этой процедуры работать по профилю "Инфекционные болезни" я не могу. А процедура занимает полгода. Ага...
Я оценил перспективу - и она мне не понравилась. Я направился прямиком к Карпенко с вопросом: "Как мне быть?" Карпенко, выслушав меня, предложил мне эти полгода... *поработать на стройке!*
Я поперхнулся. Карпенко, видимо, немного удивился моей реакции: "А почему вы не хотите? Там и платят больше - можно полтинник зарабатывать". Сначала мне показалось, что замгубернатора меня разыгрывает. Но потом мне стало ясно, что он говорит серьезно.
Короче говоря, вышел я из здания правительства края, присел на лавочку и стал размышлять о своей нелегкой судьбе. "Какого х-ера я сюда приехал?"
На следующий день позвонил в Симферополь матери, обрисовал ей ситуацию. Мать сказала, что купит мне билет. "Нечего тебе там делать, сынок. Лети обратно". (Поезда на Камчатку не ходят, трассы нет - только самолет, билет на который может стоить две-четыре средних "материковских" зарплаты).

Короче, через несколько дней звонит мне начмед одной горбольницы Петропавловска. Мол, так и так, есть у нас для вас место... ТЕРАПЕВТА. Я ей деликатно сообщил, что, во-первых, я ни фига не терапевт, а во-вторых, мне надо пройти нострификацию.
На что получил ошеломляющий ответ: "Ничего страшного. Ничего не надо проходить. Мы вас ждем".

Какое-то время я переваривал эту инфу. Во-первых, я не мог понять, почему для работы терапевтом не надо подтверждать диплом. Во-вторых, я не мог понять, как я буду работать терапевтом. В-третьих, меня посетил вопрос: "Что за х....я здесь происходит?"

----------


## Dr.Tiger

Ладно, подумал я, попробуем.

Устроился я в больничку эту и практически сразу понял, что на Камчатке со здравоохранением все очень плохо. (Чуть позже я понял, что не только со здравоохранением). Один мой 60-летний коллега открыто держал у себя на столе в ординаторской зачитанные до дыр учебники по внутренним болезням, выпущенные примерно в тех же годах, что он родился. Другой доктор, которая недавно закончила хабаровский мед на 2+/3-, постоянно спрашивала у этого первого как ей лечить того или иного пациента. Перед тем, как ей ответить, он снова и снова возвращался к своим дырявым талмудам.
Потом я обратил внимание на то, что в отделении происходят странные вещи. Ну, например, вызываю я, значит, на консультацию, например, хирурга. Приходит врач-хирург, смотрит больного, уходит. Вызываю, например, гинеколога. И тут выхлоп - приходит хирург, которого я вызывал вчера. Потом я понял, что на Камчатке многие врачи имеют по 2, а то и по 3 специализации.
Да-да, там я впервые увидел врача-хирурга-терапевта, или, например, невролога-инфекциониста. Круто, да? Это еще не все. Дальше - больше.
Например, я заметил, что в терапевтическом отделении могут лежать неврологические больные, и наоборот. Собственно, а почему бы нет? "Терапевт-нейрохирург-дерматовенеролог" все сразу вылечит.

Короче, ближе к делу. Для чего я всю эту бодягу развел. Примерно через пару месяцев меня позвал начмед и прямо сказал, что я должен делать:
писать в лист назначения дорогие препараты, а со средним медперсоналом договариваться, чтобы больным кололи витамины и физраствор, а то и самому колоть (да-да, на Камчатке старший медперсонал иногда выполняет функции среднего, а средний - младшего. Хорошо, что не наоборот).
В общем, сказать, что я оху.... - это ничего не сказать. Подобрав нижнюю челюсть, я спросил: "А зачем? Ну, то есть, в чем смысл" Последовал ответ: "Вам этого знать не надо". Я сказал, что мне нужно подумать несколько дней (хотя думать здесь было не над чем - я же не конченный человек).
Через пару дней я у "коллег" разузнал этот механизм. Происходило следующее. В РФ страховая медицина, больных лечат по полису, все расходы несет страховая компания. Больница заказывает дорогие зарубежные препараты для лечения больных. Предполагается, например, что в следующем квартале поступят столько-то больных с ОНМК (т.е. с инсультом). Под них заказываются препараты.
Проводится тендер, к которому допускают компании, руководители которых - знакомые/друзья Карпенко и Лемешко. Как вы понимаете, препараты закупаются по завышенной цене. Препараты поступают в больницу, где больным вместо них вместо них капают витаминчики и физраствор.
Дорогие препараты уходят налево или, что еще веселее, продаются по аптекам города, которыми управляют родственники главврачей, начмедов, Карпенко, Лемешко и т.д.
А больные лежат, что называется, "без динамики". Вспоминаете присказку про моего приятеля с педфака? А родственники все ходят и ходят, спрашивают: "Доктор, че за х... Почему моему отцу/сыну/брату не становится лучше?" А доктор начинает чесать про "индивидуальные особенности организма" и "влияние хрен знает чего на хрен знает что".

Короче, через неделю я уволился из этой больницы и стал ждать подтверждения диплома, раздумывая о том, как я буду лечить "водичкой с витаминами" ВИЧ, гепатиты, менингиты и т.п. в инфекционном отделении. Забавная была перспектива.

Ну, как вам?

А вообще, резюмируя изложенное, хочу сказать, что за время своей практики я разочаровался во многих своих коллегах.

----------


## Dr.Tiger

P/S В октябре 2018 СК возбудил УД в отношении Лемешко. В январе 2019 дело повесили на Карпенко. Их обвиняют в сговоре с застройщиком домов с квартирами для врачей. Реальная стоимость квартиры составляла 2-2,5 млн руб, минздрав закупал их по 4-5 млн.

----------


## Unity

"Коротко об Этом Мире"... *с грустною-прегрустною усмешкой*
И так обстоят дела не с одной лишь медициной, но и с армией, экономикой, недрами, ресурсами, питанием...
"Кто сумеет приспособиться и выжить в СНГ, тот будет герой, а кто не сумеет - имена таких никто и не вспомнит". (с) Некто неизвестный. 
С детства мя не покидало убеждение, что Эта планета - этакой "вселенский" дом для душевнобольных. Чем дольше живёшь, тем лишь больше наблюдений, увы, каждодневно только подтверждают это...

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> "Коротко об Этом Мире"... *с грустною-прегрустною усмешкой*
> И так обстоят дела не с одной лишь медициной, но и с армией, экономикой, недрами, ресурсами, питанием...
> "Кто сумеет приспособиться и выжить в СНГ, тот будет герой, а кто не сумеет - имена таких никто и не вспомнит". (с) Некто неизвестный. 
> С детства мя не покидало убеждение, что Эта планета - этакой "вселенский" дом для душевнобольных. Чем дольше живёшь, тем лишь больше наблюдений, увы, каждодневно только подтверждают это...


 Ну естественно, вас не покидает это убеждение - ведь вы один из них, такой же дилетант, где слов больше, чем дела.

----------


## tempo

Dr.Tiger, я понимаю, что трансплантация - очень сложное на всех этапах дело.
Ваше мнение: имеет ли смысл попытаться _вылечить_ печень?

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> Ваше мнение: имеет ли смысл попытаться _вылечить_ печень?


 Мое мнение: прочитать/перечитать комедию Жана-Батиста Мольера "Мнимый больной")

----------


## tempo

Феня, не факт. Хоть мне и кажется, что желание лечиться в данном случае сильно превышает желание вылечиться.

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> Dr.Tiger, я понимаю, что трансплантация - очень сложное на всех этапах дело.
> Ваше мнение: имеет ли смысл попытаться _вылечить_ печень?


 Чем? "Лечебным" голоданием? При жировом гепатозе такой метод мог бы принести положительные результаты, а тут другая картинка.




> Мое мнение: прочитать/перечитать комедию Жана-Батиста Мольера "Мнимый больной")


 Ваша ирония здесь неуместна. От слова "вообще". Скорее всего, вы зеленого понятия не имеете, о чем идет речь (все эти АсАТ, АлАТ, ГГТ, гепатоциты и прочие "ругательства").

----------


## tempo

Dr.Tiger, фиброз не будет съеден голодающим телом?
Насколько я понял, проблема в фиброзе в том числе, если не в основном.
К тому же, ждать подходящего органа и проч. не нужно.

----------


## June

> Устроился я в больничку эту и практически сразу понял, что на Камчатке со здравоохранением все очень плохо. (Чуть позже я понял, что не только со здравоохранением)


 И не только на Камчатке)

----------


## June

При описанном топикстартером синдроме Жильбера рекомендуют избегать голодания. Причину не знаю, но, вероятно, она есть.

----------


## Dr.Tiger

Сделал я сегодня в НИИ УЗИ. Диагноз подтвержден. Оказывается, чтобы установить элементарный диагноз (который даже без УЗИ понятен), надо идти в НИИ!
И это в Киеве! А что в простых облцентрах происходит?  А если пациент не врач, а сантехник или, например, учитель географии? Ему лапшу навешают и отправят домой витамины пить. Или в медицинский футбол начнут игрвть.
Че-т я совсем в своих коллегах разочаровался.

----------


## tempo

Причина нерекомендованности голодания - вывод связанного в печени билирубина в кровь.. Так давайте же оставим его там, чтобы Добрый доктор Долбоёб был спокоен, читая бумажку с результатами анализа.

Лично у меня анализ крови на 20й день голодания показал лишь полуторное превышение холестерина, остальное - в границах нормы. Причём билирубин ранее доходил до 56.
Какого именно холестерина - не знаю, отдельно низко- и высокомолекулярный не определяли.
До поликлиники и обратно я добрался своим ходом без проблем.

----------


## tempo

Dr.Tiger, общее падение профессионализма происходит во всём. Медицина - не самый, к тому же, высокооплачиваемый вид деятельности у нас.
Тестируя программеров и тех, кого принято называть бизнес-аналитиками, я чуть глаза не потерял без всякого ВИЧ - они чуть не выпадали от охуения.
Может, баба ЕГЭ наворожила, может, общее количество разума на планету ограничено, а популяция растёт...

----------


## June

Мне в НИИ гастроэнтерологии в г. Москва не поставили простейшего гастроэнтерологического диагноза (лактазная недостаточность), а в НИИ неврологии простейшего неврологического (мигрень), при этом после постановки диагноза в другом учреждении тот же невролог из НИИ сказал, что да, 100% мигрень, раз триптаны снимают боль. Когда ходил к неврологу в поликлинику управделами президента, при мне к врачу зашла тётка из бухгалтерии и стала требовать от него отчёт о назначении платных анализов за прошедший месяц, для расчёта надбавки к его зарплате. В современной медицине выбор прост: либо ты лечишь, либо получаешь зарплату. Большинство выбирают зарплату. Воспользовавшись бритвой Оккама, я бы даже отсёк термины “медицина”, “строительство” и “Камчатка”, заменив их одним “путинская Россия”. Хотя и у вас в Украине, похоже, ситуация не сильно лучше.

----------


## June

Кстати, *Dr.Tiger*, а можно ли как-то наказать врачей из предыдущего медучреждения за неправильный диагноз? Как говорил кто-то из советских деятелей, "у каждой ошибки есть имя, фамилия и отчество". На УЗИ ведь остались печать и подпись? Всё это происходит по причине полной безнаказанности медперсонала. Если оставлять такие поступки безнаказанными, ничего не изменится.

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> Dr.Tiger, фиброз не будет съеден голодающим телом?
> Насколько я понял, проблема в фиброзе в том числе, если не в основном.
> К тому же, ждать подходящего органа и проч. не нужно.


 Проблема в том, что людям с ослабленным иммунитетом (вроде вас) голодать вообще нельзя. Поэтому, читая ваши посты по поводу голодания, я немножко сам оху.... Дело в том, что с пищей мы получаем белки, которые являются строительным материалом для тканей организма, в т.ч. и для клеток иммунной системы.
Да и вообще больным, ослабленным людям голодать нельзя. Это даже попЫ знают, разрешая не поститься в пост больным, беременным и т.д. Так что, я категорически против всего, что связано с голоданием. И Ocean_ovna я голодать бы тоже не рекомендовал.




> Кстати, *Dr.Tiger*, а можно ли как-то наказать врачей из предыдущего медучреждения за неправильный диагноз? Как говорил кто-то из советских деятелей, "у каждой ошибки есть имя, фамилия и отчество". На УЗИ ведь остались печать и подпись? Всё это происходит по причине полной безнаказанности медперсонала. Если оставлять такие поступки безнаказанными, ничего не изменится.


 У дураков мысли сходятся. Этой ночью я предметно задумался над этим сам. Понимаете, отправить заведомо больного человека (на минуточку, врача) домой, сказав ему, что все ОК, - это адов пи.... (Маленькая ремарка - чтобы наказать врачей, надо самому "быть в теме". Без медобразования ни фига не получится).
Начал я крутить эту ситуацию в голове и понял, что сначала неплохо бы было разобраться с тем, что случилось с матерью. Для этого надо было почитать историю болезни, которая должна храниться в архиве.
Но прийти просто так в архив и попросить почитать историю болезни не получится, потому что там далеко пошлют. Пошлют главврач с начмедом, если прийти к ним с соответствующей заявой. Они сошлются на врачебную тайну, закон о защите персональных данных и blablabla..... А после этого еще и сообразят, что запахло жареным, и начнут "подчищать" историю болезни. Ведь, как известно, история болезни пишется для прокурора.
В общем, я решил сделать ход конем. Когда отправлялся из дома в НИИ, захватил с собой белый халат и поприличнее оделся. После НИИ я отправился в ту больничку, в архив. Надел халатик и, представившись врачом 1-го "коновалогического" отделения "Грободеловым", попросил дать изучить историю "одной больной" - якобы для подготовки к межрегиональной конференции коновалов. Старушка из архива подвоха не заметила и повела меня к стеллажам с историями.
Там мы откопали историю моей матери. Старушка усадила меня за обшарпанный стол и куда-то ушла. Я начал быстро листать страницы, параллельно фотографируя их. Разбираться в содержании и расшифровывать каракули времени не было. Но тут я вдруг наткнулся на протокол УЗИ, подписанный доктором "Профановой" - т.е. там самым врачом, что написала "норма". Пробежал глазами протокол - вроде ничего интересного. Зато "интересное" я встретил дальше. Например, я встретил заключение "консультировавшего" мать врача, который ни фига её не консультировал и в глаза не видел, еще я наткнулся на протокол гемотрансфузии, где обнаружил, что моей матери, у которой кровь II(А) Rh-, влили пол-литра II(А) Rh+. И еще кое-что, о чем я пока писать не буду, т.к. надо разобраться, но у меня от этого уже глаза на лоб вылезли.
Заяву буду в полицию писать.

----------


## tempo

Dr.Tiger, я специально подогнал голодание к плановой сдаче анализов.
На тот же 20й день ВН неопределима, как и ранее, CD4 несколько выше.
Надо ещё сказать, что АРВТ я на время голодания не прекратил.

----------


## June

> Заяву буду в полицию писать.


 И это правильно. Удачи.

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> Надо ещё сказать, что АРВТ я на время голодания не прекратил.


 Во-во, я как раз про нее тоже вспомнил, когда тот пост писал. Думаю: "Интересно, а как он АРВТ с "голодовкой" комбинирует?"
Но не стал этот вопрос озвучивать. А тут вон оно как - вы сами написали. Чем погрузили меня в еще большее оху.....вание от этого.
Даже не знаю что сказать. Вынужден развести руками и произнести дежурную фразу "про индивидуальные особенности организма".

----------


## Ocean_ovna

> У дураков мысли сходятся. Этой ночью я предметно задумался над этим сам. Понимаете, отправить заведомо больного человека (на минуточку, врача) домой, сказав ему, что все ОК, - это адов пи.... (Маленькая ремарка - чтобы наказать врачей, надо самому "быть в теме". Без медобразования ни фига не получится).
> Начал я крутить эту ситуацию в голове и понял, что сначала неплохо бы было разобраться с тем, что случилось с матерью. Для этого надо было почитать историю болезни, которая должна храниться в архиве.
> Но прийти просто так в архив и попросить почитать историю болезни не получится, потому что там далеко пошлют. Пошлют главврач с начмедом, если прийти к ним с соответствующей заявой. Они сошлются на врачебную тайну, закон о защите персональных данных и blablabla..... А после этого еще и сообразят, что запахло жареным, и начнут "подчищать" историю болезни. Ведь, как известно, история болезни пишется для прокурора.
> В общем, я решил сделать ход конем. Когда отправлялся из дома в НИИ, захватил с собой белый халат и поприличнее оделся. После НИИ я отправился в ту больничку, в архив. Надел халатик и, представившись врачом 1-го "коновалогического" отделения "Грободеловым", попросил дать изучить историю "одной больной" - якобы для подготовки к межрегиональной конференции коновалов. Старушка из архива подвоха не заметила и повела меня к стеллажам с историями.
> Там мы откопали историю моей матери. Старушка усадила меня за обшарпанный стол и куда-то ушла. Я начал быстро листать страницы, параллельно фотографируя их. Разбираться в содержании и расшифровывать каракули времени не было. Но тут я вдруг наткнулся на протокол УЗИ, подписанный доктором "Профановой" - т.е. там самым врачом, что написала "норма". Пробежал глазами протокол - вроде ничего интересного. Зато "интересное" я встретил дальше. Например, я встретил заключение "консультировавшего" мать врача, который ни фига её не консультировал и в глаза не видел, еще я наткнулся на протокол гемотрансфузии, где обнаружил, что моей матери, у которой кровь II(А) Rh-, влили пол-литра II(А) Rh+. И еще кое-что, о чем я пока писать не буду, т.к. надо разобраться, но у меня от этого уже глаза на лоб вылезли.
> Заяву буду в полицию писать.


 У меня тоже похожий опыт с родственником имеется. Ему чуть больше 80 было, сахарный диабет 2 типа, ранее перенес инфаркт миокарда. Заболел у него однажды живот. Позвонила мне его жена. Я приехал, посмотрел, живот пощупал, фонендоскопом послушал, а перистальтики не слышу. Заподозрил тромбоз мезентериальных сосудов мысленно исключив попутно все похожие заболевания и вызвал скорую. Приехала кардиологическая (СТЭБ) бригада, врач знакомый "шапочно". Я ему все свои предположения высказал. Сняли кардиограмму - все в его послеинфарктной индивидуальной норме. Померяли глюкометром сахар (глюкозу). Он повышен, цифр уже не помню. Врач предположил гипергликемическую кому и поехали мы в стационар. Приезжаем в приемное отделение. Я все же настоял, чтобы хирурга вызвали. Вышел доктор, посмотрел, живот пощупал-послушал и вынес вердикт - перистальтика есть, гипергликемия тоже есть, поэтому ложим пока в терапию и будем наблюдать. Я особо спорить не стал, так как уже два доктора мой диагноз сняли. А у меня с 25 лет со слухом не очень, после акустической травмы. Ну, думаю - может я и ошибся. Позвонил своему однокурснику, который в той же больнице реаниматологом работает. Рассказал ему всю ситуацию и свои сомнения. Он пообещал проконтролировать. На следующий день, когда я к родственнику приехал, он уже в сопоре был с кровавыми корками вокруг рта. Я уху ел от увиденного. Позвонил своему однокурснику, который честно признался, что болт забил на это все и если ты так за своего родственника переживаешь, то сидел бы ты с ним неотлучно. Я ему ответил, что в его словах конечно есть доля истины, но в таком случае не нужно было мне по телефону "чесать" про поддержку и понимание ситуации. Забежал к зав. отделением и говорю - я же вам еще вчера правильный диагноз сказал, буду мол в прокуратуру жаловаться и все такое. Ну, вижу по лицам, что я их в расплох застал. Даже мой однокурсник из реанимации прибежал "тушить" пожар. Я им конечно в лицо высказал, что я об этом всем думаю. Заведующий срочно все это сонное царство растормашивает готовить пациента на операцию. Я ему сказал конечно, что я уже думаю об этой операции, но выход все равно один, не стал отбирать у родственника последний минимальный шанс. Все закончилось так, как я и предполагал.... Сразу хотел заняться,  а потом как-то.....Вот так.

----------


## Unity

*волосы дыбом становятся*
Коротко о нашей медицине - и всех прочих сферах... *с горькою усмешкой*
Пресловутый "человеческий фактор" - когда всем наплевать на всё, на свою РАБоту, на своих клиентов, своих пациентов, своих покупателей, своих избирателей...

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> *волосы дыбом становятся*


 Тот, кто от всего этого далек, даже не представляет, сколько здесь дерьма. Обыватели видят лишь вершину айсберга. Настоящее положение видят и ОСОЗНАЮТ только те, кто белый халат носит (носил/будет носить в ближайшее время)

Тем временем в Киеве в Институте рака https://kyivoperativ.info/other/u-ki...edichnix-prep/
Конченные "люди", че сказать.

Да, к слову сказать, в России доктора выбрали интересную тактику защиты. Допустим, СКР обвиняет какого-нибудь д-ра Грободелова в халатности, УД, мера пресечения и все такое.
Коллеги Грободелова (чуть ли не по всему городу/региону) в срочном порядке начинают писать заявы на увольнение по собственному желанию. СКР, предвидя масштабы надвигающегося пи....а, оху...., после чего снимает обвинения с д-ра Грободелова.
И так до следующего случая.

----------


## Dr.Tiger

Блин, мерзко все это.
Я еще могу понять то, как люди воруют колбасу и масло в супермаркетах, грабят банкоматы или угоняют суперкары, но я решительно отказываюсь понимать то, как человек в белом халате может вымогать деньги у ракового больного за препараты, которые тому и так положены бесплатно.

----------


## tempo

Dr.Tiger, ход моей могучей мысли был таков:
1) лекарство не есть пища
2) масса отмирающих естественным путём оболочек кишечника и желудка явно больше  1 грамма в сутки (столько весит суточная доза АРВТ(, они перерабатываются во время  голодания, и +1г не внесёт существенных иззменений, тем более что собственно "пищи" в этом грамме 10% максимум, всякие там вспомогательные вещества.
3) прекращать подавление вируса на месяц - получить ощутимую ВН и падение CD4.
4) многие схемы голодания предусматривают питие _минеральной_ водички. Смысл голодания в том, чтобы заставить организм жрать самого себя, рассчитывая, что он съест преимущественно ненужное.

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> Dr.Tiger, ход моей могучей мысли был таков:
> 1) лекарство не есть пища
> 2) масса отмирающих естественным путём оболочек кишечника и желудка явно больше  1 грамма в сутки (столько весит суточная доза АРВТ(, они перерабатываются во время  голодания, и +1г не внесёт существенных иззменений, тем более что собственно "пищи" в этом грамме 10% максимум, всякие там вспомогательные вещества.
> 3) прекращать подавление вируса на месяц - получить ощутимую ВН и падение CD4.
> 4) многие схемы голодания предусматривают питие _минеральной_ водички. Смысл голодания в том, чтобы заставить организм жрать самого себя, рассчитывая, что он съест преимущественно ненужное.


 Пункты 1 и 3 поддерживаю полностью. Пункты 2 и 4 - смысл понятен. Приведу пример. Почему людям, страдающим ожирением, так сложно избавиться от лишней жировой ткани? Потому что жировая ткань очень устойчива к расщеплению при голодании. Вначале в крови падает глюкоза (сахар) - причем до таких значений, что галюники могут начаться. И только через хрен знает сколько дней начинает распадаться жир. Это я так, грубо, "гиперболизированно", чтобы понятно было. До тех пор, пока ненужный жир начнет расщепляться, организм испытает нехилый стресс. К чему это я?
К тому, что перед тем, как расщепится что-нибудь ненужное, может пострадать что-нибудь очень даже нужное. Например, иммунная система.
В общем, на мой взгляд, периодическое голодание показано только _относительно здоровым_ субъектам.

----------


## June

> но я решительно отказываюсь понимать то, как человек в белом халате может вымогать деньги у ракового больного за препараты, которые тому и так положены бесплатно.


 Мы часто судим об окружающих по себе. В результате картина мира в нашей голове не сильно похожа на мир реальный.

----------


## tempo

Dr.Tiger, во время голодания периодически меняется кислотность крови, это доказанный факт.
С этими изменениями кислотности связано повышение концентрации всякой дряни в моче. Тех же тяжёлых металлов. Это тоже доказанный факт.
Доказанный не мною лично, само собой. У меня есть только общий анализ крови и ВН/CD4.
Глюкоза тоже падает, я ощущаю это как слабость, уход сознания и холодный пот. Те же симптомы, что при сахарном диабете 2го типа, который у меня тоже, в начальной стадии, есть. Но эти симптомы снимаются физической активностью, например, просто ходьбой.
Да, мышечная масса убывает. Но и жировая тоже. И  то, и другое можно нарастить.
А вот наращивать загрязнения до прежнего уровня не обязательно.
Что касается клеток иммунной системы, то их очень мало в процентном соотношении. Тех же CD4 в норме где-то 5 миллиардов на всё тело, т.е. около 0,5 грамма.
Лечить ВИЧ голоданием, конечно, нереально  :Smile: 
Но заставить организм скушать фиброз, т.е. коллаген+минеральные включения - можно вполне.

В ситуации, когда есть три выбора: 1) трансплантация 2) су 3) голодание, мне кажется самым реальным п.3, который, к тому же, не исключает и п.2.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> Скорее всего, вы зеленого понятия не имеете, о чем идет речь (все эти АсАТ, АлАТ, ГГТ, гепатоциты и прочие "ругательства").


 Не имею, ровно так же, как и вы ничего не смыслите в бухгалтерском учете: "Беда, коль пироги начнет печи сапожник, а сапоги тачать пирожник". Тем не менее, даже если я не понимаю терминологии, то общий смысл уловить могу. И если один, два, пять профессоров не могут выставить диагноз, то, думаю, что пациент скорее жив, чем мертв.

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> Не имею, ровно так же, как и вы ничего не смыслите в бухгалтерском учете: "Беда, коль пироги начнет печи сапожник, а сапоги тачать пирожник". Тем не менее, даже если я не понимаю терминологии, то общий смысл уловить могу. И если один, два, пять профессоров не могут выставить диагноз, то, думаю, что пациент скорее жив, чем мертв.


 Зря вы так. Я, например, знаю, что нужно сводить дебет с кредитом, что такое баланс и что бухгалтерЫ очень нервничают, если баланс не равен 0))). Так что, я кое-что смыслю в бухгалтерском учете.
И, конечно же, знаю, что процесс сведения дебета  кредитом в миллионы раз сложнее, чем диагностический поиск в темном лесу разнообразных симптом и лабораторных данных - хотя бы потому, что на бухгалтера учатся - сколько там? - три года, а на врача - всю жизнь.

----------


## Ocean_ovna

> Не имею, ровно так же, как и вы ничего не смыслите в бухгалтерском учете: "Беда, коль пироги начнет печи сапожник, а сапоги тачать пирожник". Тем не менее, даже если я не понимаю терминологии, то общий смысл уловить могу. И если один, два, пять профессоров не могут выставить диагноз, то, думаю, что пациент скорее жив, чем мертв.


 Может и неприлично влазить в чужой диалог, но как участник беседы возьму на себя смелость. Дремучесть - свойственна не только бухгалтерам, но и профессорам тоже - все же они, в первую очередь люди. А людям свойственно ошибаться. Не ошибается, как известно, только одна сущность.  Мне можно не отвечать.

----------


## tempo

Как пирожник, вынужденный иногда тачать сапоги, не премину заметить, что перфекционизм может убить не хуже гепатопиздецетопатии.
Трансплантация - практически нереальна.
Су - практически нежелательно.
Восплакати на су-форуме, конечно, психотерапевтично, но не целебно.

----------


## June

В нашей стране медицина скорее мертва, чем жива. Профессора могут ошибаться. Иногда найти решение проблемы можно только самому, потому что ни у кого другого нет заинтересованности его искать.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> Зря вы так. Я, например, знаю, что нужно сводить дебет с кредитом, что такое баланс и что бухгалтерЫ очень нервничают, если баланс не равен 0))). Так что, я кое-что смыслю в бухгалтерском учете.


 Точно так же я могу сказать, что знаю симптомы ОРЗ и названия многих лекарств, назначаемых врачами в том или ином случае, поэтому кое-что смыслю в медицине, и даже могу быть терапевтом).



> И, конечно же, знаю, что процесс сведения дебета  кредитом в миллионы раз сложнее, чем диагностический поиск в темном лесу разнообразных симптом и лабораторных данных - хотя бы потому, что на бухгалтера учатся - сколько там? - три года, а на врача - всю жизнь.


 Для того, чтобы рассуждать о сложности той или иной профессии, нужно, как минимум, начать этим заниматься. Не на словах, а на деле показать, что вы умеете. Только мне почему-то кажется, что вам и  жизни не хватит, чтобы стать по-настоящему хорошим специалистом. Хоть в какой-то области).

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> Может и неприлично влазить в чужой диалог, но как участник беседы возьму на себя смелость. Дремучесть - свойственна не только бухгалтерам, но и профессорам тоже - все же они, в первую очередь люди. А людям свойственно ошибаться. Не ошибается, как известно, только одна сущность.  Мне можно не отвечать.


 Я все-таки возьму на себя смелость и отвечу. Возможно, один профессор может ошибаться. Но речь шла о нескольких, насколько я поняла. Обвинять многих в дремучести может только человек, сам обладающий таким качеством, компенсируя при этом свое невежество высокомерием и напускной снисходительностью.

----------


## tempo

Справедливости для, @ля, стоит отметить, что всех профессоров учили по одному шаблону, и почти всем профессорам важнее личная безопасность, нежели результат.
Очень мало кто решится нарушить стандарт ради первого встречного.
Пациент, насколько я понимаю, живёт на Украине (или _в_, если майданут).
Учитывая, что неукраденными там остались только 40.000.000 га пахотной землицы, да и та уже близка к этому, могу только посочувствовать, и предложить свою печень с трёхгодичным комплектом АРВТ в виде бонуса  :Smile:

----------


## Ocean_ovna

> Я все-таки возьму на себя смелость и отвечу. Возможно, один профессор может ошибаться. Но речь шла о нескольких, насколько я поняла. Обвинять многих в дремучести может только человек, сам обладающий таким качеством, компенсируя при этом свое невежество высокомерием и напускной снисходительностью.


 Почему же всех. Вы, вероятно, со средины читать начали. Проффесор из Белигии поставил правильный диагноз, который собственно все и обьясняет. Вам просто пофлудить хочется, не смею в этом Вам мешать. Вперед, площадку я не приватизировал.

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> Точно так же я могу сказать, что знаю симптомы ОРЗ и названия многих лекарств, назначаемых врачами в том или ином случае, поэтому кое-что смыслю в медицине, и даже могу быть терапевтом).


 Уважаемый (-ая), смотрите, пожалуйста, вот сюда. На мой пост о том, что "вы зеленого понятия не имеете о том, что такое АсАТ, АлАТ" и т.д., вы ответили, что, мол, ДА, НЕ ИМЕЮ. Дальше вы продолжили, предположив, что для меня бухучет - китайская грамота (ну, я фигурально).
Я парировал, что имею познания в бухучете на уровне 2+2=4. Так? Так. ДАЛЕЕ ВЫ СЪЕХАЛИ С ТЕМЫ, ЗАЯВИВ, ЧТО КОЕ-ЧТО СЛЫХАЛИ О СИМПТОМАХ ОРЗ И ЛЕКАРСТВАХ, КОТОРЫЕ ПРИ НИХ НАЗНАЧАЮТ. Обратите внимание: Я ВЕЛ РЕЧЬ НЕ ОБ ОРЗ! РЕЧЬ ИДЕТ О БОЛЬНОЙ ПЕЧЕНИ. Чуете разницу, а?
Чтобы рассуждать тут о проблеме больного человека, надо как минимум чутка в этом разбираться. Не в ОРЗ, а в фиброзе/циррозе печени. Я вам больше скажу: случайно оказавшийся в этом топике врач-офтальмолог (для вас - окулист) или оториноларинголог (для вас - ЛОР), скорее всего, деликатно бы молчал. Но бухгалтер, конечно, молчать не будет.




> Для того, чтобы рассуждать о сложности той или иной профессии, нужно, как минимум, начать этим заниматься. Не на словах, а на деле показать, что вы умеете. Только мне почему-то кажется, что вам и  жизни не хватит, чтобы стать по-настоящему хорошим специалистом. Хоть в какой-то области).


 Для того, чтобы рассуждать о сложности той или иной профессии, достаточно закончить лицей при медуниверситете с золотой медалью и сам медуниверситет на "хорошо" и "отлично". Например, как я.
Сейчас тут некоторые начнут вопить, мол, медаль - это все фигня, все это покупается. Да, возможно. Где-то после 10-го года золотая медаль конкретно "девальвировала", как, в принципе, деградирует и все образование - начальное, среднее, высшее.
Но я получил медаль в 2004 и ЕГЭ не сдавал, т.к. учился в Симферополе.
Так вот, я вам скажу, что не знаю, можно ли поговорить на АБСОЛЮТНО ЛЮБУЮ тему со среднестатистическим бухгалтером, но вот со среднестатистическим золотым медалистом "образца 1960-2010 г.г. выпуска" можно поговорить АБСОЛЮТНО НА ЛЮБУЮ тему - от глобального потепления и Гражданской войны в США до корпускулярно-волнового дуализма и литературы средневековой Западной Европы.
Золотой медалист (в школе) и врач "в одном флаконе" - это вообще находка. 
Поэтому давайте не будем.

Насчет заниматься профессией, чтобы говорить о её сложности.
В конце второго курса преподаватель по биохимии решила провести предпоследнее занятие в интересном ключе. Завела тему о том, чем мы будем заниматься, если вдруг потеряем профессию.
Народ начал плечами пожимать, мол, ну, мы же на врачей учимся, на фига нам другая профессия. Я смекнул, о чем толкует биохимик. К профессии надо иметь какое-нибудь ремесло. Я поднял руку и сказал, что не пропаду, т.к. у меня водительское удостоверение с категориями А/В/С. Биохимик одобрительно кивнула. Дальше слово за слово, и биохимик рассказала, как её муж нейрохирург полностью САМ сделал ремонт в их квартире.
А началось, по её словам, с того, что они затеяли ремонт, позвали мастеров, побеседовали с ними. После чего муж препода произнес такую фразу: "Неужели я, врач, не смогу положить плитку или проложить трубу так, как делают это эти тупые ПТУшники?"

Спустя пару месяцев мне довелось побывать в этой квартире. Я был поражен: я (замшелый перфекционист, который расхождение в миллиметр видит за километр без уровня и линейки) не смог придраться ни к одному межплиточному шву. Пол во всей квартире, а также стены на кухне и в ванной (там еще + потолок) была полностью выложены плиткой. Трубы, разумеется, были тоже полностью замурованы.
Когда я делал своей первый ремонт (мне тогда было 25), я вспомнил этого нейрохирурга. Трубы, плитку и ламинат проложил/положил сам. Посмотрел, как мастер поставил одну м/к дверь, а остальные поставил сам.
Поэтому давайте не будем. Мне не кажется (как, например, вам), а я абсолютно уверен, что, возьмись я сейчас за бухучет, через пару месяцев я превзошел бы вас в этом деле.

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> Пациент, насколько я понимаю, живёт на Украине (или _в_, если майданут).
> Учитывая, что неукраденными там остались только 40.000.000 га пахотной землицы, да и та уже близка к этому,)


 Давайте не будем об Украине, да? Многострадальная земля, которую разворовывали кому не лень. При совке вывозили уголь, сталь, зерно. Голодомор чего только стоит. Даже Крым - и тот украли.
Поэтому не надо об Украине. Если что, я русский, который родился в Крыму.




> ,свою печень с трёхгодичным комплектом АРВТ в виде бонуса


 Про главный бонус своей печени забыли - из трех букв. Извините, если обидел.

----------


## tempo

Dr.Tiger, бог с ним, с хохлосрачем и ватным величием  :Smile: 

Что касается главного бонуса из трёх букв, то его я никому не предлагаю, ни для трансплантации, ни в пользование )))

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> Dr.Tiger, бог с ним, с хохлосрачем и ватным величием 
> 
> Что касается главного бонуса из трёх букв, то его я никому не предлагаю, ни для трансплантации, ни в пользование )))


 Я, конечно, понял, что про печень была шутка. Но все равно, если бы это даже не было шуткой и вы, например, попытались бы "толкнуть" на черном рынке долю печени, то тогда нарисовалась бы проблема с "тремя буквами". Если, конечно, реципиенту не пох... на такой "бонус". Я, признаться, не слышал о методах "обеззараживания" от "трех букв" органов для трансплантации. Опустить печень на сутки в формальдегид или на пять минут засунуть в микроволновку - это не вариант.

----------


## tempo

Даже если у рецепиента тоже ВИЧ, то существует возможность суперинфекции, т.к. ВИЧ очень изменчив.
Но, может быть, реципиент попробует всё-таки попить водички (можно не святой).

----------


## tempo

Кстати, коллеги, так случилось, что как раз сейчас я читаю медицинскую беллетристику.
Иван Ефремов. "Лезвие бритвы".

----------


## Dr.Tiger

У меня три книги Ефремова: "Лезвие бритвы", "Час быка" и "Таис афинская".

Tempo, "Лезвие бритвы" стоит прочитать?

----------


## tempo

Dr.Tiger, я читал его раньше, конечно же.  Сейчас перечитываю.
И хоть до всеохватного коммунизма нам по-прежнему осталось недолго  :Smile:  но достижения кибернетики позволяют уже сейчас читать даже слепому.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> Для того, чтобы рассуждать о сложности той или иной профессии, достаточно закончить лицей при медуниверситете с золотой медалью и сам медуниверситет на "хорошо" и "отлично". Например, как я.


 Думаете достаточно?) Так уж случилось, уважаемый (-ая), что я закончила финансово-экономический университет с отличием (красный диплом), да и то, не берусь об этом рассуждать. Потому что до этого успела поучиться в политехническом, но бросила (не зашло). И родители, чтобы не повадно было, устроили меня на работу в детский сад, младшим воспитателем. Я с утра до вечера драила пол, мыла посуду и вытирала попы представителям самой младшей группы, пока не поняла, что не готова провести всю свою жизнь в таком режиме. Но кое-какой опыт я все-таки вынесла из этой ситуации, поняв, что быть нянечкой не так уж и просто. 



> А началось, по её словам, с того, что они затеяли ремонт, позвали мастеров, побеседовали с ними. После чего муж препода произнес такую фразу: "Неужели я, врач, не смогу положить плитку или проложить трубу так, как делают это эти тупые ПТУшники?"


 А я вот не смогла. Один-единственный раз попыталась поклеить обои самостоятельно. Терпения не хватило, стык в стык не получалось, и я поняла, что мне легче заплатить профессионалам, чем тратить время и нервы на то, что у меня плохо выходит. Но моя мама, например (кстати, тоже врач), прекрасно с этим справляется. Но при этом она совершенно не умеет готовить, а я это делаю лучше многих других. Все дело в том, к чему предрасположен человек.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> Почему же всех. Вы, вероятно, со средины читать начали. Проффесор из Белигии поставил правильный диагноз, который собственно все и обьясняет. Вам просто пофлудить хочется, не смею в этом Вам мешать. Вперед, площадку я не приватизировал.


 Флудить не собиралась, но вы правы, читала не с середины, а только с начала, поэтому до профессора из Бельгии не дотянула. Но если вы увидели то, что хотели увидеть, в чем же дело? Лечитесь так, как считаете правильным. Все в ваших руках.

----------


## tempo

- Бонжур! - пропел Ипполит Матвеевич самому себе, спуская
ноги с постели.
"Бонжур" указывало на то, что Ипполит Матвеевич
проснулся в добром расположении. Сказанное при пробуждении "гут
морген" обычно значило, что печень пошаливает, что пятьдесят
два года - не шутка и что погода нынче сырая.
(c) "12 стульев"

"Ложкой и вилкой мы копаем себе могилу."
(c) Поль Брэгг

"Кто хочет - ищет способы, кто не хочет - причины.
(c) Сократ

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> Думаете достаточно?)


 Да, достаточно. И я не думаю - я знаю: во-первых, я могу свободно говорить на любые темы с практически любым человеком (будь то сантехник, инженер, поп или еще кто), а во-вторых, крутить трубы (или хвосты свиньям) или, например, махать кадилом (или сводить баланс), явно проще, чем лечить человека - хорошо лечить.
Знаете почему? Потому что от плохо закрученного хвоста или плохо затянутой муфты никто не умрет, а вот когда ошибается доктор... Частенько это хреново заканчивается.




> Я с утра до вечера драила пол, мыла посуду и вытирала попы представителям самой младшей группы


 Похвально. Нужно прожить жизнь, полную всех красок. Орлам случается и ниже кур спускаться; но курам никогда до облак не подняться (это Крылов).




> А я вот не смогла. Один-единственный раз попыталась поклеить обои самостоятельно. Терпения не хватило, стык в стык не получалось


 Вау! У нас есть точка касания - я тоже не умею клеить обои. Собственно, я и не пытался никогда: не получается у меня ничего, что связано с "покрасить", "приклеить". Панели и плитка выручают.




> Все дело в том, к чему предрасположен человек.


 Талантливый человек талантлив во всем. Ну, кроме, разве что, поклейки - или как там это процесс называется? - обоев.

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> "Кто хочет - ищет способы, кто не хочет - причины.
> (c) Сократ


 А если еще точнее - поводы.

----------


## Dr.Tiger

Я хочу извиниться перед топикстартером за то, что его топик скатился во flood.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> Да, достаточно. И я не думаю - я знаю

----------


## June

Нет смысла спорить с человеком, который не пытается тебя услышать. Вижу, мудрый *Ocean_ovna* это уже понял. Остальным участникам замечательной дискуссии могу лишь пожелать понять это как можно скорее)

----------


## Dr.Tiger

June, понимаете, был абсолютно нормальный топик, где врач рассказал о своей проблеме. Другие начали пытаться его уколоть, мол, если никто ничего не может найти - значит, врач все придумал.
И топик скатился вот в это. То, что мы наблюдаем сейчас.

----------


## June

У долгожителя спрашивают:
— В чём секрет вашего долголетия?
— Я никогда ни с кем не спорил.
— Как так?! Этого не может быть!
— Вы совершенно правы, не может этого быть.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> June, понимаете, был абсолютно нормальный топик, где врач рассказал о своей проблеме. Другие начали пытаться его уколоть, мол, если никто ничего не может найти - значит, врач все придумал.
> И топик скатился вот в это. То, что мы наблюдаем сейчас.


 Да, да, да...) Ищите виноватых, Dr. House)

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> Вижу, мудрый Ocean_ovna это уже понял


 А "мудрый" Junior это заметил)

----------


## Ocean_ovna



----------


## Phenex.New episode



----------


## tempo

Коллеги!
(не мне, конечно. но друг другу)
Есть ли какой-то способ устранить шунтирование? Раз образовавшееся, оно навсегда??
(вивисекцию просьба не предлагать)

----------


## Dr.Tiger

А где шунтирование? Где анастомоз вылез? Я вообще хз, но, по-моему, можно эмболизировать сосуд или тупо вырезать/зашить. Надо у эндоваскулярного хирурга спрашивать.

----------


## Ocean_ovna

> А где шунтирование? Где анастомоз вылез? Я вообще хз, но, по-моему, можно эмболизировать сосуд или тупо вырезать/зашить. Надо у эндоваскулярного хирурга спрашивать.


 Оклютер ставится, если шунт вменяемых размеров. Если о печени речь, то может и портосистемную энцефалопатию спровоцировать. Единичные случаи врожденных шунтов описаны в литературе.

----------


## tempo

Ранее говорилось, что диаметр шунтов 0,2 мм.
Хирургия тут бесполезна, т.к. этих шунтов должно быть очень много, и они распределены в объёме печени.
Есть  ли способ заставить их деградировать?

----------


## Ocean_ovna

> Ранее говорилось, что диаметр шунтов 0,2 мм.
> Хирургия тут бесполезна, т.к. этих шунтов должно быть очень много, и они распределены в объёме печени.
> Есть  ли способ заставить их деградировать?


 Понятно. Есть интересная работа всемирно известных бельгийских патологов Валира Десмета и Тани Роскамс "Цирроз обратим:дуэль между догмой и мифом" по этому вопросу.  Приведу здесь цитату - "In contrast to the fibrosis component, of which at least part is reasonably fast reversible, architectural distortion and even more the vascular shunts in portal-central septa and in larger fibrous scars of multinodular parenchymal extinction, are of such slow reversibility that from the point of view of expected remaining life span of the patient—these lesions are for all practical purposes irreversible." Образно называя такую ситуацию "A bridge too far".

----------


## tempo

Видите, Ocean_ovna, умные бельгийские месье (или херры, хер их там разберёшь) подтверждают мнение малоизвестного (пока) белорусского мыслителя:
Чым адрэзаць i прышыць, мабыць лепей палячыць:
 :Smile: 

В 51 год получить в тело пару кило аллергена, жрать горстями иммунодепессанты и надеяться на длительный успех... несколько наивно.
Доступность всей процедуры для жителя укРуины тоже вызывает сомнения.

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> Понятно. Есть интересная работа всемирно известных бельгийских патологов Валира Десмета и Тани Роскамс "Цирроз обратим:дуэль между догмой и мифом" по этому вопросу.  Приведу здесь цитату - "In contrast to the fibrosis component, of which at least part is reasonably fast reversible, architectural distortion and even more the vascular shunts in portal-central septa and in larger fibrous scars of multinodular parenchymal extinction, are of such slow reversibility that from the point of view of expected remaining life span of the patient—these lesions are for all practical purposes irreversible." Образно называя такую ситуацию "A bridge too far".


 Бля... Ломаю голову над переводом. Э... попробую...
Если даже фиброз относительно обратим, то обратимость структурного искажения (хер поймешь, правда, чего?) и сосудистых шунтов настолько мала, что; с точки зрения ожидаемой продолжительности жизни пациента, эти повреждения (для каких-то практических целей?) необратимы. Короче, овчинка выделки не стоит.

Как бы это на русский перевести?)  В общем, если повреждение печени зашло уже сильно далеко, то мудрить суперплан по ликвидации шунтов и восстановлению нормальной "архитектуры" сосудов печени - это на фиг никому не нужная ху...! Во!!

Я правильно уловил мысль бельгийцев?

----------


## Ocean_ovna

*tempo*, а в чем собственно подтверждение? Вы не уловили тонкий бельгийский юмор. Он гораздо тоньше английского, а уж о немецком юморе я и писать не стану. Смысл цитаты в том, что пациент сначала умрет, а уж потом, через много-много лет возможно у него что нибудь и рассосется, если еще будет чему рассасываться, но пациенту это уже будет "фиолетово".
Мост в даль"" образно назвали, типа "дороги в один конец" по нашему. Такие вот затейники. Даже в научных статьях черно юморят.

----------


## tempo

Вот и меня терзают смутные сомненья, что буйно разросшееся шунтирование можно устранить. По крайней мере, _легко_ устранить.
но озвученный диаметр в 0,2 мм вроде невелиик.
Может быть, циклическое воздействие сможет понемногу сократить шунты до степени практически непроходимости, и закупорки/отмирания?

----------


## tempo

Ещё.
Вроде бы в последние годы имеется существенный прогресс в томографии, и мелкие структуры порядка 0,2 мм стали доступны без вивисекции.
Можно периодически контролировать изменения, причём самому. Врачу без шунтов в головном мозге не невозможно научиться читать свои томограммы.

----------


## Ocean_ovna

> Ещё.
> Вроде бы в последние годы имеется существенный прогресс в томографии, и мелкие структуры порядка 0,2 мм стали доступны без вивисекции.
> Можно периодически контролировать изменения, причём самому. Врачу без шунтов в головном мозге не невозможно научиться читать свои томограммы.


 С Вами трудно вести научную дискуссию. Шунтирование происходит на уровне печеночных долек. Они, даже при самом высоком разрешении томографа просто не могут, даже теоретически, быть доступны томографической визуализации. У  всех методов есть свой предел разрешающей способности. Второе - даже если вдруг такой томограф и разработают, в чем я лично очень сомневаюсь по вышеописанным причинам, то он будет доступен далеко не сразу и далеко не всем. Вспомните историю МРТ (УЗИ, фиброгастродуоденоскопии "японский зонд"  в СССР). Сейчас, когда прошли годы, эти методы обследования чуть ли не в каждой подворотне предлагают. Третье - когда развиваются последние стадии печеночной недостаточности, при недоступности трансплантации, остается просто ждать. Меня, как специалиста, в этой ситуации интересует только один вопрос - при этой патологии развивается цирроз на последних стадиях или нет? Мне кажется, что развитие цирроза, как универсального исхода всех диффузных заболеваний печени очень сомнительно. По крайней мере в серийных биопсиях это не доказано, а теоритезировать об этом приблизительно то же самое что рассуждать была ли инфляционная стадия расширения Вселенной перед Большим Взрывом

----------


## Ocean_ovna

Да, и по поводу "рассасывания" сосудистых образований. Кровь, как и любая другая физическая жидкость, течет туда, где меньше сопротивление. Чтобы изменить русло реки, заклинания не помогут, нужен трактор и экскаватор.

----------


## tempo

Ocean_ovna, мне встречалась статья, в которой речь шла о возможности улучшения разрешения томографа до степени, достаточной для распознавания отдельных клеток.
Я не утверждаю, что такой томограф уже есть, но понимаю, что клетка значительно мельче 0,2 мм, и что улучшение техники не идёт скачкообразно. Возможно, 0,2 мм достижимы уже сейчас.

> ... Кровь, как и любая другая физическая жидкость, течет туда, где меньше сопротивление. Чтобы изменить русло реки, заклинания не помогут, нужен трактор и экскаватор.

Спасибо за лекцию по гидродинамике )
Заклинаний и в самом деле многовато, но для упёртого в свой сверхценный опыт 50-летнего пациента это нормально.
Если очистить параллельное русло, кровь будет течь через оба, снижая давление в шунте. Возможно ли, что шунт при таком раскладе будет атрофироваться, до полного исчезновения? Надеюсь, вы в курсе, что живой организм склонен уничтожать нефункционирующие части себя? И делает это без бульдозера.
Уберите фиброз из параллельного шунтам русла. Кровь не только потечёт по нему, но по ходу ещё и обслужит функциональную часть печени, те же гепатоциты.

----------


## Ocean_ovna

> Ocean_ovna, мне встречалась статья, в которой речь шла о возможности улучшения разрешения томографа до степени, достаточной для распознавания отдельных клеток.
> Я не утверждаю, что такой томограф уже есть, но понимаю, что клетка значительно мельче 0,2 мм, и что улучшение техники не идёт скачкообразно. Возможно, 0,2 мм достижимы уже сейчас.
> 
> > ... Кровь, как и любая другая физическая жидкость, течет туда, где меньше сопротивление. Чтобы изменить русло реки, заклинания не помогут, нужен трактор и экскаватор.
> 
> Спасибо за лекцию по гидродинамике )
> Заклинаний и в самом деле многовато, но для упёртого в свой сверхценный опыт 50-летнего пациента это нормально.
> Если очистить параллельное русло, кровь будет течь через оба, снижая давление в шунте. Возможно ли, что шунт при таком раскладе будет атрофироваться, до полного исчезновения? Надеюсь, вы в курсе, что живой организм склонен уничтожать нефункционирующие части себя? И делает это без бульдозера.
> Уберите фиброз из параллельного шунтам русла. Кровь не только потечёт по нему, но по ходу ещё и обслужит функциональную часть печени, те же гепатоциты.


 Теоретически, безусловно, в Ваших рассуждениях есть здравый смысл. Посмотрим, как он согласуется с суровым практическим опытом. По результатам последней фиброэластометрии результат с F2 годичной давности опустился до F1 (аппарат и оператор тот же). То есть, можно надеяться, что фиброз уменьшался в течение года. При этом, самочувствие прогрессивно ухудшается. Атрофия кожи и мышц и без голодания. Если я еще голодать начну, то боюсь, организм начнет переваривать энергию из более доступных мест, чем минимальные фиброзные отложения в печени. Ладно, посмотрим, чем это все закончится. Если смогу, то обязательно проинформирую!=)

----------


## tempo

Ocean_ovna, я, конечно же, не специалист. Но очень ценю здравый смысл, и очень стараюсь контролировать его здравие. И, особенно, границу, где начинается зона предположений .
Это профессиональная привычка.

Как вы считаете, может ли общее ухудшение вашего самочувствия следовать из общей угнетённости функции печени, хоть и уменьшающейся, но всё ещё отрицательно влияющей?

Сократить срок наступления фазы закисления и, значит, расход белков тела, может отказ не только от еды, но и от воды. Совсем.
Даже в этом случае, простите, попИсать вы сможете и на 4-5 день. Само собой, нужно заранее убрать из кишечника то, что в нём, ещё раз простите, содержится. При, простите  :Smile: , уборке лучше использовать изотонический раствор KCl и NaCl.

P.S.
Ей-богу, я бы предпочёл три вёдерные клизмы одной биопсии )))

----------


## Ocean_ovna

> Ей-богу, я бы предпочёл три вёдерные клизмы одной биопсии )))


 Какое то предвзятое отношение к этой процедуре даже у наших врачей. Я конечно против ее налево-направо использования. Но у нас врачи даже если она необходима, скорее к психиатру направят. А наши морфологи, мало того, что литературу зарубежную не читают, так еще и печень "живую" видят по праздникам....

----------


## tempo

Ocean_ovna, как человек, изучавший вопрос давно и профессионально, скажите: из чего состоит фиброзная ткань:
Ведь не только из коллагена, наверное.

Вопрос возник у меня вот почему.
Я заметил, что усердное употребление продуктов, богатых насыщенными жирными кислотами, гарантированно приводит к появлению твёрдых/густых пробок в протоках сальных желез.
Пример продуктов - сало и семечки. Я люблю и то, и другое )
Насколько мне (поверхностно) известно, и отложения в сосудах состоят во многом из высокомолекулярных жиров.
Возможно, и фиброз поддерживается так же.

Тогда, =>, замените подсолнечное масло на оливковое, и будет вам +1% счастья.  Свиное сальце замените на рыбье - и вот уже +2%  :Smile:

----------


## Ocean_ovna

> Ocean_ovna, как человек, изучавший вопрос давно и профессионально, скажите: из чего состоит фиброзная ткань:
> Ведь не только из коллагена, наверное.


 Фиброзная ткань состоит из коллагена различных типов (1,2,3,4). В зависимости от типа условно можно разделить на зрелая-незрелая. Это наглядно определяется специальными окрасками (по Маллори, Массону, ван Гизон, ретикулин) или иммуногистохимическими методами. Данных по другим ассоциированным компонентам (типа жирных кислот) в литературе я не встречал. Если бы они присутствовали, то, вероятно, соответственно и окрашивались бы.

----------


## tempo

Встретилась инфо о восстановлении половины печени у женщины, вторую половину отдавшей для трансплантации.
Удивляет и то, что печень так восстанавливается, и то, что пересадить можно часть.

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> Встретилась инфо о восстановлении половины печени у женщины, вторую половину отдавшей для трансплантации.
> Удивляет и то, что печень так восстанавливается, и то, что пересадить можно часть.


 О способности печеночной ткани к регенерации знали еще древние греки. Миф о Прометее, которому орел выклевывал печень, припоминаете?

----------


## tempo

Удивление не есть неверие или отрицание )
У печени и должна быть повышенная способность к регененрации, как у органа, фильтрующего токсичные отходы.
Наверное, многолетний марафон с врачами наперегонки заставляет думать именно о трансплантации...

----------


## malya1973

у меня примерно тоже самое после инсульта парализовало наполовину даже веревку приаязать немогу а мне только 46 боже когда уже конец
иолю бога каждый день о смерти

----------


## malya1973

кому скучно и хочет поговорить пишите ввайбер +380683221106

----------


## tempo

malya1973, я когда-то читал, что мелкую моторику после инсульта позволяет восстановить как раз вязание и тому подобные движения.
Может, попробовать? Не взирая на то, что мальчикам не пристало вязать, связать-таки из верёвки красивый коврик. И не один, а 1000. Называется сей вид рукоделья "макраме".

----------


## Ocean_ovna

> malya1973, я когда-то читал, что мелкую моторику после инсульта позволяет восстановить как раз вязание и тому подобные движения.
> Может, попробовать? Не взирая на то, что мальчикам не пристало вязать, связать-таки из верёвки красивый коврик. И не один, а 1000. Называется сей вид рукоделья "макраме".


 tempo, Ваш неиссякаемый оптимизм иногда дает когнитивный сбой. Ясно же написал человек, половина парализована. Свяжите Вашей половиной что-нибуть. Когда получите результат, отпишитесь. Мы подождем, мы не торопимся.

----------


## tempo

Ocean_ovna, я так привык к преувеличениям, что сходу, без троекратного подтверждения, никому не верю.
Пример.
Некто говорит: "Я - слепая."
На мой вопрос, полностью ли, слышу ответ: "Я же очки в 14 диоптрий одеваю, чтобы что-то увидеть!"
И мне становится смешно  :Smile: 

Вы тоже не на искусственной печени живёте, но верёвочку вьёте..?

malya1973, вопрос: паралич половины тела полный? На 100% ?

----------


## Ocean_ovna

tempo, до Станиславского Вы не дотягиваете по всем параметрам. А Ваше ""всезнание"" и неуместные советы напоминают больше небезизвестного Полесова В.М. из замечательного романа И.Ильфа и Е.Петрова.

----------


## tempo

Ocean_ovna, а я до него и не пытаюсь дотянуться.
Ничего не выдумано. Примеру с 14 диоптриями - менее двух недель.
Мне, в общем-то, понятно, как люди обзаводятся перфекционизмом, и почему готовы умереть, но сохранить его в девственной чистоте.
И некая статистика по качеству владения профессией, среди обладателей диплома и стажа, тоже есть.
Припоминая ещё раз ваш  любимый роман, с пониманием отнесусь не только к утреннему, но и к вечернему вашему "гут морген"  :Smile:

----------


## Ocean_ovna

Все время задумываюсь о печальной судьбе Робина Уильямса.... Не ошиблись ли с его диагнозом, списав все на паркинсонизм и депрессию? Как думаете, Dr.Tiger?

----------


## Dr.Tiger

Здравствуйте! Давно никто ничего не писал, форум замер.




> Все время задумываюсь о печальной судьбе Робина Уильямса.... Не ошиблись ли с его диагнозом, списав все на паркинсонизм и депрессию? Как думаете, Dr.Tiger?


 Э-э... А Вы к чему клоните? К тому, что у Робина Уильямса были/могли быть проблемы с печенью (на фоне алкоголизма), которые, в свою очередь, вызвали проблемы с психикой, которые, в свою очередь, спровоцировали суицид?
Да, я полагаю, что это вполне себе жизнеспособная версия. Тут нужно задуматься лишь над тем, отдавал ли он себе полный отчет в том, что он делал, или это поступок был совершен, как Вы выражаетесь, "в тумане". Вопрос, на мой взгляд, довольно интересный. Если предположить первый вариант, то получается, что человек, понимая, что будет дальше, просто решил уйти достойно, не доходя до состояния беспомощного "овоща". Тут, правда, один нюанс есть - он же в США жил, где пересадка печени - обычное дело (ну, грубо говоря). Мог бы "заказать" операцию. Хотя в этом нюансе кроется еще один нюанс. Например, в РФ алкоголикам пересадка печени не делается (там кучу причин придумали: от медицинских противопоказаний до правовых). Может, и в США так же?
Вот... А если предположить, что он это сделал в состоянии "тумана", то я хз как. Потому что те больные цп, которых я наблюдал, в состоянии "тумана" хрен бы смогли это сделать. Собственно, они в таком состоянии вообще ничего сделать не могут - сидят на стуле/кровати и расфокуссированным взглядом смотрят на стену. И что-то мне подсказывает, что в такие моменты они вообще ни о чем не думают.

Знаете, это мой самый большой страх - оказаться в постели в состоянии "овоща" и ходить... ну, в общем, Вы поняли.

----------


## Ocean_ovna

> Здравствуйте! Давно никто ничего не писал, форум замер.
> 
> 
> 
> Э-э... А Вы к чему клоните? К тому, что у Робина Уильямса были/могли быть проблемы с печенью (на фоне алкоголизма), которые, в свою очередь, вызвали проблемы с психикой, которые, в свою очередь, спровоцировали суицид?
> Да, я полагаю, что это вполне себе жизнеспособная версия. Тут нужно задуматься лишь над тем, отдавал ли он себе полный отчет в том, что он делал, или это поступок был совершен, как Вы выражаетесь, "в тумане". Вопрос, на мой взгляд, довольно интересный. Если предположить первый вариант, то получается, что человек, понимая, что будет дальше, просто решил уйти достойно, не доходя до состояния беспомощного "овоща". Тут, правда, один нюанс есть - он же в США жил, где пересадка печени - обычное дело (ну, грубо говоря). Мог бы "заказать" операцию. Хотя в этом нюансе кроется еще один нюанс. Например, в РФ алкоголикам пересадка печени не делается (там кучу причин придумали: от медицинских противопоказаний до правовых). Может, и в США так же?
> Вот... А если предположить, что он это сделал в состоянии "тумана", то я хз как. Потому что те больные цп, которых я наблюдал, в состоянии "тумана" хрен бы смогли это сделать. Собственно, они в таком состоянии вообще ничего сделать не могут - сидят на стуле/кровати и расфокуссированным взглядом смотрят на стену. И что-то мне подсказывает, что в такие моменты они вообще ни о чем не думают.
> 
> Знаете, это мой самый большой страх - оказаться в постели в состоянии "овоща" и ходить... ну, в общем, Вы поняли.


 Да-да, Вы абсолютно правильно уловили ход моей мысли. Самое интересное, что паркинсоноподобный синдром при ПЭ не предполагает глубоких когнитивных нарушений, в отличии от эпизодической ПЭ. А доказывать свои возможные печеночные проблемы, да еще и не специалисту, при "нормальной" биохимии - согласитесь, смахивает на сумасшествие со стороны. Думаю, что и патологоанатомы, после странгуляционной асфиксии, особо не парились выясняя премудрости патогистологии его печени.

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> Думаю, что и патологоанатомы, после странгуляционной асфиксии, особо не парились выясняя премудрости патогистологии его печени.


 Как раз патанатом мог бы - ну, чисто теоретически - посмотреть "А шо там с печенью?, в данном же случае вскрывал СМЭшник (у них - коронер), а этим парням глубоко пох на то, чем там болел самоубийца. Странгуляционная борозда есть - и хорошо. Нах ему надо что-то там в животе изучать.

----------


## Dr.Tiger

Примечание для тех, кто в море (ну, мало ли кто читает топик): самоубийство - это насильственная смерть. Поэтому с телами су работают СМЭшники.

----------


## Dr.Tiger

Для тех, кто в танке!! - так правильнее!!

----------


## Ocean_ovna

> Как раз патанатом мог бы - ну, чисто теоретически - посмотреть "А шо там с печенью?, в данном же случае вскрывал СМЭшник (у них - коронер), а этим парням глубоко пох на то, чем там болел самоубийца. Странгуляционная борозда есть - и хорошо. Нах ему надо что-то там в животе изучать.


 Да, тут я с Вами на 100%. Хотя, думаю что многим патанатомам тоже не до глубоких теоретических выкладок. Вены в результате портальной гипертензии на трупе уже спавшиеся, с виду печень - ну фиброз небольшой. Будет ли в такой ситуации глубоко копать гистологию, изучая взаиморасположение портальных трактов и центральных вен - сомнительно.

----------


## June

> мой самый большой страх - оказаться в постели в состоянии "овоща" и ходить... ну, в общем, Вы поняли.


 - Доктор, а я буду ходить?
- Только под себя, голубчик, только под себя.

----------


## Ocean_ovna

> - Доктор, а я буду ходить?
> - Только под себя, голубчик, только под себя.


 -Доктор, а я плавать смогу?
-Сможете, если будете много ходить

----------


## tempo

Ocean_ovna, если вы последуете рекомендациям Dr.Tempo, то не будете ходить минимум три недели  :Smile:

----------


## Ocean_ovna

> Ocean_ovna, если вы последуете рекомендациям Dr.Tempo, то не будете ходить минимум три недели


 tempo,, Вы - мой злой гений! Мне даже грустно без Вас как-то)

----------


## Ocean_ovna

Тут даже соглашусь с Dr.Tiger. Мы прям как три мушкетера. Только я пока еще не совсем разобрался кто Атос, кто Партос, а кто Арамис?

----------


## tempo

Боюсь, что из всех троих чумой не болел никто. Разве что сифилисом, но история о том умолчала ))

----------


## Ocean_ovna

> Боюсь, что из всех троих чумой не болел никто. Разве что сифилисом, но история о том умолчала ))


 Значит, сифилис у нас еще впереди)

----------


## tempo

Ocean_ovna, упаси боже ))

А вот скажите, существует ли нечто вроде диализа, но для замены функции печени?
(я не оставляю попыток уморить вас голодом)

----------


## Ocean_ovna

> Ocean_ovna, упаси боже ))
> 
> А вот скажите, существует ли нечто вроде диализа, но для замены функции печени?
> (я не оставляю попыток уморить вас голодом)


 Да, существует. По странному стечению обстоятельств MARS называется. tempo,, зря Вы все же от сифилиса так категорически отказываетесь) По крайней мере, процесс к нему приводящий может быть （не обязательно, конечно) достаточно приятным）

----------


## tempo

Ocean_ovna, MARS может помочь вывести повышающееся при голодании количество отходов.
Вот только каждая процедура - это потеря части плазмы крови, скорее всего... а новую нарабатывать из чего..? 
(и с этой мыслею он отправился спать)

----------


## Ocean_ovna

> Ocean_ovna, MARS может помочь вывести повышающееся при голодании количество отходов.
> Вот только каждая процедура - это потеря части плазмы крови, скорее всего... а новую нарабатывать из чего..? 
> (и с этой мыслею он отправился спать)


 Вот нет в Вас, tempo, "изюминки". Я Вам про сифилис, а Вы мне про Марс). Вероятно Вы все же Портос..хм..или Атос) Точно не Арамис)))

----------


## tempo

Судя по той изюминке, что есть во мне, я - как раз-таки Арамис, напоровшийся на белошвейку ) и после постигавший тайны богословия ))

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> - Доктор, а я буду ходить?
> - Только под себя, голубчик, только под себя.


 


> -Доктор, а я плавать смогу?
> -Сможете, если будете много ходить


 Я с некоторых пор стал думать, что все эти шутки и анекдоты про болезни, больных людей и их беседы с врачами надо запретить на законодательном уровне.
Действительно, если хорошенько задуматься, то на самом деле нет ничего смешного в анекдотах про геморрой, импотенцию, психические расстройства и т.д. Любая болезнь приносит человеку страдания. Нет "хороших" болезней. Да и здоровых людей нет - есть недообследованные. Да и вообще, сегодня ты можешь себя прекрасно чувствовать, а завтра у тебя находят рак. Или, например, тебя машина сбивает на переходе, и ты становишься "овощем". Или стресс капитальный получаешь с инсультом (с исходом в "овощное" состояние) или слетаешь "с катушек".
Короче, никогда не знаешь, что с тобой завтра будет и не окажешься ли ты на месте того, над кем смеялся сегодня.

Мораль сего поста такова - нельзя смеяться над больными людьми, потому что болезнь - это совсем не смешно.

----------


## Ocean_ovna

> Я с некоторых пор стал думать, что все эти шутки и анекдоты про болезни, больных людей и их беседы с врачами надо запретить на законодательном уровне.
> Действительно, если хорошенько задуматься, то на самом деле нет ничего смешного в анекдотах про геморрой, импотенцию, психические расстройства и т.д. Любая болезнь приносит человеку страдания. Нет "хороших" болезней. Да и здоровых людей нет - есть недообследованные. Да и вообще, сегодня ты можешь себя прекрасно чувствовать, а завтра у тебя находят рак. Или, например, тебя машина сбивает на переходе, и ты становишься "овощем". Или стресс капитальный получаешь с инсультом (с исходом в "овощное" состояние) или слетаешь "с катушек".
> Короче, никогда не знаешь, что с тобой завтра будет и не окажешься ли ты на месте того, над кем смеялся сегодня.
> 
> Мораль сего поста такова - нельзя смеяться над больными людьми, потому что болезнь - это совсем не смешно.


 Так, с Арамисом  определились))). Как по мне, с Атосом тоже))). Остается мне незавидная роль чудаковатого на букву "м" Портоса)

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> Тут даже соглашусь с Dr.Tiger. Мы прям как три мушкетера. Только я пока еще не совсем разобрался кто Атос, кто Партос, а кто Арамис?


 Да просто умные люди всегда найдут о чем поговорить, и разговор этот всегда будет интересным.

----------


## tempo

Ocean_ovna, я иногда думаю, что именно у Атоса была портальная гипертензия, что неудивительно, с его-то алкорелаксациями ))

----------


## Ocean_ovna

> Ocean_ovna, я иногда думаю, что именно у Атоса была портальная гипертензия, что неудивительно, с его-то алкорелаксациями ))


 tempo, думаю, что Вы показали этой белошвейке на что способны настоящие мушкетеры!, раз уж она одарила Вас дарами любви, которые вцепились в Вас с напором стаи голодных пираний)

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> tempo, думаю, что Вы показали этой белошвейке на что способны настоящие мушкетеры!, раз уж она одарила Вас дарами любви, которые вцепились в Вас с напором стаи голодных пираний)


 XDDDDD

----------


## tempo

Ocean_ovna,
Щедра к нам, грешникам, земля
А небеса таят угрозу...
 :Smile:

----------


## Чувак

Ocean_ovna, у меня похоже что-то подобное. Желтый цвет кожи, анорексия, горечь во рту, плююсь чем-то непонятным, тяжесть в правом боку и так далее. Тяжелое похмелье тоже скорее всего симптом. Купил капсулы, ну те самые, дорогущие и известные, и вроде как лучше сразу же через три дня. К врачу не пойду я, ходил уже, ничего нового. Такое состояние уже несколько лет, такчто пока буду дальше пить капсулы и с алкоголем как-то надо что-то и всё.

----------


## Ocean_ovna

> Ocean_ovna, у меня похоже что-то подобное. Желтый цвет кожи, анорексия, горечь во рту, плююсь чем-то непонятным, тяжесть в правом боку и так далее. Тяжелое похмелье тоже скорее всего симптом. Купил капсулы, ну те самые, дорогущие и известные, и вроде как лучше сразу же через три дня. К врачу не пойду я, ходил уже, ничего нового. Такое состояние уже несколько лет, такчто пока буду дальше пить капсулы и с алкоголем как-то надо что-то и всё.


 Чувак, Вы можете делать все что угодно. Единственное о чем прошу - не смешивайте Божий Дар с яичницей!)

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> не смешивайте Божий Дар с яичницей!)


 Вот я сейчас не понял. Можете объяснить?)

----------


## Чувак

яичницу есть не рекомендует, но я в курсе.

----------


## Ocean_ovna

> Вот я сейчас не понял. Можете объяснить?)


 Dr.Tiger, Настоятельно Вам рекомендую, дружище, проверить уровень аммиака))). Очевидно, в высоких концентрациях он обладает стимулирующим эффектом))

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> яичницу есть не рекомендует, но я в курсе.


 нет, он не о том. Ocean_ovna, как я понял, считает, что вы что-то с чем-то путаете. Или не путаете, а смешиваете...
Ёпт, я решительно не могу понять что за фигня.

Павел, напишите пожалуйста нормально! Я не идиот, но у меня когнитивный ступор!!! Что Вы имеете в виду?

Что Чувак что-то напутал или что ему не стоит фосфолипиды с водярой пить?? Я ни фига не понимаю!

----------


## Ocean_ovna

> нет, он не о том. Ocean_ovna, как я понял, считает, что вы что-то с чем-то путаете. Или не путаете, а смешиваете...
> Ёпт, я решительно не могу понять что за фигня.
> 
> Павел, напишите пожалуйста нормально! Я не идиот, но у меня когнитивный ступор!!! Что Вы имеете в виду?
> 
> Что Чувак что-то напутал или что ему не стоит фосфолипиды с водярой пить?? Я ни фига не понимаю!


 Dr.Tiger, Я, руководствуясь исключительно эстетическими соображениями, считаю что Божий Дар в виде алкоголя ни в коем случае не следует смешивать с фосфолипидами в виде яичницы)

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> Dr.Tiger, Я, руководствуясь исключительно эстетическими соображениями, считаю что Божий Дар в виде алкоголя ни в коем случае не следует смешивать с фосфолипидами в виде яичницы)


 Во, теперь все стало на свои места.

----------


## Dr.Tiger

Тем временем в Институте Шалимова:

https://www.google.com/amp/s/interfa...16813-amp.html

Ocean_ovna, оказывается у нас на пересадку печени надо 40-60 к$

----------


## Ocean_ovna

> Тем временем в Институте Шалимова:
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/interfa...16813-amp.html
> 
> Ocean_ovna, оказывается у нас на пересадку печени надо 40-60 к$


 Откупится...как всегда. За мою жизнь таких историй было... немного, но было. Они, вместо литературы профильной только "IN GOD WE TRUST" читать хорошо научились, даже не задумываясь о смысле этого сакраментального выражения...

----------


## tempo

Насчёт ...k$, я вот подумал: восемь доноров для Дэвида Рокфеллера подбирали из свежепреставившихся, или ещё вполне живых?

----------


## Ocean_ovna

> Насчёт ...k$, я вот подумал: восемь доноров для Дэвида Рокфеллера подбирали из свежепреставившихся, или ещё вполне живых?


 tempo, думаю, что у Давида Яновича была возможность выбирать из пациентов в так называемом "вегетативном состоянии", т.е. ни жив - ни мертв. Пока бригада личных врачей тщательнейшим образом штудировала историю болезни возможного донора для реципиента с изучением родословной до 9-го колена.

----------


## tempo

В вегетативном состоянии сердечко атрофируется... лучше разобрать на запчасти какого любителя утренних пробежек, склонного к всесторонней заботе о здоровье, доходящей до генетического тестирования.
Почему-то я думаю, что этических терзаний подобные старички не испытывают.

----------


## Ocean_ovna

> В вегетативном состоянии сердечко атрофируется... лучше разобрать на запчасти какого любителя утренних пробежек, склонного к всесторонней заботе о здоровье, доходящей до генетического тестирования.
> Почему-то я думаю, что этических терзаний подобные старички не испытывают.


 tempo, Ваша версия попахивает тщательно спланированной спецоперацией. Вдруг этот любитель пробежек был в дополнение к крепкому с виду здоровья еще и заядлым фехтовальщиком, сиречь мушкетером). Ошибиться в таком деле - пойдет на запчасти бригада врачей вместе со службой личной охраны)

----------


## tempo

Ocean_ovna, Дэвид наш Рокфеллер был, говорят, человеком небедным, и мог оплатить все эти услуги  :Smile: 

Впрочем, занимаясь конспирологией кровопийц и мироедов, нетрудно впасть в манию преследования. Так что оставим сие занятие профильным пациентам.

----------


## Dr.Tiger

Продолжение истории с НИИ Шалимова
https://kyivoperativ.info/other/korupciyavmedicini/

Рокфеллера, по ходу, там оперировали, а не в США. 840 тысяч долларов изъяли.

----------


## Dr.Tiger

А с учетом всех обысков - около $ 1 млн

----------


## Ocean_ovna

> А с учетом всех обысков - около $ 1 млн


 К сожалению, дорогой Иван Арнольдович, все эти куски лимонов и капусты проблему диагностики нецирротической портальной гипертензии никоим образом не решают. Я продолжаю утверждать, что проблема намного глобальнее, чем кажется на первый взгляд. Собственно, поэтому и привел пример с Робином Уильямсом. А тут и на форуме два пациента не "на сносях" с "локальной" проблемой расширения геморроидальных вен обнаружилось. Эх, не так все просто, как кажется....

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> К сожалению, дорогой Иван Арнольдович, все эти куски лимонов и капусты проблему диагностики нецирротической портальной гипертензии никоим образом не решают. Я продолжаю утверждать, что проблема намного глобальнее, чем кажется на первый взгляд. Собственно, поэтому и привел пример с Робином Уильямсом. А тут и на форуме два пациента не "на сносях" с "локальной" проблемой расширения геморроидальных вен обнаружилось. Эх, не так все просто, как кажется....


 Ё-моё, да не в диагностике портальной гипертензии дело, а в том, что если у кого-то будут показания к пересадке печени, то дяди из института Шалимова потребуют у него еще 40-60 тысяч бакинских им в карман!
Надо полагать, там и в других отделениях/отделах такое же творится - и с почками, и с сердцем и т.д.

----------


## Ocean_ovna

> Ё-моё, да не в диагностике портальной гипертензии дело, а в том, что если у кого-то будут показания к пересадке печени, то дяди из института Шалимова потребуют у него еще 40-60 тысяч бакинских им в карман!
> Надо полагать, там и в других отделениях/отделах такое же творится - и с почками, и с сердцем и т.д.


 Вас, дорогой доктор, как гражданина - интересуют мухи, а меня в данном случае как пациента - больше на котлеты тянет). Хотя, экстраполируя свое затуманенное ПЭ сознание на гражданские позиции, не могу с Вами не согласиться!)

----------


## Ocean_ovna

Ладно, так уж и быть, засру свою тему, одновременно поднимая умирающего пациента) - все равно его уже целый Океан. 
Друг мой, tempo! Беспокоюсь я за нашего Доктора. Выложил длинющую красивую музыку и пропал....

----------


## tempo

Насколько я знаю географию, Тибр и Стикс нигде в Великой Шумерии не пересекаются )

----------


## Ocean_ovna

Ну слава Богу, а то я в географии Шумерии несилен) . Лучше уж так - Бац, Бац и мимо!)

----------


## Dr.Tiger

Продолжение истории о попытке привлечения к уголовной ответственности врачей-коновалов. Начало на стр.стр. 10-12 настоящего топика.




> И это правильно. Удачи.


 Написал заяву в начале сентября. Прождал месяц - никто не звонит, не беспокоит. Ну, думаю, что-то здесь не то. Пошел в канцелярию управления Нацполиции Печерского района (я думаю, про Печерский район Киева слышали все).
Там мне сообщили, что мою заяву провели как ОБРАЩЕНИЕ)) и в ЕРДР не регистрировали. Ответ по почте не прислали. Рассматривал заяву какой-то участковый, который обычно занимается... в общем, ничем не занимается))) Короче, как обычно, бардак. Предложили обжаловать в суд. Ага, учитывая то, что 10-дневный срок прошел.
Вчера, собравшись с мыслями, пошел на прием к первому заму Печерского управления, где всучил заяву лично ему, под роспись. Посмотрю, что будет на этот раз.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

Dr.Tiger, а как у вас прокуратура работает? Туда не пробовали писать?

----------


## Phenex.New episode

А еще большой резонанс может СМИ создать, если туда обратиться. У нас, во всяком случае, это работает. Даже быстрее, чем прокуратура. Но последней боятся больше.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

Я вообще сделала вывод, что русский менталитет настроен на порабощение. Пока не запугаешь, никто ничего делать не будет. Я на работе, например, такой прием довольно часто использую. Не люблю этого, но чтобы чего-то добиться, приходится так поступать. Русские люди ленивы и инертны, в большинстве своем спустя рукава работают, даже в финансовом плане не заинтересованы. Кнут нужен постоянно, можно даже без пряников)

----------


## Ocean_ovna

> Продолжение истории о попытке привлечения к уголовной ответственности врачей-коновалов. Начало на стр.стр. 10-12 настоящего топика.
> 
> 
> 
> Написал заяву в начале сентября. Прождал месяц - никто не звонит, не беспокоит. .... пошел на прием к первому заму Печерского управления, где всучил заяву лично ему, под роспись. Посмотрю, что будет на этот раз.


 Как показывает практика, заявления (укр. "заява") желательно отправлять по почте заказным письмом с уведомлением о вручении. Почему-то, гос. органы на такой подход реагируют охотнее. При личном обращении нужно просить зарегистрировать в журнале в присутствии с указанием всех бюрократических данных - № и т.д.

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> Dr.Tiger, а как у вас прокуратура работает?


 Та пока хреново, но есть надежда на "свет в конце туннеля". Ща в Украине все заняты поимкой коррупционеров всех мастей.




> Туда не пробовали писать?


 Да смысла нет. Новый украинский УПК не предусматривает обжалование (без)действий полиции в прокуратуру - сразу в суд. Как в Европе, в общем)))

А если просто им написать заяву, они её сразу в полицию спихнут.

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> А еще большой резонанс может СМИ создать, если туда обратиться. У нас, во всяком случае, это работает.


 Увы, не тот случай. Никого не интересует смерть больной старушки. Кроме меня...

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> Как показывает практика, заявления (укр. "заява") желательно отправлять по почте заказным письмом с уведомлением о вручении. Почему-то, гос. органы на такой подход реагируют охотнее. При личном обращении нужно просить зарегистрировать в журнале в присутствии с указанием всех бюрократических данных - № и т.д.


 Мне штампик поставили на моей копии. Подожду до вторника-среды, а потом прямиком в Печерский суд (самый известный после Басманного)))))))

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> Увы, не тот случай. Никого не интересует смерть больной старушки. Кроме меня...


 А почему вас это интересует? Добиваетесь "правды" или что-то конкретное с этого желаете получить?

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> Подожду до вторника-среды, а потом прямиком в Печерский суд (самый известный после Басманного)))))))


 А что сразу не в Гаагский? Европа же)

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> А почему вас это интересует? Добиваетесь "правды" или что-то конкретное с этого желаете получить?


 Чувство вины хочу убить (я ж не сантехник). Оно мне спать не дает уже 8 месяцев. Хочу получить ответ СМЭшников на вопросы о том, с какого момента смерть стала неизбежной, были ли предприняты все необходимые действия для её предотвращения, что помешало врачам их предпринять и что их сбило с толку при установлении диагноза.

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> А что сразу не в Гаагский? Европа же)


 Вы тоже меня потроллить решили? Или просто не в курсе дела?

В Гааге сидит, вернее, заседает Международный трибунал или МУС. У них другая сфера профессиональных интересов. Может, Путин когда-нибудь туда попадет)

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> Чувство вины хочу убить (я ж не сантехник). .


 Поясню. Если бы я был, например, сантехником, то не парился (вернее, не так сильно бы парился) бы по этому поводу. А так - знания покоя не дают.

----------


## Dr.Tiger

Люди с улицы даже представить себе не могут, сколько на самом деле врачебных ошибок совершается ежедневно.

----------


## tempo

Dr.Tiger, как  бы не оказалось, что обращение в Киево-Печерскую инстанцию будет результативнее, чем в просто Печерскую  :Smile: 
Мои представления о шумерском правосудии заставляют сделать именно такой вывод...

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> Dr.Tiger, как  бы не оказалось, что обращение в Киево-Печерскую инстанцию будет результативнее, чем в просто Печерскую


 Я об этом же подумала. Бывают случаи, когда инстанции надо менять. Этот как раз такой.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> Люди с улицы даже представить себе не могут, сколько на самом деле врачебных ошибок совершается ежедневно.


 Отчего же не можем, мы догадываемся) Хорошего всегда на порядок меньше, чем обычного, или откровенно никуда не годного. В том числе и специалистов. А вы конкретно кого-то подозреваете в допущении врачебной ошибки, или основываетесь на статистике?

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> А вы конкретно кого-то подозреваете в допущении врачебной ошибки, или основываетесь на статистике?


 Ошибка была точно. Вопрос в том, привела ли она к смерти именно она. Часто бывает такое, что больной поступает с опозданием и/или в таком состоянии, что уже ничего невозможно сделать. Тут был ПОХОЖИЙ случай, но я ПОДОЗРЕВАЮ, что смерть была потенциально предотвратима.
+ еще куча других обстоятельств вроде "отсутствия" препаратов и даже аппарата ИВЛ (и это в больнице в центре Киева).

----------


## Ocean_ovna

> Ошибка была точно. Вопрос в том, привела ли она к смерти именно она. Часто бывает такое, что больной поступает с опозданием и/или в таком состоянии, что уже ничего невозможно сделать. Тут был ПОХОЖИЙ случай, но я ПОДОЗРЕВАЮ, что смерть была потенциально предотвратима.
> + еще куча других обстоятельств вроде "отсутствия" препаратов и даже аппарата ИВЛ (и это в больнице в центре Киева).


 Доктор, думаю Вы прекрасно осознаете как профи, что Ваши усилия скорее всего ничем не закончатся. Вы и сами об этом здесь уже писали - кругова порука и т.д.. Вероятнее всего важен не результат, а то, что Вы это делаете. По крайней мере, Вы будете знать, что сделали все, что могли. Со своей стороны, искренне желаю Вам успеха. ериодически нужно "перетряхивать" это относительно "неприкасаемое" сословие, дабы другим неповадно было.

----------


## Dr.Tiger

Та да.

----------


## Dr.Tiger

Как у Вас дела? Как самочувствие?

----------


## tempo

> Доктор, думаю Вы прекрасно осознаете как профи, что Ваши усилия скорее всего ничем не закончатся. Вы и сами об этом здесь уже писали - кругова порука и т.д.. Вероятнее всего важен не результат, а то, что Вы это делаете. По крайней мере, Вы будете знать, что сделали все, что могли. Со своей стороны, искренне желаю Вам успеха. ериодически нужно "перетряхивать" это относительно "неприкасаемое" сословие, дабы другим неповадно было.


 Полностью согласен. С маленькой поправкой:
наш Великий И  Усатый Кормчий боговдохновлённо произносит вместо "перетряхивать" - "ператрахивать".
И да, так оно результативнее будет.

----------


## Ocean_ovna

> Как у Вас дела? Как самочувствие?


 Ввиду видимой безысходности ситуации, пошел на медицинский эксперимент по индукции ферментативной активности гепатоцитов бензоналом. На удивление, промежуточными результатами я пока доволен. Ушла тошнота, уменьшилась атаксия. Бессонницу правда победить пока не удается). На радостях сходил в ресторан и откушал фуа-гра, хоть *tempo* и предостерегал меня от вышибания последнего клина  :Smile:

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> Ввиду видимой безысходности ситуации, пошел на медицинский эксперимент по индукции ферментативной активности гепатоцитов бензоналом. На удивление, промежуточными результатами я пока доволен. Ушла тошнота, уменьшилась атаксия. Бессонницу правда победить пока не удается). На радостях сходил в ресторан и откушал фуа-гра, хоть *tempo* и предостерегал меня от вышибания последнего клина


 Рад за Вас! Держите меня в курсе насчет "эксперимента").

----------


## Remarque

> Вы тоже меня потроллить решили? Или просто не в курсе дела?
> 
> В Гааге сидит, вернее, заседает Международный трибунал или МУС. У них другая сфера профессиональных интересов. Может, Путин когда-нибудь туда попадет)


 Да скорее Ваш Поросенко в Гаагу отправится в весёлой компании с прочей майданутой нечистью типа Авакова, Яйценюка и Яроша.

----------


## tempo

Ocean_ovna, надеюсь, у вас не хватит денег, чтобы добить печень с помощью фуа-гра  :Smile:

----------


## Ocean_ovna

> Ocean_ovna, надеюсь, у вас не хватит денег, чтобы добить печень с помощью фуа-гра


 *tempo*, фуа-гра безусловно недешевое удовольствие). Виа-гра значительно бюджетнее). Задумался, что Вы правы и.....решил сорвать джек-пот в лотерею. Не хочется услышать голос с небес «Ну ты бы хоть лотерейный билет купил !»  :Smile:

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> *tempo*, фуа-гра безусловно недешевое удовольствие). Виа-гра значительно бюджетнее). Задумался, что Вы правы и.....решил сорвать джек-пот в лотерею. Не хочется услышать голос с небес «Ну ты бы хоть лотерейный билет купил !»


 И куда решили податься? В "Космолот"?))))))) Там прямо напротив Палаца "Украина" есть один)))
Вы там осторожнее, а то будете потом посты писать в стиле СергейDumphell.

----------


## tempo

Ocean_ovna, эксперименты с лотереей под фуа-гра могут, кстати, привести вас к той терапии, что я вам так настойчиво рекомендую  :Wink:

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> Ocean_ovna, эксперименты с лотереей под фуа-гра могут, кстати, привести вас к той терапии, что я вам так настойчиво рекомендую


 XDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
tempo, вы заставили меня рассмеяться!!

----------


## tempo

... Вот ты горячей водички попей,  горячая  водичка растечется по всем твоим жилочкам, организму сразу станет теплей. Да  и  в желудке будет не пусто. Вода тоже полезна.
- Ведро воды заменяет стакан сметаны, - вставил Темпо. - Науке это давно известно.
(c)
 :Wink:

----------


## Ocean_ovna

> Ocean_ovna, эксперименты с лотереей под фуа-гра могут, кстати, привести вас к той терапии, что я вам так настойчиво рекомендую


 Выходит, все пути ведут к голодухе))) Просто, какая-то неизбежность. Прозорливый Вы человек, *tempo*  :Big Grin:  



> И куда решили податься? В "Космолот"?))))))) Там прямо напротив Палаца "Украина" есть один)))
> Вы там осторожнее, а то будете потом посты писать в стиле СергейDumphell.


 *Dr.Tiger*, В национальной лотерее нехилый джекпот накопился в размере 28 432 000. Вот бы сорвать. На "черную трансплантацию" точно хватит  :Smile:

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> Выходит, все пути ведут к голодухе))) Просто, какая-то неизбежность. Прозорливый Вы человек, *tempo*  
> 
> *Dr.Tiger*, В национальной лотерее нехилый джекпот накопился в размере 28 432 000. Вот бы сорвать. На "черную трансплантацию" точно хватит


 И не только на трансплантацию))) Продать что ли квартиру на Демеевке и накупить билетов?)))

----------


## Ocean_ovna

> И не только на трансплантацию))) Продать что ли квартиру на Демеевке и накупить билетов?)))


 Продать что ли печень и накупить билетов?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> Продать что ли печень и накупить билетов?


 Не забывайте про почки, коллега: они тоже котируются, да и пересаживать их проще.

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> Продать что ли печень и накупить билетов?


 Как считаете, доживем до тех времен, когда имплантацию "напечатанных" на 3d-принтерах органов поставят на конвейер?

----------


## tempo

Мне встречались прогнозы от исследователей (не просто интернет-балаболок), что лет 10-15, и человеческую печёнку будут печь на заказ.
Несколько подпортил ожидания йобнувшийся год назад "Союз", на нём был биопринтер. В невесомости сборка из клеток проще.
А пока что молиться, молиться и ещё раз молиться. Не забывая о жостком посте  :Wink: 
фИ денежку копить.

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> Мне встречались прогнозы от исследователей (не просто интернет-балаболок), что лет 10-15, и человеческую печёнку будут печь на заказ


 10 лет - мне тоже этот срок кажется вполне правдоподобным. Возможно, даже на 2-3 года раньше. И с ВИЧом, думаю, в эти же сроки расправятся: гепатит С же победили. Правда, это не одно и то же, но тем не менее))

----------


## tempo

Хрен бы с ним, с ВИЧем, это лично для меня меньшая проблема, он пока под контролем.
Глазик бы, хоть ч/б кошачий... )

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> Хрен бы с ним, с ВИЧем, это лично для меня меньшая проблема, он пока под контролем.
> Глазик бы, хоть ч/б кошачий... )


 Здесь с пересадкой дела хреново обстоят, и на то есть множество причин. Во-первых, хрен его пересадишь: трудно подобраться к нему, трудно (читай - "нереально") все эти мышцы, нервы, сосуды подшить. А если даже и пересадить, то отторгнется железобетонно.
Ученые в другом направлении двигаются. В Великобритании пару лет назад добровольцам стали имплантировать некий аппарат типа видеокамеры с электродами, которые вживляют то ли в зрительный нерв, то ли прямо в зрительную зону мозга. На то время, когда я об этом читал, подопытные были относительно довольны: черно-белая картинка с какими-то линиями-силуэтами. Короче, передвигаться самостоятельно с такой "видеокамерой" можно.

----------


## Ocean_ovna

> Как считаете, доживем до тех времен, когда имплантацию "напечатанных" на 3d-принтерах органов поставят на конвейер?


 Ну, Вы то может и доживете, а меня обстоятельства и гепатологически-пофигистический туман заставляют экспериментировать с препаратами не одобренными FDA) для лечения заболеваний печени. Кстати, почки у меня еще в сносном состоянии, поэтому растаться с ними не готов, даже под угрозой выиграша 25 лимонного джекпота)))

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> Ну, Вы то может и доживете, а меня обстоятельства и гепатологически-пофигистический туман заставляют экспериментировать с препаратами не одобренными FDA) для лечения заболеваний печени. Кстати, почки у меня еще в сносном состоянии, поэтому растаться с ними не готов, даже под угрозой выиграша 25 лимонного джекпота)))


 Можно одну спихнуть)))) А вторая будет за две работать.

----------


## Dr.Tiger

Павел, я тут Вам донора, кажись, надыбал. Донор, правда, в США базируется, но это ничего)) Человек серьезно настроился "поймать автобус" и уже готовит свои органы к раздаче.

https://sanctionedsuicide.com/thread...failure.24923/

----------


## Ocean_ovna

> Павел, я тут Вам донора, кажись, надыбал. Донор, правда, в США базируется, но это ничего)) Человек серьезно настроился "поймать автобус" и уже готовит свои органы к раздаче.
> 
> https://sanctionedsuicide.com/thread...failure.24923/


 Если больной очень хочет жить, врачи бессильны!)

----------


## tempo

Печень после встречи с автобусом может оказаться пригодной лишь на фуа-... как там дальше  :Smile:

----------


## Ocean_ovna

> Печень после встречи с автобусом может оказаться пригодной лишь на фуа-... как там дальше


 Паштет  :Big Grin:

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> Печень после встречи с автобусом может оказаться пригодной лишь на фуа-... как там дальше


 Ах, tempo... "Поймать автобус" (или "ctb") - это англоязычная идиома, означающая самоубийство. Не знаю, объявляет ли вам ваш электронный синтезатор кавычки, в которые я взял это словосочетание.

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> Если больной очень хочет жить, врачи бессильны!)


 В каждой шутке есть только *доля* шутки.

----------


## tempo

Неа, кавычки и знаки препинания я отключил, для скорости.
(уже включил)
Надо ещё, чтобы печень была совместима с имеющимся оборудованием.

А вообще, может так быть, чтобы частично удалённая печень восстановилась по массе? Я об этом читал, но как-то не верится, как и в опыты некоего Мулдашва по регенерации глаз.

----------


## Ocean_ovna

Думаю, ход Вашей мысли уловил правильно) Я бы сказал, что в хорошей шутке есть целых *две доли*)))

----------


## tempo

Но, господа, всё равно же когда-то помрём... так что развлечёмся, в меру сил, эффективным преодолением.
Как говорил мне недавно старый монах:
Не знаю, что там будет и как, но пока мы здесь, надо делать всё, что возможно, не спешить туда, но быть готовым каждый день.

Поэтому он и ложился под нож хирурга уже несколько раз, и все таблетки пьёт, и оба хрусталика поменял, и глаукому капельками заливает.

----------


## Ocean_ovna

> Но, господа, всё равно же когда-то помрём... так что развлечёмся, в меру сил, эффективным преодолением.
> Как говорил мне недавно старый монах:
> Не знаю, что там будет и как, но пока мы здесь, надо делать всё, что возможно, не спешить туда, но быть готовым каждый день.
> 
> Поэтому он и ложился под нож хирурга уже несколько раз, и все таблетки пьёт, и оба хрусталика поменял, и глаукому капельками заливает.


 У меня тоже был такой пациент. Я его мысленно киборгом называл) - два искусственных хрусталика, один из которых после дислокации зафиксирован скобкой, два тазобедренных сустава, стенты в обеих сонных артериях и один в позвоночной, а готовность как у пионера - ''всегда готов!''

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> А вообще, может так быть, чтобы частично удалённая печень восстановилась по массе?


 Конечно. Я, кажется, уже как-то здесь писал, что даже древние греки об этом знали/подозревали (миф о Прометее).

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> Думаю, ход Вашей мысли уловил правильно) Я бы сказал, что в хорошей шутке есть целых *две доли*)))


 Ага, lobus hepatis dexter et lobus hepatis sinister))))))))

Ocean_ovna, tempo, порой мне кажется, что мы могли бы сидя у костра беседовать с вами вечно.

----------


## tempo

Ocean_ovna, важна цель этой киборгизации.
Этот человек, похоже, не сттремится непременно припасть к ногам Всевышнего.

Когда я пытаюсь думать (или, если угодно, медитировать) о бесконечно удалённой цели, приходит некое ощущение свободы.
Как практическое приложение сей практики для применения в быту, я изобрёл способ засыпать.
Знаете скринсэйвер Windows "Сквозь Вселенную"? кажется, он так называется.
Включаем его в неспешном режиме, с детализацией и в цвете - в голове, и баю-бай  :Smile:  Очень помогает от бессонницы.

----------


## tempo

Dr.Tiger, для таких бесед нужно сначала попасть в вечность )

----------


## Ocean_ovna

> Ocean_ovna, tempo, порой мне кажется, что мы могли бы сидя у костра беседовать с вами вечно.


 Костер.....вечность.... У меня по Фрейду, как у девицы, которая в каждом столбе видит *** возникают нехорошие ассоциации. Да и tempo их своим постом индуцировал.

----------


## tempo

Ocean_ovna, бросьте вы этот *** ... в костёр, что ли  :Smile: 

Лучше освободите печень от гликогена путём отказа от фуагры и прочих калорий. Она радостно расправит доли, как крылья, и, не будучи раздутой накоплениями и зажатой, воспарит и постарается решить свои проблемы без ловли автобусов. 

P.S. А сэкономленные денежки перечислите мне, номер карты, как тут принято, я вам сообщу )))

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> Мне штампик поставили на моей копии. Подожду до вторника-среды, а потом прямиком в Печерский суд (самый известный после Басманного)))))))


 Сегодня подал в Печерский райсуд "скаргу" (т.е. жалобу) на "бездиялнисть" (т.е. бездействие) следователя. Маховик закрутился.

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> Костер.....вечность.... У меня по Фрейду, как у девицы, которая в каждом столбе видит *** возникают нехорошие ассоциации. Да и tempo их своим постом индуцировал.


 Я эту "вечность" каждый день в окно наблюдаю.

https://nashkiev.ua/assets_images/po...mage_810xs.jpg

Главная достопримечательность моего района.

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> Я эту "вечность" каждый день в окно наблюдаю.
> 
> https://nashkiev.ua/assets_images/po...mage_810xs.jpg
> 
> Главная достопримечательность моего района.


 Tempo, специально для вас - по ссылке открывается картинка с Киевским крематорием, который частенько сравнивают с Сиднейским оперным театром.

----------


## Ocean_ovna

> Tempo, специально для вас - по ссылке открывается картинка с Киевским крематорием, который частенько сравнивают с Сиднейским оперным театром.


 Так вот в чем дело) Теперь понятно, что с таким вью задумываться о вечном можно каждый раз мимоходом глянув в окно. Драматизма могут добавлять клубы темного дыма из труб недалеко от этого монументального сооружения. Нужно соответствующее музыкальное сопровождение. Например Вивальди Времена года - Зима или Реквием Моцарта. А на Совские пруды смотреть не пробовали?)

----------


## Ocean_ovna

> Ocean_ovna, бросьте вы этот *** ... в костёр, что ли 
> 
> Лучше освободите печень от гликогена путём отказа от фуагры и прочих калорий. Она радостно расправит доли, как крылья, и, не будучи раздутой накоплениями и зажатой, воспарит и постарается решить свои проблемы без ловли автобусов. 
> 
> P.S. А сэкономленные денежки перечислите мне, номер карты, как тут принято, я вам сообщу )))


 Уже успели проиграться?)

----------


## tempo

Предлагаю для... мм... (!)объёмности ощущений сопровождать созерцание видов за окном тлеющим в пепельнице огрызком шерстяного носка ))

----------


## Dr.Tiger

Цитата Сообщение от Ocean_ovna Посмотреть сообщение
Так вот в чем дело) Теперь понятно, что с таким вью задумываться о вечном можно каждый раз мимоходом глянув в окно. Драматизма могут добавлять клубы темного дыма из труб недалеко от этого монументального сооружения. Нужно соответствующее музыкальное сопровождение. Например Вивальди Времена года - Зима или Реквием Моцарта. А на Совские пруды смотреть не пробовали?)

Собственно говоря, пруды я вижу из окон прямо конкретно, они тупо прямо под домом - метров 50 до них. А чтобы увидеть крематорий, мне нужно немного высунуть голову из лоджии и посмотреть направо.

----------


## tempo

К слову, именно крематорий я и озвучил заинтересованным лицам в качестве своего выбора.
Теперь думаю оформить это официальным завещанием и даже открыть счёт с возможностью изъятия с него именно на это дело.
Представляю лицо нотариуса...  :Smile:

----------


## Ocean_ovna

> Предлагаю для... мм... (!)объёмности ощущений сопровождать созерцание видов за окном тлеющим в пепельнице огрызком шерстяного носка ))


 4DX технологии сейчас вовсю раскручиваются для проведения досуга=). Может доктору замутить что-нибудь комерчески привлекательное, учитывая локацию новостройки? Сейчас и выставка тематическая на ВДНХ экспонируется из пластифицированного биоматериала, а австралийские "исследователи" впервые засняли процесс естественного разложения тела и выяснили, что после смерти тело продолжает двигаться. Бросайте Dr.Tiger эту лженауку - гепатологию. Нужно смотреть шире,дальше и правее!)

----------


## Wasted

А в РБ законодательно запретили развеивать прах умершего и вообще как-то иначе обходиться с останками, кроме как захоранивать тело либо пепел, но тоже только в колумбарии. Вот так наше горячо любимое государство диктует даже то, как нам поступать с нашим телом после смерти.

----------


## tempo

> А в РБ законодательно запретили развеивать прах умершего и вообще как-то иначе обходиться с останками, кроме как захоранивать тело либо пепел, но тоже только в колумбарии. Вот так наше горячо любимое государство диктует даже то, как нам поступать с нашим телом после смерти.


 А вот тут мы, при полной поддержке курса бульбяного парохода положим хер.
Именно развеять или высыпать в местный Ганг я и хочу поручить... придётся накинуть за нарушение )

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> А в РБ законодательно запретили развеивать прах умершего и вообще как-то иначе обходиться с останками, кроме как захоранивать тело либо пепел, но тоже только в колумбарии. Вот так наше горячо любимое государство диктует даже то, как нам поступать с нашим телом после смерти.


 Домой забрать урну нельзя?

----------


## tempo

> Домой забрать урну нельзя?


 20 лет назад было можно. Я забрал.

----------


## Wasted

> Домой забрать урну нельзя?


 Нет, только оставлять в колумбарии.

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> Нет, только оставлять в колумбарии.


 Интересные у вас законы.

----------


## Wasted

> Интересные у вас законы.


 
Государство лезет в каждую щель!

----------


## Ocean_ovna

Продолжение веселых медицинских историй на постсоветском пространстве. В связи с нарушением зрения не только возрастного но и последствий ПЭ, о которых я уже здесь писал, вынужден был обратиться к окулистам. Вначале решил проверить работоспособность государственной системы здравоохранения). За талончиком к окулисту пришлось нанести дружественный визит к своему GPS, после чего в означенное время был любезно принят окулистом. На просьбу осмотреть глазное дно доктор незадумываясь выпалила, что прибор в ремонте и посмотрит через обычное увеличительное стекло))). После осмотра, резюмировав, что все нормально, для выяснения остроты зрения и подбора и выписки рецепта на очки предложила обратиться к оптометристам в частном порядке. У меня возник немой вопрос - нафига доктор без прибора))) занимает штатную единицу? Поняв, что с госмедпомощью внятного результата я не получу, решил обратиться к "частникам". Приняли любезно, изучали долго))) На третьем визите почти консилиумом приняли решение о необходимости применения прогрессивной оптики. Для тех, кто не в курсе - цена двух линз с оправой приблизительно соответствует трансатлантическому перелету). Так как опыт ношения очков уже имею, то я естественнол информировал специалистов, что машину вожу с +0,75, телевизор смотрю в +1.0, читаю в +2,25. Морально к прогрессивной оптике в такой ситуации был готов и не долго раздумывая согласился на такой вариант решения проблемы. Сделали все замеры и проинформировали, что чудо-гглазных протезов ждать придется около месяца. Позвонили недели через 2-3, что очки готовы. Пришел, померял, в глазах немного "поплыло". Ну думаю, привыкнуть видимо нужно). Хожу я так дня три, привыкаю, а оно все никак не привыкается. Дальняя дистанция размыта, хоть ты тресни. Решил рецепт посмотреть))) а там на даль +1,25 стоит. Я снова к доктору, че мол за фигня. Доктор мне -не кипишуйте, у Вас зрение такое, в рецепте ошибки нет! Я говорю - так почему же я в китайских пластиках лучше вижу чем в этом чуде оптики)))?  В ответ - ну, Вы мол не привыкли еще, очень глаза испортили для качественных стекол. Теперь только через китайскую муть и можете смотреть нормально))) На четвертом визите наконец попросили одеть мои старые очки и очень удивились, что я через них вполне сносно вижу) Попросили еще 10 дней походить попривыкать) . Правда, в случае "неадаптации" пообещали решить проблему. Вот, хожу привыкаю)))

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> Продолжение веселых медицинских историй на постсоветском пространстве. В связи с нарушением зрения не только возрастного но и последствий ПЭ, о которых я уже здесь писал, вынужден был обратиться к окулистам. Вначале решил проверить работоспособность государственной системы здравоохранения). За талончиком к окулисту пришлось нанести дружественный визит к своему GPS, после чего в означенное время был любезно принят окулистом. На просьбу осмотреть глазное дно доктор незадумываясь выпалила, что прибор в ремонте и посмотрит через обычное увеличительное стекло))). После осмотра, резюмировав, что все нормально, для выяснения остроты зрения и подбора и выписки рецепта на очки предложила обратиться к оптометристам в частном порядке. У меня возник немой вопрос - нафига доктор без прибора))) занимает штатную единицу? Поняв, что с госмедпомощью внятного результата я не получу, решил обратиться к "частникам". Приняли любезно, изучали долго))) На третьем визите почти консилиумом приняли решение о необходимости применения прогрессивной оптики. Для тех, кто не в курсе - цена двух линз с оправой приблизительно соответствует трансатлантическому перелету). Так как опыт ношения очков уже имею, то я естественнол информировал специалистов, что машину вожу с +0,75, телевизор смотрю в +1.0, читаю в +2,25. Морально к прогрессивной оптике в такой ситуации был готов и не долго раздумывая согласился на такой вариант решения проблемы. Сделали все замеры и проинформировали, что чудо-гглазных протезов ждать придется около месяца. Позвонили недели через 2-3, что очки готовы. Пришел, померял, в глазах немного "поплыло". Ну думаю, привыкнуть видимо нужно). Хожу я так дня три, привыкаю, а оно все никак не привыкается. Дальняя дистанция размыта, хоть ты тресни. Решил рецепт посмотреть))) а там на даль +1,25 стоит. Я снова к доктору, че мол за фигня. Доктор мне -не кипишуйте, у Вас зрение такое, в рецепте ошибки нет! Я говорю - так почему же я в китайских пластиках лучше вижу чем в этом чуде оптики)))?  В ответ - ну, Вы мол не привыкли еще, очень глаза испортили для качественных стекол. Теперь только через китайскую муть и можете смотреть нормально))) На четвертом визите наконец попросили одеть мои старые очки и очень удивились, что я через них вполне сносно вижу) Попросили еще 10 дней походить попривыкать) . Правда, в случае "неадаптации" пообещали решить проблему. Вот, хожу привыкаю)))


 Казалось бы, подобрать очки - что может быть проще, да?

----------


## Dr.Tiger

И тут же добавлю. И сколько еще ходит таких людей, которым неправильно рассчитали диоптрии и которым говорят, мол, привыкайте, головная боль пройдет. Ага, когда зрение вообще сядет.

----------


## tempo

Ocean_ovna, у нас на Беларусi - пчолы, як гусi, и с госмедициной пока получше )
По  крайней мере, с приборной диагностикой зрения и органов, его обеспечивающих, т.е. глаз.
Томограф, опять же, доступен без проблем. Удивился, что даже в райцентре на 50.000 жителей, где я иногда бываю, есть томограф, КТ и прочее.

----------


## tempo

/ специально для Dr.Tiger: прошу заметить, что "на Беларусi" ни у кого не вызывает жгучего осуждения  :Wink:

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> / специально для Dr.Tiger: прошу заметить, что "на Беларусi" ни у кого не вызывает жгучего осуждения


 Да, я тоже задумался над тем, зачем вы употребили предлог "на".

----------


## Ocean_ovna

> Ocean_ovna, у нас на Беларусi - пчолы, як гусi, и с госмедициной пока получше )
> По  крайней мере, с приборной диагностикой зрения и органов, его обеспечивающих, т.е. глаз.
> Томограф, опять же, доступен без проблем. Удивился, что даже в райцентре на 50.000 жителей, где я иногда бываю, есть томограф, КТ и прочее.


 tempo, я ведь не о приборной начинке писал. Уверяю, в том центре она самая современная. Я писал, что в очередной раз пришлось убедиться, что врачи не слышат пациента, даже если пациент тоже врач, полагаясь на непогрешимость приборов и не думая немного собственными мозгами. Томограф, КТ, МРТ, УЗИ-ШМУЗИ и др. самые современные методы имеют "операторозависимость". Если на вершине диагностической пирамиды сидит не совсем грамотный интерпретатор, то грош им цена!

----------


## June

Меня в процессе борьбы с головной болью судьба однажды занесла на ангиографию сосудов мозга на томографе 3 Тесла. В заключении мне написали: тромбоз сагиттального синуса, проконсультировано у зав. отделения доктора наук такого-то. На словах сказали, что от такого тромбоза можно помереть, но раз я не помер, значит кровь потекла по коллатералям. Много лет спустя девушка-невролог сказала, что видела людей с тромбозом с.с., они лежат в реанимации с синим лицом, и посоветовала сделать ещё раз ангиографию в другом месте. Я сделал на томографе 1.5 Тесла, никакого тромбоза нет, кровь там течёт как ей и положено. Видимо, высокой напряжённости магнитного поля недостаточно. Наверное, знания ещё нужны, умение пользоваться прибором, или мотивация это умение в себе развить.

Коллега по работе одно время обслуживал медицинский лазер в Японии, и ему там этим лазером сделали операцию на глазах, не помню как называется. Подкорректировали возрастные изменения. Ему сейчас за 60, он видит без очков прекрасно.

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> Меня в процессе борьбы с головной болью


 Что в итоге явилось причиной головной боли?

----------


## tempo

Ocean_ovna, это верно, от человека многое зависит.
Тут разве что страховаться, давая интерпретировать результаты нескольким.
Но то, что оборудование есть, и оно доступно, ибо бесплатно, радует.
По моей просьбе отслойку сетчатки расписали по зонам, а не одним числом на весь глаз. Впрочем, это не вернуло зрения...
Возможно, хирург с ОЧЕНЬ прямыми руками и без предубеждения против ВИЧ смог бы что-то сделать, но такового мне найти не случилось....

----------


## June

> Что в итоге явилось причиной головной боли?


 На сегодняшний день диагноз - хроническая мигрень.

----------


## Wasted

> / специально для Dr.Tiger: прошу заметить, что "на Беларусi" ни у кого не вызывает жгучего осуждения


 А вот в БЕЛОРУССИИ вызывает!))))

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> Сегодня подал в Печерский райсуд "скаргу" (т.е. жалобу) на "бездиялнисть" (т.е. бездействие) следователя. Маховик закрутился.


 27.11.2019г. в Печерском суде было судебное разбирательство по моей жалобе. Дело слушал скандально-одиозный судья Вовк С.В.))) Приятно, надо сказать, человек)))
Прокурор суд прое... ну, в общем, не явился в судебное заседание (хотя был обязан). И правильно, хули там делать прокурору? От полисменов пришел какой-то участковый "ноу-нейм".
Судья спрашивает у него (далее - перевод на русский): "А вы вообще КТО?" Участковый: "Участковый Печерского бла-бла-бла. Вот доверенность". Судья (подняв брови): "А следователь где?" Участковый: "Не знаю, занят, наверное".
Судья: "Ясно. Слушается дело бла-бла-бла... Отводы, ходатайства есть?" Бла-бла-бла-бла... Изложил суть жалобы. Судья - мне: "Жалобу поддерживаете?" Я: "Да, в полном объеме, по основаниям, изложенным в жалобе". Судья немного прищурился: "У вас юридическое образование?" Я: "Нет, высшее медицинское". Судья второй раз поднял брови. (Ну, а че вы хотели? Я на Камчатке больше по судам ходил, чем в больничке работал. 47 дел выиграл и 5 прое... ну, в общем, вы поняли))))))))
Судья - участковому: "Ваше отношение к жалобе?" Участковый: "Ну *шо*... возражаю я". Судья - мне: "Мне уже все ясно. Кратко изложите вашу позицию". Я (суть): "Бла-бла-бла... Врачи - уроды. Лекарств нет. Человек в больницу зашел своими ногами, а через 4 дня его вынесли ногами вперед". Судья - участковому: "Вам это не кажется подозрительным?" Участковый (растерянно хлопая глазами): "Что именно?" Судья: "Что человек поступает в _относительно_ удовлетворительном состоянии, а через 4 дня он умирает?" Участковый: "Не знаю, я не врач". Судья: "Почему по заявлению не возбудили дело и занесли заявление в ЕРДР?" "Участковый: "Извините за прямоту, у нас других дел хватает. Мы в коррупции погрязли". Судья (смеется): "Не понял. Вы там открыто об этом говорите?" Участковый (тоже захихикал): "Извините, Ваша честь, не так выразился. Очень много дел по взяткам. Боремся с коррупцией. Не хватает времени". Судья: "Да, это веская причина не проводить проверку по заявлению о смерти в больнице". Судья - секретарю: "Без протокола". Судья - участковому: "А если, например, вы завтра в эту больницу попадете без формы и удостоверения, и у вас на лбу не будет написано, что вы из полиции, и к вам отнесутся так же. Как вы к этому отнесетесь?" Участковый: "Я думаю, ко мне отнесутся так же, как этой женщине. Я не депутат, не, простите, судья, не прокурор". Судья: "Ясно все. Стороны хотят еще что-то сказать? Суд удаляется в совещательную комнату". Через 2 минуты выходит: "Оглашается постановление. Печерский районный суд бла-бла-бла... Суд постановил: "Жалобу Dr.Tiger)))) удовлетворить. Признать незаконной бездействие бла-бла-бла... Возбудить уголовное дело по факту смерти бла-бла-бла... Начать досудебное расследование по факту бла-бла-бла... Постановление обжалованию не подлежит. Постановление понятно?". Я, участковый: "Понятно". Судья - мне: "Подумайте на досуге над тем, чтобы юриспруденцией заняться. Всего доброго".

----------


## Wasted

> 27.11.2019г. в Печерском суде было судебное разбирательство по моей жалобе. Дело слушал скандально-одиозный судья Вовк С.В.))) Приятно, надо сказать, человек)))
> Прокурор суд прое... ну, в общем, не явился в судебное заседание (хотя был обязан). И правильно, хули там делать прокурору? От полисменов пришел какой-то участковый "ноу-нейм".
> Судья спрашивает у него (далее - перевод на русский): "А вы вообще КТО?" Участковый: "Участковый Печерского бла-бла-бла. Вот доверенность". Судья (подняв брови): "А следователь где?" Участковый: "Не знаю, занят, наверное".
> Судья: "Ясно. Слушается дело бла-бла-бла... Отводы, ходатайства есть?" Бла-бла-бла-бла... Изложил суть жалобы. Судья - мне: "Жалобу поддерживаете?" Я: "Да, в полном объеме, по основаниям, изложенным в жалобе". Судья немного прищурился: "У вас юридическое образование?" Я: "Нет, высшее медицинское". Судья второй раз поднял брови. (Ну, а че вы хотели? Я на Камчатке больше по судам ходил, чем в больничке работал. 47 дел выиграл и 5 прое... ну, в общем, вы поняли))))))))
> Судья - участковому: "Ваше отношение к жалобе?" Участковый: "Ну *шо*... возражаю я". Судья - мне: "Мне уже все ясно. Кратко изложите вашу позицию". Я (суть): "Бла-бла-бла... Врачи - уроды. Лекарств нет. Человек в больницу зашел своими ногами, а через 4 дня его вынесли ногами вперед". Судья - участковому: "Вам это не кажется подозрительным?" Участковый (растерянно хлопая глазами): "Что именно?" Судья: "Что человек поступает в _относительно_ удовлетворительном состоянии, а через 4 дня он умирает?" Участковый: "Не знаю, я не врач". Судья: "Почему по заявлению не возбудили дело и занесли заявление в ЕРДР?" "Участковый: "Извините за прямоту, у нас других дел хватает. Мы в коррупции погрязли". Судья (смеется): "Не понял. Вы там открыто об этом говорите?" Участковый (тоже захихикал): "Извините, Ваша честь, не так выразился. Очень много дел по взяткам. Боремся с коррупцией. Не хватает времени". Судья: "Да, это веская причина не проводить проверку по заявлению о смерти в больнице". Судья - секретарю: "Без протокола". Судья - участковому: "А если, например, вы завтра в эту больницу попадете без формы и удостоверения, и у вас на лбу не будет написано, что вы из полиции, и к вам отнесутся так же. Как вы к этому отнесетесь?" Участковый: "Я думаю, ко мне отнесутся так же, как этой женщине. Я не депутат, не, простите, судья, не прокурор". Судья: "Ясно все. Стороны хотят еще что-то сказать? Суд удаляется в совещательную комнату". Через 2 минуты выходит: "Оглашается постановление. Печерский районный суд бла-бла-бла... Суд постановил: "Жалобу Dr.Tiger)))) удовлетворить. Признать незаконной бездействие бла-бла-бла... Возбудить уголовное дело по факту смерти бла-бла-бла... Начать досудебное расследование по факту бла-бла-бла... Постановление обжалованию не подлежит. Постановление понятно?". Я, участковый: "Понятно". Судья - мне: "Подумайте на досуге над тем, чтобы юриспруденцией заняться. Всего доброго".


 

Аплодисменты!!!

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> Аплодисменты!!!


 Врач, хорошо подкованный в юриспруденции, - очень опасный соперник))
Wasted, если честно, это только начало пути - пути длинного, извилистого и скользкого. И я совсем не питаю иллюзий по поводу исхода дела. Врачей очень сложно привлечь к ответственности. Но одно я знаю точно уже сейчас - седых волос на голове у докторов прибавится конкретно: кровь я людям пить умею)

----------


## Dr.Tiger

Ремарка.
Вопрос судьи: "Почему не возбудили дело и НЕ занесли сведения в ЕРДР?"
ЕРДР - единый реестр досудебных расследований.
Резолютивная часть постановления: жалобу удовлетворить, признать незаконным бездействие, обязать ЗАНЕСТИ ЗАЯВУ В ЕРДР, возбудить УД, провести расследование. Обжалованию не подлежит.

----------


## Wasted

> Врач, хорошо подкованный в юриспруденции, - очень опасный соперник))
> Wasted, если честно, это только начало пути - пути длинного, извилистого и скользкого. И я совсем не питаю иллюзий по поводу исхода дела. Врачей очень сложно привлечь к ответственности. Но одно я знаю точно уже сейчас - седых волос на голове у докторов прибавится конкретно: кровь я людям пить умею)


 Но вы уже хотя бы начали, прецедент создан. Желаю успешно пройти этот путь.

----------


## Dr.Tiger

Да это и не прецедент вовсе. Люди часто гибнут от врачебных ошибок. В США, например, смерть от врачебной ошибки занимает третье (!) место в структуре смертности. В США! Где люди учатся на врача дольше, чем здесь, и платят за это огромные деньги. (Там человек не прое... занятия, потому что он понимает, что работа - его хлеб; а работа врачом в США - это очень и очень хороший хлеб).
У нас (т.е. в наших сопредельных государствах) люди часто обращаются в правоохранительные органы по факту гибели их родственников в больницах (ТВ все смотрят и все видят, что в стране происходит, какое падение медицины), однако доказать вину врача очень проблематично. Как правило, врача прикрывают коллеги, в т.ч.  патанатомы и СМЭшники. А родственники и следователи некомпетенты в вопросах медицины, чтобы грамотно оспаривать ту же СМЭ. На это нужно тратить время, деньги. Для этого нужны специальные познания. Короче, все сложно.




> Желаю успешно пройти этот путь.


 Спасибо на добром слове.

----------


## tempo

Весь этот врачебный долбоебизм усугуБЛЯется доверчивой неграмотностью пациента, кой своими собственными руками подписываеют перед операцией некую бумагу, что полностью перекладывает ответственность за результат на самого пациента.
Мне так пытались хрусталик менять, хотя эта замена ничего бы не улучшила. Наоборот, при попытке дальнейшего лечения искусственный хрусталик только бы мешал.

Dr.Tiger, успехов!

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> Весь этот врачебный долбоебизм усугуБЛЯется доверчивой неграмотностью пациента, кой своими собственными руками подписываеют перед операцией некую бумагу, что полностью перекладывает ответственность за результат на самого пациента.


 Без этой подписи вас на хер пошлют, если только вас не привезли без сознания с аппендицитом. И даже при таком раскладе это заставят сделать ваших родственников.




> Dr.Tiger, успехов!


 Ага, спасибо)) В вашем пожелании сквозит ирония.

----------


## tempo

Dr.Tiger, как сказал бы д-р Сербский,никакой иронии ))
В самом деле, чем чаще такие "врачи" отвечают за своё "врачевание" - тем вероятнее грядущее общечеловеческое счастье.

----------


## Ocean_ovna

> ...Судья - мне: "Подумайте на досуге над тем, чтобы юриспруденцией заняться. Всего доброго".


 Доктор, может гепатологией заняться серьезно？ ))) Там тоже "авгиевы конюшни". С промежуточной победой поздравляю！

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> Доктор, может гепатологией заняться серьезно？ )))


 Да хрен его знает! Я так понял, что лечить людей - дело неблагодарное: клиент всегда останется чем-то недоволен. Вообще, на мой взгляд, медицина будущего - это трансплантология. Износился какой-нибудь орган - выкинул его и имплантировал новый))) И не надо Гептрал с LOLA пить))) "Чик" скальпелем - и готово!)))

----------


## Ocean_ovna

> Да хрен его знает! Я так понял, что лечить людей - дело неблагодарное: клиент всегда останется чем-то недоволен. Вообще, на мой взгляд, медицина будущего - это трансплантология. Износился какой-нибудь орган - выкинул его и имплантировал новый))) И не надо Гептрал с LOLA пить))) "Чик" скальпелем - и готово!)))


 Ну да, правы Вы). Тем ьолее об эффективности гептрала убедительных данных не получено, а о эффективности Лолы в пакетиках в руководстве EASL так прямо и написано. А с умом что делать？ Вот износился ум, а дальше ？)))

----------


## tempo

Как бы не получилось, что будущее - это душонка, обременённая хорошо ухоженным и тщательно залатанным трупом, заплатки для которого выкроены из ещё живых людей.

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> А с умом что делать？ Вот износился ум, а дальше ？)))


 Да Вы прямо мои мысли читаете. Я где-то с месяц над этим раздумываю. Печень, сердце, почки мы, допустим, заменим. Да что там мелочиться? Голову отрезал и на другое тело пересадил. Думаю, это вопрос трех-пяти лет. Вопрос в том, что делать, если больна сама голова. Я имею в виду не шизофрению или, например, БАР, а проблемы, например, с сосудами головного мозга. Что с этим поделать? Мож быть, нанороботы какие-нибудь помогут?

----------


## tempo

Если ум - это результат правильного сочетания связей нейронов друг с другом и внутри каждого нейрона тож - дожидаемся появления нейробиопринтера и печатаем недостающее.
Если черепушка не вмещает желаемое - делаем липосакцию бедренно-тазовой области и заменяем жир на серое вещество. Сопроцессор, так сказать ))

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> Если ум - это результат правильного сочетания связей нейронов друг с другом и внутри каждого нейрона тож - дожидаемся появления нейробиопринтера и печатаем недостающее.


 Да мы уже обсуждали нечто подобное или в этой теме, или в другой. Мозг - это тот же самый винчестер, только более сложный. И инфа с него может быть считана, как с винчестера.

----------


## Unity

Значит, и переживания, что людей приводят к грани суицида - это просто "глюки" в операционке, программы в которой мысли?
Люди сами плодят в своей голове симулякры горя, - ну и губят себя, сбегая от того, что сами порождают?

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> Значит, и переживания, что людей приводят к грани суицида - это просто "глюки" в операционке, программы в которой мысли?
> Люди сами плодят в своей голове симулякры горя, - ну и губят себя, сбегая от того, что сами порождают?


 К суициду людей приводят не только "глюки в операционной системе", но и достаточно объективные причины. В качестве примера могу привести терминальную стадию некоторых болезней, которая превращает жизнь в существование, нестерпимую хроническую боль, которая не купируется (почти не купируется) анальгетиками, одномоментную потерю всех (многих) родных и близких или такую потерю в течение непродолжительного периода времени и т.д.

----------


## yoman

Добрый вечер.
Программист. Харьков. Пишу себе интернет магазин. Смотрю ролик фоном про психологию.
Упоминание о СУ в нем и у меня чет появились мысли а есть ли у таких людей сообщества. Зашел на лурк оттуда сюда
И попал на эту тему.
Спустя 3 часа и 34 страница....

Прочитал как сериал, люди со своими проблемами, не сдаются, борются
Честно с каждой страницей ждал что то вроде "Ocean_ovna - Всем спасибо..." и после этого никто не видел его.
Очень рад что по состоянию на 05.12.2019 все еще есть от него сообщения
Dr. Tiger - я как человек который разработал учетную систему по медицине для Московской а затем и Харьковской частной клиники
знаю про Пи...ец в медицине, но даже я не думал что он настолько глобальный, для себя понял что пора получать второе высшее по медицине
чтоб хоть понимать что меня нае...т в клинике, а особенно страшно когда доктор моему ребенку чет назначает а я уже знаю что это туфта

Tempo - просто не унывающий человек - один только вопрос - при регистрации на этот форум надо сложить пазл из картинок - вопрос КАК вы смогли?
Еще меня мучает вопрос - как Вы с таким количеством проблем тестируете прогеров и бизнес тренеров?)

П.С. Большое спасибо за интересный вечер, хотя и завтра надо было сдать один сайт и одно мобильное приложение, ворчание заказчика я переживу)
Ожидал зайти на форум и прочитать нытье какого нибудь эмо о сложности жизни и отношений с бабами, а получил
интеллектуальное время провождение.

П.С.2 - Специально зарегился даже на форуме чтоб это все написать)

П.С.3 - Практически сразу и понятна мотивация топик стартера, понимаю и dr. tiger
представляю как обидно и как преследует мысль что человек с медалью не смог спасти
собственного родного человека, но думаю что лучше это все отпустить ( разумеется не в суде ) 
а в своем сердце.

----------


## 4ёрный

Здесь, кстати, много программистов. С чего бы?

----------


## tempo

> Tempo - просто не унывающий человек - один только вопрос - при регистрации на этот форум надо сложить пазл из картинок - вопрос КАК вы смогли?
> Еще меня мучает вопрос - как Вы с таким количеством проблем тестируете прогеров и бизнес тренеров?


 С паззлом в самом деле были проблемы. Написал модератору, он зарегистрировал и прислал мне пароль.
Обычно же вместо паззла есть на выбор покорёженные буковки-цифирки или зашумлённая аудиозапись этих буковок.
Программировать тоже можно на слух. Особенно, если уже умеешь.
Пурга, которую несёт бизьнес-аналитег, тоже прекрасно определяема на слух )

----------


## tempo

> Да мы уже обсуждали нечто подобное или в этой теме, или в другой. Мозг - это тот же самый винчестер, только более сложный. И инфа с него может быть считана, как с винчестера.


 Ага, а Солнце вращается вокруг Земли - мы же видим это собственными глазами.
Но есть мнение, что мозг - скорее приёмопередатчик с довольно сложным локальным компьютером, наличие которого не закрывает мозгу возможность обращаться для некоторых вычислений в облако. Кремниевые компьютеры так и делают сейчас,
например, распознавание голоса смартфоном происходит на сервере.
Почитайте, Dr.Tiger, о квантовых вычислениях, о квантовой запутанности, о тёмной материи и тёмной энергии. Это может несколько расшевелить ваш классический материализм.

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> Прочитал как сериал, люди со своими проблемами, не сдаются, борются


 Сейчас форум приуныл, новые посты редко появляются. А вот несколько недель назад здесь в некоторых топиках серьезные баталии были с оскорблениями, троллингом и прочими атрибутами.




> Dr. Tiger - я как человек который разработал учетную систему по медицине для Московской а затем и Харьковской частной клиники
> знаю про Пи...ец в медицине, но даже я не думал что он настолько глобальный


 Ага, он даже еще более глобальный, чем вы СЕЙЧАС думаете. Если кое-где фактически мертвых больных в вегетативном состоянии на ИВЛ держат и живых (но с хреновым прогнозом) детей сразу мертворожденными записывают, чтобы статистику смертности не портить, то о чем дальше говорить?




> Добрый вечер.
>  для себя понял что пора получать второе высшее по медицине
> чтоб хоть понимать что меня нае...т в клинике, а особенно страшно когда доктор моему ребенку чет назначает а я уже знаю что это туфта


 Заочки в меде нет (кроме фармы - это если на провизора учиться), поэтому надо морально приготовиться к шестилетней каторге + еще интернатура. Или без интернатуры - это если чисто для общего развития медобразование получить, чтобы быть примерно в курсе дела, когда врач тебя наё...))))
Но даже это может не помочь, т.к. медицина - это настолько сложная штука, что вы можете прекрасно разбираться, например, в офтальмологии, но быть полным бараном в неврологии, который не знает / забыл, что такое, например, рефлекс Бабинского. Таким образом, статус врача вовсе не страхует вас от того, что к вам не подкрадется какая-нибудь болячка из той области медицины, в которой вы не разбираетесь. А все области медицины постигнуть невозможно.
Такая вот херня. Поэтому лучше быть не врачом, а ITшником, зарабатывать много денег и лечиться в США, Германии или Израиле.




> Ожидал зайти на форум и прочитать нытье какого нибудь эмо о сложности жизни и отношений с бабами, *а получил
> интеллектуальное время провождение*.


 Рад за вас. Лучший вечер - это когда ты сидишь перед камином в кресле-качалке с интересной книгой и бокалом хорошего вина ))

----------


## June

> пора получать второе высшее по медицине
> чтоб хоть понимать что меня


 У коллеги жена - врач-реаниматолог. Однажды лечила сама себя от простуды, в результате ЖКТ потерял способность принимать и усваивать пищу. Она жива, но выбралась с трудом.

----------


## Wasted

> У коллеги жена - врач-реаниматолог. Однажды лечила сама себя от простуды, в результате ЖКТ потерял способность принимать и усваивать пищу. Она жива, но выбралась с трудом.


 
Это как вообще возможно? Она спиртом лечилась?

----------


## Unity

> К суициду людей приводят не только "глюки в операционной системе", но и достаточно объективные причины. В качестве примера могу привести терминальную стадию некоторых болезней, которая превращает жизнь в существование, нестерпимую хроническую боль, которая не купируется (почти не купируется) анальгетиками, одномоментную потерю всех (многих) родных и близких или такую потерю в течение непродолжительного периода времени и т.д.


 


> И что за великий лжец, который умеет обманывать только других? Солги себе так, чтобы поверить, - вот это искусство.


 (с) Леонид Андреев, "Дневник Сатаны".

Думаю, это о нас. 
Мыслимо, масса актов саморазрушения происходит вовсе ведь не из-за боли или смерти близких.
В основном, _мы сами себя загоняем_, - рождая кошмары во своём уме, страдая от них, смакуя их снова и снова - в боли находя новые высоты утончённого ну и изощрённого чувственного наслаждения. Этакой условный рефлекс, входящий в привычку, повторяющийся каждодневно и ежеминутно...
Это садомазохизм, это "мастурбация", экстазом которой является самоликвидация.
Если присмотреться, в основе всего - жажда человека обрести блаженство. Покой. "Вернуться в утробу". 
Вернуться к всецелому...

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> В основном, _мы сами себя загоняем_, - рождая кошмары во своём уме, страдая от них, смакуя их снова и снова - в боли находя новые высоты утончённого ну и изощрённого чувственного наслаждения. Этакой условный рефлекс, входящий в привычку, повторяющийся каждодневно и ежеминутно...
> Это садомазохизм, это "мастурбация", экстазом которой является самоликвидация.
> Если присмотреться, в основе всего - жажда человека обрести блаженство.


 Что-то в этом есть. Я, наверное, первый раз заметил в вашем посте рациональное зерно - рациональное для меня. На sanctionedsuicide.com есть топик, который в переводе на русский звучит примерно так - "А вы замечали, что вам нравится грустить и "депрессовать"? И люди там пишут, дескать, да, мне нравится! Мол, сижу я целый день и плачу, и мне от этого хорошо. Такой вот мазохизм.
Должен признаться, и я в себе нечто похожее подметил.

----------


## Dr.Tiger

И что примечательно, это состояние затягивает - как пропасть, которая начинает всматриваться в тебя, если ты долго всматриваешься в нее.

----------


## DeaddyBear

Непроработанные негативные мысли могут становиться автоматическими, если верить психологам и собственному опыту. А тут уже или научиться их принимать (правда момент с получением удовольствия мне не совсем понятен, хотя удовлетворение от принятия и готовности к СУ присутствует) или пытаться бороться, используя, например, медитации и когнитивную реструктуризацию (лично у меня получается с переменным успехом, видимо не дорабатываю). .

----------


## June

> Она спиртом лечилась?


 Не спиртом единым жив реаниматолог)

----------

